# LGBT General chit chat - PART 1



## Alison0702

Hi all

Just thought it might be a nice idea to have general chat thread saying as there's not many posting at the moment. We used to have this, and it was great to keep up with everyone's news.

I had some good news last week as little dude was discharged from the nurses care after an overnight monitor off his oxygen showed he doesnt need it anymore  So that's us being a normal family from now. He still has to have hospital appointments, and he gets his eyes checked next week as its 9 months after his laser surgery so I am keeping everything crossed that all is well. 

Hope you're all ok

*Aimee*    CONGRATS    Great news, take it easy!


----------



## Mable

Great idea Alison - I miss the all inclusive thread too.

Great to hear Christopher's news. Must feel good to be like everybody else. Fingers crossed for his eye checkup. Any recent pics?

S is struggling with feeling very ill still and because of having gestational diabetes with her 1st pregnancy, is having all sorts of tests all the time re her blood sugar (has protein in her urine and borderline blood sugar levels), which is kind of stressful. I don't think we've had a worry-free week with this pregnancy since it started, what with the bleeding and just how ill she's been feeling. However, she is feeling the baby move, which is wierdly early at 14/15 weeks but she had a definite kick the other day. So that's exciting.

Monty is now in little vests and pants and is talking with little sentences, slightly jumbled word order but SO cute. Slighly alarming hearing my own turns of phrase coming out of his mouth - like 'Oh my gootiness' (oh my goodness), and 'okay, but be quick'. He's a bit of a lingerer, especially around vehicles.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## mintyfaglady

Great idea Alison!

So pleased to hear Christopher is finally being discharged from nurse care. Hope his eye exam next week shows great results.

Mable, sorry to hear S is still struggling and feeling so rough. I hope things improve for her soon. It must be really tough for both of you, with little Monty to manage too - he sounds like a real cutie! I can't believe S can feel the baby moving already!! How amazing.  I can't wait for that to happen.

I'm doing really well. I feel kind of guilty, having such an easy ride of things so far - no sickness or food weirdness at all, and the tiredness of the first tri has lifted a lot now. I'm getting a bit of a bump now, though most of the time I just look fat. I bought some maternity trousers for work the other day, but the bump isn't big enough to hold them up yet.

The weather here today has been so fabulous it's put me into a brilliant mood, and to top it all, I've just heard that a friend of mine who has been trying to get knocked up for EVER has finally scored a BFP! Happy days.

Who else is out there?

Minty
xxx


----------



## leoaimee

hi alison

thanks for making this chat thread.  thanks for congratulations ..  

really glad to hear your little man is getting better and has been discharged from night care.  it sounds like you have had a real tough journey.   

hi mable - congrats on yours and S's pregnancy .. so cute your son monty's little expressions!!

minty - glad to hear your pegnancy is going so smoothly.  oooh and how nice your friend is preggers too!

all good with me!  still a happy little bunny.  waiting for my 7 week scan ... which is the end of september ... my MIL is booking it for me.


----------



## leoaimee

does anyone have any recommendations for a good pregnancy book?


----------



## Alison0702

*Mable* Aaaargh how cute about Monty in his little pants  I can just imagine him. I havnt seen any pics of him for ages. I need to upload some of twinkle toes, then I will update my pic cos he is changing so much. I cant believe S is still feel rubbish  It's wierd how 2 pregnancies can be so different. Hope it goes nice and quick for her. 

*Minty* Hey good news about your mate getting knocked up  Your pregnancy is going quite quick - well it is for me anyway  I had no symptoms at all either - ha it's great isnt it. 

*Aimee* Tamsin recommended the rough guie to pregnancy. I got mine on ebay for about £1. It's quite funny and not your normal pregnancy book. However, I have a great one with good pictures etc and really good at explaining how big the baby is at different stages. I'll find out it's name and let you know.

It's been a lovely day here aswell, and rather than enjoy it, I have been on a mad cleaning frenzy! I am such a wierdo 
Ju is away to get a takeaway from my favourite indian now, so a great end to a busy day!


----------



## rosypie

yay! this thread is a great idea. I miss the general chat too. and i do still check the boards most days but never really have anything specific to say... anyway. fab fab news about christopher. it must be so nice after all this time to get a bit of normality, or at least a bit more than before. that picture is very old, it definitely needs updating. you must crack on with your uploading!

mable, can't believe monty's in pants! jude still won't use the potty or toilet. we try sporadically for 2-3 days at a time but he just doesn't seem ready and we don't really want to push it. I'm getting fed up of the dual nappy changing though. I have a reward chart on my fridge with 1 sticker on it and i only gave him that for a couple of drops to get him started. the talking is fantastic when it happens. the other day jude said, 'mummy, I'm looking for thomas. I can't find him'. it seemed so grown up to me. and he can tell me what he's done at school.

minty - there's an awful bit of pregnancy; too big for normal clothes, not big enough for maternity clothes. i had a couple outfits in a size bigger but i remember being so impatient for my bump proper to arrive.

aimee - i was really uninterested in preg books during my pregnancies although i found i could read and enjoy most of rough guide to pregnancy. i really do recommend that one. eve was very into the research of it all and can probably recommend more

well, jude is 3, bruno nearly 8 months. jude is at preschool 5 mornings a week now. It was strange to drop him off that first morning and know that our mornings were now officially over (apart from weekends and holidays of course). next sept he starts full time school, another big milestone. gosh, he has changed so much while bruno has been doing his first half year, almost so i didn't notice. he's definitely a boy now, no longer a toddler. i almost can't believe how grown up he looks in his duffle coat with his school bag. And his terrible twos are well and truly over. In fact, they finished almost at the same time he turned 3. We just realised one day around that time that he was completely different. Started with a lovely day, then another, and another.

Bruno has been sitting up proficiently for 2 weeks now. way slower than jude who was crawling at this stage. he doesn't get a lot of floor time since his brother is a little ferocious with his cuddles. he also likes to bring bruno to me if he finds him on the floor so mostly bruno is in his bumbo or babyseat or highchair. he's well and truly into his solids. we did a combination of babyled weaning and puree spoon fed stuff and i've felt a lot more relaxed about it this time round. i think he got to the point of eating what we were all eating much quicker than we allowed jude to. i'm still breastfeeding, thinking of stopping but undecided.

We went for a follow up appointment at CARE to discuss our frosties. Just to get an idea of... i don't know what. I just wanted to talk about it so that I had or didn't have any unrealistic expectations. We haven't made a decision either way. I'm not sure I could leave them unused, to 'expire' but the prospect of another baby after the last 6 months with j & b is a scary one. I do think that if we are going to have another baby, I'd rather do it sooner than later. To be honest, the whole meeting was pretty disappointing and made me wonder why they bother freezing them in the first place. 40% don't survive the defrost, and even if they do then chance of success is half that of fresh IVF. So overall chances are pretty rubbish, probably less than IUI but for twice the price. Anyway, it's just something we'll have to mull over ourselves and we don't need to decide any time soon. They did confirm for me that I'd have to stop breast feeding before treatment though.

We are having the boys' room painted. They're having hills and sky with clouds on the ceiling. I had to rip out an entire wall of fitted wardrobes and the decorator spent all day yesterday filling in and smoothing. Hopefully jude will love the new room (we've been billing it as "jude and bruno"'s room) and we can get bruno in by xmas.

yikes! a long post, apologies...


----------



## cazinge

This was a great idea for a thread as I am a bit of a lurker and never really know what to write as haven't really started our ttc journey yet. It also means I have somewhere to post all my exciting weddingy stuff thats happening (3weeks 2morrow - aah!) without hijacking a ttc thread.

Before I start boring everyone with wedding stuff, DP & I officially became god-parents thrice over when a friend delivered her 3rd boy a fortnight ago 2day (we are g'parents 2 her eldest 2 as well as the new baby). He is v gorgeous and soo tiny (5lb 12oz at birth) which is seriously not helping with my broodiness.

With regards to th wedding or CP as I should rightly call it, the last few bits are coming together and I have my shoes!!! Had our joint hen last weekend but we'll be going out separately the weekend before so perhaps it should be called a practice hen-do! Am not nervous except for the prospect of seeing my mother and her meeting all of DP's family (and DP for only the 2nd time!) also my grandmother's reaction to a lesbian kiss at the end of the ceremony could be interesting.

Congratulations to all those lovely pregnant peeps and hope everything continues smoothly. Good lyuck to those still trying. 
Sorry for rambling - Caz x x x x


----------



## ritzi

hello all 

i never post but always read - i think i'm now the only adopter and as i don't fit into any of the other threads i'm grateful for this one being set up  

i feel like i know you all because i always read the thread - following your journeys has made me   and    but to be fair i should probably tell you a little about me    me and dh are adopting - we've been approved and are waiting to find our babies   we had 9 tx's IVF/FET and decided after loosing our 3rd baby that a family was much more important than a pregnancy and off we went on our adoption journey  

the me and dh is complicated   i came out in my teens - found religion and went back into the closet in my 20s. we'd not label either of us as straight - but muddle along quite nicely   

i'll try and post more on the general thread now i've said hello (again)  

ritzi


----------



## lucky2010

Great idea to start this thread Ali!!!

I'm not going to post much now as i've had a shocking day, Alex has been really ill with a temp up to 39.7 C and the doc had no idea what it is, very worring and tiring. He's in bed now so i'm hoping he'll be better on waking (although I'll be checking on him all night!).

Aimee, my preg book is called birth and beyond by yehdi gordon, it was my bible when preg and I still refer to it now.

Hi to everyone else, i will post more next time i have time to log on.

Rach x


----------



## TerriWW

Hi - great idea for this thread. I actually posted a long post on here yesterday but it doesn't seem to be here - no idea what I did wrong!

Alison - glad to hear christopher is doing so well - fantastic he's off the oxygen.

Mable - yes the pants - soo gorgeous aren't they. When angus first started wearing them I use to love just watching him run round in them with he gorgeous little bottom instead of the big bulky nappy! Sorry to hear Edith is feeling so bad though, At least you know it will come to an end and you will have a lovely little family with 2 children  

We are off to the clinic this afternoon to see if we have 0,1 or 2 heartbeats! Eek! I'm nervous and excited. I keep thinking there surely must be at least one because of the sickness I've been feeling but I know nothing's a definite. Mind you I might also be a bit freaked out if there were 2! Obvioulsy happy but a little nervous. Anyway, we'll know this pm so watch this space.

Hi to everyone else

Terri


----------



## leoaimee

*Rosypie & Alison* - thanks for the rough guide recommendation &#8230; I have looked on amazon!

*Rosypie* - so lovely to hear about Jude off to pre school &#8230; it must seem like time is flying &#8230;.my gaby's nephew did his first day at senior school, it was v emotional, even for me LOL! He is having a great time. Glad the weaning process has been easier this time. Re the frosties &#8230; oh what a tough decision, I guess you guys have to mull it over &#8230; but it must be hard. The boys' bedroom sounds lovely.

*Cazinge *- congrats on being godparents. That's lovely. Your CP/wedding plans seem to be coming along well, congratulations, if I haven't said it before! Family dynamics are always tricky at weddings, whoever is getting married. im sure youll have an amazing day and i hope you post pix!

*Ritzi* - Hi honey! Wow youre adopting! That wonderful. Im sorry to hear about your losses &#8230; that must have been really hard. Really glad you have found a relationship to suit you honey &#8230; we all muddle along don't we? Hopefully with as much love and good humour as possible!

*Hi Rach* - sorry to hear your little one is poorly. How horrid for him and YOU! have you got paracetamol to take his temp down?
Im loving the look of birth and beyond, anything with the word holistic and im a sucker!

*Terriw* - really hope everything has gone well at the clinic. Its very exciting isn't it? If not a bit nerve wracking!

i got my blood results today, which all seem to be in the normal range ... so thats great. I cant believe how easily I have integrated the pregnancy into my mind ... last week i was a ball of nerves, the months before wondering if it would ever happen ... and no i feel like, 'oh yes ... im pregnant ... i knew that would happen!' gabs and i still feeling so lucky and excited. and no horrid symptoms yet, just megga boobs! oh and no sex drive (v strange for me!).


----------



## mintyfaglady

Hi all,

Aimee - I too can recommend the Rough Guide book. I also bought From the Hips by Rebecca Odes and Ceridwen Morris. It has sections on pregnancy, birth, becoming a parent and baby and has lots of little snippets and quotes from parents - easy on the pregnancy bubblehead as you don't have to concentrate too hard.

Cazinge - Good to see you pop up again! Congrats on your upcoming wedding. We're due to do the same in a couple of weeks, though just with our folks coming. You'll have to post pics of your big day! Hope you're not getting too stressed organising it all!

Ritzi - Long time no see! I hope you and your DH don't have to wait too much longer for your babies to come to you. I'm dying to move you into the new arrivals section of The List!

Terri - Is it one or two? Ooh how exciting! How have you been feeling?

Rach - Hope Alex is feeling better soon.

Rosypie - You boys' room sounds ace! Did you design it yourselves?

Can I ask those that have already been through a birth (or supported their partner through it) - have any of you tried HypnoBirthing? A friend teaches it and really recommends we try it. Sounds interesting, from what reading I've done. Anyone that uses the words 'comfortable' and 'easy' in relation to birthing has my interest!

Minty
xxx


----------



## leoaimee

hi minty

will check out 'From the Hips' - liking something easy read.

re hypno birthing ... i am also very interested.  i dont know anyone who has done the course, but my sister's best friend used the hypno birthing cd's and had a home birth which by all accounts went really really well.  i am going to get the cd collection from the same company that i got my conception relaxation cd from.  i may well go on a course, if i can find one in the uk and get time to go.  

aimeex


----------



## Mable

I think Gina (aka Snagglepat) knows a thing or 2 about hypnobirthing.

Lovely to hear from you all, especially those who don't usually post. Great to have your news.


----------



## evelet

first coat, no skirtings, carpets or furniture but Jude loves it already!!










yep, gina's def the one to ask re hypno birthing.
_
edited to add: oops! this is rosypie by the way!_


----------



## leoaimee

rosypie - evelette that is AMAZING no wonder jude loves it!


----------



## ritzi

wow rosypie - you want to come do a room for us to impress social services?  

Ritzi


----------



## Alison0702

Good evening lasses  

Hope you have all had a great weekend. 

Well, I have some news that will probably shock you  

In July we started on the whole ttc journey again. On 8th August, I had a single embryo transferred (single for obvious reasons) and we were lucky enough to get a  

                   

We could not believe it. We thought we would try again early as we really wanted Christopher to have a sibling of a similar age, and it took me a few years to be lucky enough to get pregnant the last time, so you can imagine my surprise when the clearblue test showed a positive. 

I didnt tell anyone this time, as I honestly thought that with having a single embryo transfer, that the chances of it working were slim, and what if none of the embryos survived. As it happened, the first one out of 8 was defrosted and was as good as it was the day it was frozen, so we were really chuffed. Then when we got a positive, I was scared that something would happen. Last Thursday, we had a scan and there was a perfect little heart beating away. I am just over 8 weeks now, so fingers crossed that everything goes smoothly this time, and I manage to do this whole pregnancy thing properly.

I will be under a consultant (not literally cos he's a minger) because of the prem labour last time, but I am hoping that was due to it being a multiple pregnancy. I am trying not to worry but it is so hard.

I'm really sorry for not telling you! It felt horrible not sharing the news with you all, but I had my reasons.

I am not telling anyone else until the 12 week scan but I couldnt wait to tell you lot


----------



## leoaimee

oh wowie zowie! Alison!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

look at you keeping it secret squirrel for so long! im so pleased for you!! hooray another BFP ... so you will be due in May 09 too?

loads of love aimee and gaby xx


----------



## Alison0702

Aimeegaby Ha ha I know I am naughty  

You'll have to get yourself a pregnancy ticker so everyone knows how preggers you are! 

How are you feeling? I've been really nauseous this time and had headaches. Had no symptoms at all last time so this was a bit of a shock   

That book I was telling you about is called "Your pregnancy week by week" by Dame Karlene Davis. It's really informative  

Rosy/Eve That room looks fab. No wonder Jude loves it. Your avatar pics of the boys is so nice. Is Jude being a good big brother? xx


----------



## rosypie

OMG!!! congratulations alison   That is such wonderful news, what a lovely age gap you'll have. I have my fingers crossed for a healthy and uneventful pregnancy for you...

Jude loves Bruno and Bruno loves Jude. He can't help hurting him though. And squeezing him, and picking him up and kissing him hard. It's all pretty physical and not meant maliciously I'm sure. Ah well. It's getting better all the time. As Bruno gets older and is more able to play, smile, giggle at Jude, it's getting easier.

So pleased for you both. xx


----------



## Alison0702

Awww thanks Ros. It will be a lovely age gap. My best mate has just had a little baby with exactly the same gap, so she can be my advisor  

So glad the boys love each other. I am sure Jude doesnt mean to be rough, and if he does, I am positive Bruno will get him back when he's older    Hope you two are doing well. Is being a mum to 2 much much harder than before? x


----------



## leoaimee

*alison *
christopher is 11 months so they will be 19 months ... cool, so lovely!

my squis and i are 15 months. i hope we might get sib for our little one with a close age gap too. but who knows what will happen. but thats the plan!
*
rosypie* - its so cute seeing littlies loving each other isnt it? my nephew rufus is one and he loves his other cousins. the older ones he looks in awe of ... and the babies he likes kissing!! ahhh soo cute!


----------



## TerriWW

Wow Alison Congratulations!!!!!!!!

I would never have guessed you were trying for number 2 already - mind you I know what you mean about starting early cos it took along time to conceive the first. We started trying for number 2 when angus was 3 months - as it is, it's taken 3 years for it to work for us! But that's great it worked first time for you - and just doing single embryo transfer makes so much sense and will give you some peace of mind. So pleased for you both! Any you are a may 09 birth aren't you - along with aimeegaby and me!

Minty - re hypno birthing. What I would say is read up on everything that sounds interesting to you but don't pin your hopes on anything in particular! What I mean is, I think the people who are unhappy with their births afterwards, are the ones who have a plan as to how they want the birth to go and the bottom line is you just can't plan and control it. So I'd say yes find out about hypnobirthing and have it as part of your 'toolkit' of techniques during birth but don't worry if you find you can't apply it. You may find it useful when the time comes and you may not. It's best to go into labour reasonably open minded and with a willingness to be flexible. For example, I didn't want any drugs if possible so I laboured for 31 hours without anything and was exahausted and basically had to have something. However I did remember that I'd decided not to have pethadine as it goes into the baby and makes them drousy so I compromised and said I'd manage to carry on with nothing until the epidural was available (there was a couple of hours wait!). As it turns out Angus needed forcepts in the end so I would have had to have an epidural anyway!

Oh I have waffled a bit haven't I!

We had our scan on friday - one lovely little heartbeat -the perfect result really. 2 would obviously have been better than 0 but I would have been scared with 2. Still a bit scared with one - the usual worry that it won't stick but we're both v v happy  

Hope everyone else well

terri


----------



## leoaimee

hi terri

congrats for hearing the little heart beat on friday how exciting!

thats really helpfull about the labour.  i think my sister was disapointed not to have the labour she wanted, which was a home birth.  She ended up having a c section after being induced gradually for 5 days.

aimee


----------



## Alison0702

*Terri * Thanks  I will be a May 09'er too, so there's 3 of us going through the same. Great news about the scan 

*Aimeeegaby* Terri is so right with what she said about birth plans etc. I am a prime example of a birth plan going t*t* up  This time I am going to go with the flow, but I always said I want drugs, even though last time I had 2 babies on paracetamol. How brave 

I am taking Christopher to his first baby group this afternoon bless him. Hopefully he'll be a good lad and not show me up


----------



## leoaimee

have fun christopher!


----------



## Mable

Wowzers *Alison*!!! Many many congratulations to you. Had a sneaky feeling that you might be up to something, as all was quiet newswise on that front! Delighted for you, can't wait to tell S. Have fun at your group today. It's the other mum's I find gruelling!! Hope you meet some nice ones.

*Terri* - great to hear your news. Many congrats on your heartbeat.

Great room *Ros*! Did you design it? Very impressive. Hope you have some luck the next time you try the potty training. It is a big piece of work and such a relief when it's done!

Hello everyone else.

Will try and post a pic of Mon in his pants and vest.


----------



## rosypie

Mable said:


> Great room *Ros*! Did you design it?


actually I did!  we couldn't decide whether to have blue or green so I decided to have both and make it look like hills. and I've always wanted a cloud ceiling (I'm a bit old now though). the boys can stick their pictures of sheep and tractors etc up and change them around when they're bored.

maybe when they're older they'll have stonehenge and druids up there...


----------



## Mable

Seriously impressed Ros! Did you pencil the design on the wall first?

M would love a starry sky on his ceiling....


----------



## rosypie

yes. well, we used chalk. our decorator is doing all the hard work though so I can only take credit for the design. and i couldn't reach the ceiling so he copied my clouds... it's really simple, and the colours aren't too dark either so easy to paint over when needed.

i think i'll get some glow in dark stars for their ceiling.


----------



## Edith

Only big things get me off my a..... and writing and wow Alison that is BIG!!!! I'm so so pleased for you and Juliette! WOWOWWWWW!!!! How absolutley brilliant. Big tears from me I'm afraid. I am so delighted for you all. Glad you are getting sypmtons this time!!!! she says through her bitterness of nausea. ( which I have to admit is better but not telling DP that- she said my lovely little bump was fat yesterday... I know... ban her from the boards I say..)

Alison. God how wonderful. Dont know anything about frosties - do you have to take any drugs this time to prepare your body or is it like an IUI? That is one amazing result. Enjoy the relaxed bits as much as possible. I know there wil bel times when you worry, its completely natural for anyone but for you especially. One strong little heart beat - how amazing.

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!   [/fly] 

wanted it large but dont know how to do it... durr.....

boy awake. lots of love and keep us posted!

Mable xx

hi to everyone else sorry for no personals. thanks for all your thoughts over the last few pukey months. I think we are on the way up... Terri many congratultions on your fantastic one healthy heartbeat. Ros - loving the design.


----------



## Mable

That wasn't me by the way, it was Siobhan aka Edith. 

See what I mean about pregnancy brain - signing herself as my nickname!


----------



## snagglepat

Yey. Great thread! 

*Alison*! You cheeky monkey, doing all that on the quiet!  Oh I am so, so, so happy for you. It's fantastic news. I bet R is going to be uber excited for you too, I can't wait to tell her. Wow. Well done you guys.

*Ros* - I love the room design. I can just imagine how excited Jude must be to get in there. And yey to the idea of druids mixing potions in their cauldrons up there too.  I've always loved mural rooms. When I was a kid I had an underwater room with waves on the ceiling, a mermaid on what wall and an octopus holding a yellow submarine on the front of the fitted wardrobes. I loved it and have always planned to let Ember have a mural of her choice when she's in her own room, and old enough to really enjoy the excitement of it. *Mable*, if you do a night sky you could make up your own constellations and feature them in made up bed time stories. My cousin did something similar with glow-in-the-dark stars with her son.

*Terri*, congrats on that lovely heartbeat. 

*Ritz*, lovely to have a place to chat to you. I hope you get your babies soon. How has the potential matching process been going? Have there been any possibilities?

*Aimee* and* Minty*, I teach Natal Hypnotherapy. Both NH and Hypnobirthing are essentially brand names for particular styles of using hypnotherapy for pregnancy and childbirth so they're similar on that front but they have slightly different feels to them. I looked at both before deciding to train as Natal Hypnotherapy practitioner because it originates in the UK so doesn't have any americanisms in its language or style which I preferred. Also, I found the way that Natal Hypnotherapy classes teach mums and partners how to personalise the techniques to their own specific circumstances rather than using generic scripts much more appealing.

I can't speak for Hypnobirthing but Natal Hypnotherapy doesn't set you up for a specific kind of birth, in fact in the classes we take pains to make sure that people don't do that at all, because as has been said, you can't predict what will happen. There's no point preparing for things that will happen only at a home birth because then if you end up in hospital they may well not apply. So we focus on things that will be consistent, like using your partners voice or a specific touch as a trigger for relaxation. It's just as useful whether you're birthing at home or hospital, all natural or planned section.

Natal Hypnotherapy helped me to conceive our daughter - we'd tried for three and a half years and the month after I started using it for conception, we were pregnant. And I used it during the birth and laboured for 27 hours at home and only needed a tens machine for pain relief. I won't say it was easy - it was hard work and it was painful, but it wasn't unmanageable. I was able to cope with it using the breathing techniques and visualisations from my NH preparation. I must add that the support from Rae was essential to me coping and because she'd been through the course (albeit taught by me at home) she knew how best to support me through each stage. I couldn't have done it without her. So, as you can probably guess, I can't reccommend doing the course enough. I've never yet met anyone who has and who hasn't come out of it feeling much more confident and well prepared, and if you look at the stats on the Natal Hypnotherapy web site you can see it can make a massive difference to birth outcomes too (average section rate for mums using NH = 9% for example).

I'm happy to answer any questions you might have on it, either privately or on here - do ask away.

I've wondered for a time whether it would be worth me running a course specifically for LGBT couples but haven't been sure I'd get enough people. I need three couples to make a course viable. If enough people here were interested I'd be really happy (and quite excited) to look into doing a special course. I tend to run the two day course over a weekend so it could work for those coming a distance as long as you didn't mind a night in a hotel. It would be a good opportunity to do some socialising in the evening too. Would this appeal to any of you? PM me if you'd be interested in me looking into this is more detail. I might even be able to arrange a bit of a discount for those of you here on FF - let me look into it first though.

Right, I've just rambled loads, so I'd better pause to give your eyes a rest. 

Love and best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## leoaimee

hay edith .... bless your preggie brain!  mine brain is pretty ropey at the best of times i hate to think what 9 months of hormonal crazyness is going to do to me!

Hi Gina

thanks for your explanation on the hypno birthing stuff.  all sounds fab.  i would tentatively put my hand up for a weekend course ... obviously would need to speak to gabs and see what she thinks.  

I will PM you when i have spoken to her.

thanks!  aimeex


----------



## ritzi

hello all 

alison - congrats to you and juliette    sorry to hear your consultant's a minger     still as long as he keeps babba in there for the next 7 months  

terri - congrats on the scan news you wanted, heres to a healthy pregnancy  

gina - we've been approved since april - and in that time been turned down for some children and have turned some children down. its a complicated matching process and though we hope it will be soon but we will wait as long as it takes for the right match. we are currently looking at 3 separate groups and hope maybe one of them will be 'the ones'. you just never know though  

LOL at edith and mable's dual postings  

hello to everyone else  

ritzi


----------



## leoaimee

hay ritzi 

gosh it sounds really fraught being matched with the right children.  how old will they be?  could they be any age?  will you have siblings or one child?

hope you dont mind the questions.

aimee


----------



## pem

Great thread, lovely to be able to chat generally about nothing and pick all your brains !!!

Quick one for me, will post properly later when Edith has her nap, she is due up from morning nap in half hour and i have a zillion things to do before that happens!!

Just wanted to say a million [fly]     CONGRATULATIONS      [/fly]

To Alison for her  !!

Emma x


----------



## leoaimee

pem - really cute new profile pic


----------



## Strawbs78

hey everyone!!

Great thread.. Ive been super busy at work with all the lehman stuff going on so only just noticed this thread..

Waiting for my AF (due Friday) so then I can ring and begin the process of an assisted IUI - yay!!!!!!!!!!
8 days in to my low GL way of eating so I can lose weight for egg sharing and Ive lost 5.4 pounds already, only got about 30 to go  

Dont have loads of time to chat today but will post more during the week..

xx


----------



## leoaimee

strawbs - well done on the weight loss!  good work batman!  

and good luck      for friday and starting TX  sorry work has been hectic ... you chill out and take time off during tx if you need it!


----------



## Alison0702

WOW *Edith* you posted....I am totally privelidged   
Glad you are feeling much better, even though Mable has to still think you are a bit ropey and look after you 
I love you avatar pic of Monty. He stilll looks the same as when we saw him. but obviously bigger. Gorgeous boy! 
With this cycle, I still had to inject to download/stimm as my body had to be as "normal" as possible to receive the embryo - just like IVF. But it wasnt as long a process as full IVF. I still am in shock I think. It's wierd but last time I felt totally special being pregnant, not sure whether that was because of the twins or what, but I dont feel that yet. I will though soon though. I am already obsessed with scans. I have booked a provate 10 week one for next Saturday. I am a nightmare 
Have you stopped bleeding now? I remember that complete fright when I saw the red blood. You think the worst straight away. xxxxx

*Pem* I love the pic of Edie, shes lush  Hope you are ll doing fab!

*Gina* I will text you back as soon as I find my charger you cheeky little scamp. 

*Aimee* How are you doin? x

*Ritzi* Ha ha you made me laugh with your consultant comment  Hope you are ok. My friend has just adopted 2 little ones and they are doing so well. I think people who adopt are just totally amazing 

*Rach* Hope you are having a lovely hol and Alex is feeling better


----------



## ritzi

hi all

alison -   at the scan obsession.......hope saturday goes well for you    nice to hear about your friend adopting, we can't wait till its our turn!

strawbs - well done on the weightloss  

pem - gorgeous piccie. Edie is just beautiful  

Aimee - we are approved for 1-2 children aged 0-8 years. we are currently waiting to hear if we are chosen for one boy aged 23 months (they found us which is a really good sign) or two sibling boys aged 1 and 3 years (they are looking at 4 families so a 25% chance of being chosen). its a slow old process though and we first heard about these children at the beginning of august  

i'm not sure how many of you read the other threads - but on the relationships thread you may have seen that i had the funeral today for my bestest friend who died of cancer last week    so its been a hard day. We had to delay our holiday for the funeral and are off to fishguard tomorrow for the week, me dh and our 2 little cats Kit and Koko    i can't wait to just do nothing  

ritzi


----------



## Alison0702

Oh *Ritzi* I am so sorry about your friend.  I am assuming they were young too. It's such a sh*t disease. Hope you all have a good holiday, good timing I think. Kit and koko are such cute names. Sending you big hugs petal


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

h Alison that is fantastic news, really hope that you have a healthy pregnancy
L x


----------



## Damelottie

​
*CONGRATS ALISON AND JULIETTE XXXXX*​


----------



## pem

Hello again!!

Finally managed to make it back on!!! Had one of those days yesterday, seemed to take me 5 hours to puree a selection of fruit and veg all so that Edith can splurge it all over her face and her bib and her chair!!! I will have vibration white finger at this rate from holding that bloomin blender!! And she is constantly pooing at the moment, since weaning has begun she poos at least 6 times a day, i kid you not...6 times a day!! So i am either pureeing it and putting it in one end or wiping it off the other, must say it looks quite similar at both ends!!

Can i ask a question of you lovely ladies, how much did your littleys eat/drink when first weaned, I worry so mush about Edie's intake of anything as she is such a tot and had fed so badly in the past...she has abut 18-24 oz a day of milk (It is prescription premmie milk, not sure what that translates into really!) and then 3 little meals, one of baby rice and fruit in the morning, and two of veg/fruit purees and usually 1/2 a yoghurt after her dinner...is this ok..i promise not to mention it again and you do have permission to virtually slap me for excessive mythering!!

Thanks for your lovely comments about my scrummy little girl *Alison*, *Ritzi* and *Aimee*, she is a little treasure, still so tiny but perfect in my eyes!!

*Ritzi* - I am so sorry about your friend, it's just not fair, I hope you can find some peace on your holi's 

*Alison* - How did you keep such a secret and such an exciting one at that, I am so pleased for you, it will be great having them so close in age!!

*Aimee* - If you are anything like me you will have no brain left after pregnancy, I still have nappyhead and behave like a complete muppet most of the time, it's all that singing. dancing and littlegym classes!!

Hi *Gina* - lovely to hear from you, how are you and Ember, doing well, i bet!!

*Rosy* - that room is absolutely Fab, they will love it!!

*Terri* - One healthy heartbeat, how great 

All these May babies, I was due in May 08', it was a lovely time to be pregnant, not too big at xmas (could still eat lots of dinner!!) and not massive and hot over the summer!!

Well, thats me, a massive hello to *minty, mable, Edith* and everyone i have no doubt missed (nappyhead again!!).

Emma x


----------



## TerriWW

Hi everyone

Just a quick question to all of you who are or have been pregnant. Did any of you feel sick and absolutely exhausted in the early stages? In my first pregnancy I felt nauseous and tired but this time everything to be magnified - much worse. I'm more worried about the exhaustion. This afternoon I didn't want to lift my limbs - literally! I'm a bit better now but just shattered. I'm starting to think I've got a virus or something! I had the most awful virus at the beginning of this year that took me  3 months to shake off and this exhaustion feels like that so it's worrying me. If I believed it was just the pregnancy it wouldn't worry me so much.

I'm worried if I had a virus it might harm the baby. A friend of ju's had a terrible sickness and poops virus when she was 7 weeks and the embryo died. They suspect it was related.

As you can see I'm worrying myself (I haven't got go a vomitting virus - not been sick!) but did anyone else feel like this? I know edith has been unwell (and feeling better now thank goodness) What where you symptons? Anything  like mine?

Sorry for the waffle. 

Rosiepie - a bit late I know but the bedroom is fab!

Terri


----------



## leoaimee

hi Terri

i have not got personal experience of that but when talking to my mummy about my slight tiredness she said when she was pregnant the exhaustion she felt was like being hit by a truck and she literally couldnt do anything but take to the bed.

i guess ultimately if you are really really worried maybe you should go to the Dr?

sorry that youre feeling so horrid.  im sure it isnt anything to worry about.



Pem - 

sorry no direct experience of weaning yet either ... but from what my sister has said weaning her baby (he is no one now) it sounds great.  

also i am soo pleased im going to have given birth before the real hot weather in spain kicks in!  ooh can you imgaine 7 -9 months pregnant in august in 40 degree heat!!!  im very lucky i think!  


today i registered with the health centre in gibraltar, the nurse who gave me a bit of a once over didnt bat an eye lid when i came out as a lesbian soon to be mummy, which is very reasuring!  i will have a midwife meeting between week 10 and 12 which will be great.  Im now 'in the system'!! LOL


----------



## Edith

*Terri,* so sorry you are feeling so lousy. I SO sympahtise. As you know I have felt ghastly this time compared to last time. I certainly couldn't have worked over the summer if I hadn't been on school hols. I spent alarge part of it in bed or on the sofa. I have now got a cold ( sore throat, bit of a cough) nothing major but again feel dreadful much worse than Mable who has had the same. Again, I couldn't work with it. i consider all this to be normal for this pregnancy and scans so far have shown the baby to be fine. EVen though I am not actually doing much with M. It still wears me out to watch him. gone are the days of complete peace and quiet!Its incredible how each pregnancy is different. I met someone today who is 6 weeks off delivery date and has thrown up every single day of her pregnancy! poor thing. Its just plain ghastly. I do hope you manage to get some rest and give your body whatever it needs. I beat myself up all the time about feeling so rough ( " and I didnt feel like this last time" blah blah) but do try to just go with it as much as possible. It is improving. I only feel really sick when very tired now. didnt mean this to be a poor me post just wanted you to know how someone esle is feeling to reassure you! Take care. X

Alison, another post from me - dont collapse ! Thanks for the info re your treatment - just as gruelling by the sounds of things. And what a result. Still cant believe it. I have been thinking of you alot since reading. Am just so pleased for you all. I felt so special first pregnancy too and when Mable was tryng just kept thinking " oh but I loved being pregnant, " ummmm different this time!! I know in time the old feeling will come back. But I wonder if its worry that stops the pure positive thoughts? Our little scare has left me feeling much less secure about the pregnancy and much less bonded I think than I was last time. After all you have been through its no wonder you are worried. I do believe it will get better too. You wait till the kicks start! your little bean is nestling in there......its very precious I know.

Am so interested to read how everyone is but my eyes are shutting and my brain fell asleep a long time ago - so sorry for no other personals. So sad to hear of your loss Ritzi. how very sad to lose such a special person in your life.

take care everyone and keep posting!

xxx


----------



## leoaimee

ritzy



ritzi said:


> Aimee - we are approved for 1-2 children aged 0-8 years. we are currently waiting to hear if we are chosen for one boy aged 23 months (they found us which is a really good sign) or two sibling boys aged 1 and 3 years (they are looking at 4 families so a 25% chance of being chosen). its a slow old process though and we first heard about these children at the beginning of august


this is so exciting ... but wow what a long process i really hope it all moves forward and you get chosen soon.

sorry to hear about your friend.  

Edith - sorry to hear youre feeling worried ... and that you are struggling with morning sickness and tiredness.  

aimee


----------



## pem

Terri - quicky from me, Edith is giving me the eye from her play chair!!  I felt dog tired and incredibly nauseous up to about 17 weeks, I could have slept anywhere, was only sick once but the nausea and headaches were terrible, my mum and sister were both the same and were both off work for the first tri, my mum was off work for the whole pregnancy with my sister as she threw up for 40 wks!! So like edith i consider this to be normal also!!! The sofa is your freind, also try Kool and Soothe head thingys, they really helped me along with ice cubes and ice lollys!!

Hope you feel better soon!!

Emma x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

pem - just wanted to say what a  lovely photo of Edie 

L x


----------



## Alison0702

*Pem* I think Edie is doing great with her milk amount. My little tinker only has about 14oz per day as he thinks milk is the most boring thing on this planet. He's always been the one that didnt drink as much as the rest but he's growing. He does LOVE his food, apart from that fact he is 11 months old and is still not accepoting lumps. I honestly wouldnt worry, I think Edie is just little because thats who she is, same with my Christopher   

*Edith* You have hit the nail on the head  I have just been talking to my friend this morning as she is exactly the same. We have both had bad experiences and it is really impacting on how we feel this time. We will get there hunny 

*Terri* Although I dont have first hand experience of bad sickness with pregnancy (oh i am so gonna regret saying that now  ) i would say that if you are worried about anything go to the doctors. Hope it doesnt last too long.. 

*JJ1* Thanks for your post....whats happening with your tx at the mo? 

*Ladylottie* Ooh you changed your name? How do you do that? I was having a ditsy moment when I chose my name...0702 was for my birthday, however my birthday is 8th Feb ha ha ha...I am so stupid sometimes     Are you having another FET soon? 

*Aimeegaby* How are you? 

Well I am chuffed to bits. I got a call from the ante natal ward at my hosp yest to say that they were letting me know the dat of my scan....it's tomorrow. I queried it cos I thought they had my dates wrong, but she confirmed it was my early scan and that I would be getting my 12 week date soon. Also, I will be getting my consultant apt in the next few weeks. So, I am so pleased cos I know I will be looked after and things will be checked this time. Phew!


----------



## leoaimee

hay alison

thats soo great you will be having your scan soon.  how exciting.  

oh bless chrisopher doesnt like lumps!  you sound very relaxed cos youre right he will get there in his own good time.  

im fine thanks honey.  at work, but CAN NOT Be bothered to do anything today.   wish i was at home!


----------



## TerriWW

Aimeegaby, Edith, pem and alison

Thanks you for you reassuring messages. Not that I want anyone else to feel terrible but it is reassuring to know it is 'normal'. Although I have been feeling pretty sick, it's not that that is worrying me, it was suddenly feeling absolutely exhausted and just wanting to lie down and not move. I have taken the day off work sick today and have just started to feel a bit better. I still took angus into nursery this morning so I can have a relaxy day and I think it's helping. I think I was panicing a bit yesterday that I might be ill and it might harm the baby. I'm feeling a bit more rational today!

The thing is I workfull time hours but in 4 days so I work late on 2 of those days. I have wednesdays off to be with Angus - which is lovely but I like to do things with him and then at weekends it nice to do things together!  and us works full time. This is all great but it is full on and we just don't get down time (no relatives near by to help out). This has been ok - but feeling ill for the next however many weeks just doen't fit in!

Edith - have you taken time off work with the pregnancy symptoms then? I think I'll go back tomorrow and see how it goes. By the way are you a teacher? So is Julia. Sorry to hear you now ill with a cold. Hope you pick up soon. I'm thinking we're just a lot tireder too second time round with having to look after child number one and you just can't indulge yourself in the relaxations you did in the first pregnancy. This is definitely true for me. 

Anyway I am not complaining! Honest! Still just so lucky to be moaning abut feeling well and not feeling down about TX not working  

Hope everyone else well. AimeeGaby have you had your scan yet?

Terri


----------



## Strawbs78

hey everyone

Wow 3 preggas ladies now that is encouraging!!  

@Alison - you must be so excited for your scan.. Im not pregnant but I think the scan where you see the baby for the first time must be amazing...

@Aimegabbie - how are you hon? Pregnancy treating you well?  

We are in a holding pattern at the moment as just waiting for my AF which should be tomorrow and obviously that will then dictate if I scan tomorrow or Monday and then we will be starting our 1st IUI - I cant stop smiling!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am trying not to let myself it might work first time but stranger things have happened!!!  

I really hope one day soon I will be writing about pregnancy stuff too!!! 

xx


----------



## Alison0702

Hey *Strawbs*  There's 4 of us pregnant now...mammoth amount for this little thread  Bet you are so excited for your 1st IUI. There's been a few on here who got lucky first time, so will keep everything crossed it happens to you too 

*Aimee* Glad you're doing well. When do you have your first scan then? Where abouts in Spain are you? I probably should know that 
I may sound relaxed about the whole lumpy food thing, but I am soooooooooooooo not. I tried him again yest on a 7month jar, he had 2 mouthfuls then threw up EVERYWHERE -mainly over him. I just burst out cryin cos I feel so sorry for him  I have spoken to my health visitor who is going to speak to their dietician about it. It may just be down to him being prem, but I want him to start enjoying proper food. And I want to be able to stop cooking puree'd food


----------



## leoaimee

*strawbs!* honey, im getting the serious impression from your posts that you maybe a teeny weeny bit of a control freak!!(said with love) You must be soo keen to get going! i was really excited and nervous about my first one for sure! its just so amazing isnt it? but dont worry youre going to ovulate and its going to happen when its the right time. really fab that youve started your journey! i really hope you get lucky first time!  

*alison *- oh babes it must be so hard for you when he doesnt take his food. how preemie was he? he is going to eat grown up food one day darling when he is ready for it. i hope the dietician has some reasurrance for you or some different ideas. but it will come right! are you feeling extra tired and emotional cos of your new very special bump?

i live in the south of spain, near gibraltar. gaby is gibraltarian. we moved here three years ago (OMG). we met in london though and lived in london together for two years before we came here. it has been quite a hard transition for me to be honest. but im much more settled now than i was. and i think being here will have lots of things to offer us with little children.

i havent booked a scan yet, gabys mum was going to book it for me with her gyno ... but poss the end of next week.

*terri *- oh hon, im so sure that all that extra juggling with your little one while being preggas is going to add to the tiredness levels! what job do you do?

isnt it an amazing feeling not to be txing? its such a relief as it dominated my thought and plans for the last 18 months or more.

BIG LOVE to everyone!


----------



## Alison0702

Aimee I was just over 24 weeks with my little boys when I had them. Has been the most traumatic experience and on 21st October it's been a year since it all went wrong.  I think thats why I am all over the place at the mo. I'll be fine I'm sure cos I know Christopher will keep me busy  
I've never been to Gibraltar. Is is gay friendly? I used to have a penpal there years ago, she was canny    
Which one are you on your avatar picture? I am really nosey


----------



## pem

Alison - Massive   for you, feeding troubles are absolutely the worst, I am a 'feeder' kind of person, love to feed people, young or old, love to cook and it makes me sooooo happy to see people eat and be happy...some kind of psychological thing in that I am sure! Love your comment about the boring milk, Edie is exactly the same, it's like 'Oh Bloody hell, not that goddamn bottle again...". She is having a crappy feeding week this week, so its 18 oz all the way!! MY bloomin HV says really stupid things to me like have you tried to get her on 7oz bottles At which point I want to laugh hysterically, poke her eyes out, hand Edie to her and say 'you get her to have 7oz and if you can I'll give you all my worldly possessions and then get married to the next man who walks along the street". Sorry for that but they get right on my pip!!!!

I am lucky becasue she loves her food, she just has really small amounts of it!! Doesn't help when sil and other mummies around me ask me 'is that all she is having'. I want to poke their eyes out too!!

Will Christopher eat mashed banana or anything similar like mango or avocado cus that is kind of lumpy but slippery/slimy too...hmmmm, not painting a nice picture! Don't know if that would help and I am sure you have already tried!

anyway, woo hoo for little babies!!! Have a good scan tomorrow!!

You pregnant ladies have got me thinking about my next ttc experience. Have to go and see the GP and the consultant about the bloomin liver then hopefully we can get going early next year, we are DIVF/DIUI hopefully, haven't decided on clinic or anything, waiting to see ze medical men have to say, We really want a sibling for Little Edie!!

Terri - keep resting as much as poss, thinking of you with that sickness  

Emma x


----------



## leoaimee

hi alison 

gosh it must be so hard coming up to the anniversary.  really feel for you ... i cant even begin to imagine what it must have been like.  and if christopher is that preemie its no wonder he is going to take longer with some things.  he is a real litte cutie pie ... loving his coochie cheeks!   

gibraltar is kind of gay friendly ... yes and no.  

gabs has been through  a bit of a journey with her parents these last three years.  she left for london at 17 to do her a levels and with her mum really having a hard time with gaby being gay.  her mum didnt ever tell her dad and gaby didnt tell her dad untill about 7 years ago.  so gaby had some major healing to do with her parents  .... this experience gaby had as a younger person really coloured her way of being now on her return to gibraltar and consequently effected me.  However over the last three years little by little small miracles have occured and our relationship has been truly acknowledged and we are very supported by gabys family which is amazing!  we dont hold hands here, gaby doesnt feel comfortable, and she also doenst feel comfortable to be affectionate in front of our hetro friends, but slowly she is more relaxed.  

i would say people in generally are pretty cool about the gay thing.  it seems most gay people must go and live other places because there is no scene.  there is a bit of a scene in spain.  and we know one lesbian couple in spain.  its a small place and some people seem a bit innocent and naive in our eyes but that is through lack of experience.

i have some small worries about being a gay family here ... but to be honest so far so good.

gabys mum and dad and extened family so far are all really pleased for our BFP so its all good really.  we are very lucky!

(although slight NB gabs has tentatively said she is worried about attending ante natal classes because of prejudice ... we are going to have another chat about this cos frankly its antenatal classes, and then its, talking to nursery, and then parents evenings, and school plays, and sports occasions etc etc ... so shes gonna have to get used to it!!   )

sorry if that was a bit of a long answer!!!   

Emma - Pem 

my little squister is a feeder too!!!  we tease her about it.  her baby is 13 months now and she has had some real anxiety around feeding.  she hates the thought of anyone being hungry ... me, her husband, her friends and especially her baby!!  when i lived with her after uni in a shared house, she used to make me packed lunches.  she loves cooking and she had cake club at her work where they all used to bake for each other.

i guess you gorgeous little edie is just going to be a little of what she likes kind a girl!!  and whats wrong with that.  she looks wonderfull to me!

the things people have told met their health visitors have said!!  really the mind boggles!

what is the liver thing?  exciting thinking about a little sib for edie!  

aimeex

oh ps im the one in profile!!


----------



## rosypie

I'm thinking about stopping breastfeeding and I feel sad.

I'm trying to be logical about it. I know I can't go on forever so it seems to me that it might as well stop sooner as later. We are still completely undecided about a 3rd so there's the 'might be the last time ever' thing which is also sad. I just don't feel like I'm finished with babies just yet.

Some people don't even get to b/feed for whatever reasons. I should just be grateful and move on really.

Alison - I thought it must be soon. What an intensely sad and strange time for you; birthdays for both your boys. Thinking of you hun   Where are those updated christopher pics?? 

sorry no more personals but enjoy reading all your posts


----------



## Alison0702

*Ros* oops sorry I havnt done it yet...are you on face book by any chance? Re breastfeeding. I remember how awful it was when I ran out of milk and the decision to stop broke my heart...so I can kind of understand how you are feeling right now  I bet you have another one, you little baby making machine you  

*Aimee* There are two of you in your profile pic you nutter 


I'm really glad that Gaby's family have accepted you both as it makes things so much easier. I know how she feels about the whole ante natal thing. I only got to go to one class and I went on my own cos I was a bit nervous about taking Ju. Gina and Tamsin had a few issues with their classes but I think generallymost people seem to be ok. You're right though, once you have the child, she (and I) will have to get used to it.


----------



## leoaimee

*alison!!! *   in profile as in looking sideways!!    preggie brain attack!!!

*rosypie* its only natural to feel sad about stopping feeding. each change in development is a little loss ... and breast feeding is such a beautiful bond between you and your baby. i am one of three and i think its a great number!! 

on the gayfriendly ness of gibraltar ... the only REAL downside is there is no equality in the law, so no civil partnerships etc (it is really behind in other things too, they have only had female jurrors for about 5 years, and untill this tax year only fathers could claim tax credits for children). There are actually a lesbian couple taking the gib government to court with some human rights lawyers from the UK because they have rented a counsoul flat together for 20 years and if the one days with her name on the tennancy the other one will be evicted. the cheif minister is very catholic and very anti gay rights, but i guess eventually it will have to change.

feel today that i am properly pregnant. my boobs are enormous!!! and my hips ache. and im knackered. its quite exciting underneath the tiredness! very happy!


----------



## snagglepat

Hey folks,

*Aimee*, it's really interesting to hear about how different things are in Gibraltar - it sounds like the UK not so long ago. I've been amazed by how much things have changed in the last few years though. When I first came out in the mid 90s things seemed to be still in the dark ages but now we've got legal protection and support for most things. We're not there yet but we're pretty close. Hopefully things will start to evolve more there soon.

As for antenatal classes, we didn't go to any. As I teach birth prep there didn't seem to be a lot of point, but we did find that we were a bit excluded at the home birth support group we went to. One of the senior midwives continually referred to 'Dad' rather than 'partner', despite prompting, and Rae refused to go back as a result. You're right that coming out is an almost daily occurance with a child though. I have to say that so far we've yet to experience any negativity at all since Ember arrived, although there have been a few curious questions. 

*Rosy*, I so feel for you with the breastfeeding. I'm still feeding and plan to for a while yet. I have age 2 in my head, as per WHO guidelines, but we shall see. Ember has stopped wanting to breast feed apart from nap and bed times now and that alone has been a real loss for me. I know she's just asserting her independence but I miss that closeness. Trying for another child isn't an issue here. Although it might happen we both agree it'll be a good few years yet. We're just enjoying having Ember so much we want to make the most of having her alone for a while, plus we'd really like to experience a few full nights sleep before we start the whole process again!   Do you think there will be a third at some point?

I have started to feel broody again, but only physically. It's weird. It's like my body really wants to be pregnant again. I crave the sensations, and it feels like I have an empty space in my belly that just yearns to be filled, yet I have absolutely no desire to bring another child into our family - at least not yet. It's exactly how I felt before we got pregnant, but then it was combined with wanting to parent too. My mind has wandered into thoughts of surrogacy recently, but I don't think that would work for us either, as much as I like the idea of being able to 'give something back' after having to rely on someone else's generosity to have Ember. Pregnancy limited me so much physically with the SPD, the tiredness and the odoema. It would have such an impact on my ability to do the things I want to with Ember I don't think it would be fair to her, or to Rae, who would end up having to support me so much. Oh well. I guess it's something I'm just going to have to learn to live with. 

*Alison* and *Emma* - I think we all have our feeding worries. Ember took to real food wonderfully but recently has started throwing whatever we give her onto the floor. Her intake has really dropped, although it does vary day to day. I had some really unhelpful health visitor comments too so have just decided that she's doing what she wants and will eat if she's hungry. We always offer her a range of things and I make sure to offer a snack of fruit or something between meals. Usually the snacks go down better than the meals so maybe she's just rebelling against the formal 'sitting at the dinner table' thing. She's figured out how to be anti-establishment at 11 months. I don't know whether to despair or be proud. 

How are you feeling now *Terri*?

Big hugs all round,

Gina. x


----------



## TerriWW

HI Guys - Back to work today - a little better though nearly keeled over in a meeting before lunch! Better now I've eaten but still sicky.

I feel like all I do is post on here about myself - sorry about that. I don't get a lot of time to post with work etc but I do read and  keep up with what you're all up to.

Rosy - I breast fed angus until he was 14 months (he only did morning and night from about 10.5 months) but my periods started at 6 months after he was born so you don't have to stop breast feeding, you might be able to go for number 3 anyway, if you want. Or do you just want to finish anyway? Either way, Bruno has had a good start with you breastfeeding this long


----------



## Mable

I'm enjoying this general chat thread so much I thought I'd add a picture of Monty in his matching vest and pants car set to the mix!










And another one where he looks slightly more vulnerable









I'm having lots of thoughts around endings and moving on. For me, I just wonder when there is an end to trying to have more babies. Whilst I have good eggs and we have sibling sperm at the clinic, a part of me still thinks I should carry on trying, as my part in bringing a child into our family feels like a complete failure. Stopping trying, at whatever stage, is a big piece of work and one I think I shall have to get my thoughts around.

Ros, I feel for you with the stopping breastfeeding thing. Siobhan found it very emotional and didn't have to stop until Monty was nearly 2 and she had to to do the IVF again. I felt very sad too, like the end of something significant that we couldn't regain.

Hello to everyone else, I now *have* to do some work whilst Monty is asleep!


----------



## leoaimee

*mable -*

Monty is amazing!! loving his pants and vest combo with the giraffe mask!! i completly understand how you are still thinking about being preggie and giving birth to a baby. but i really wouldnt imagine for a minute that your 'part in bringing a child into your family is a failure'!! im sure edith and monty and the bump wouldnt agree with you on that either! im not saying dont try ... just dont beat yourself up honey! 

*
Terri - *

ooh sounds horrid the nearly keeling over! what snacks are your tricks for the sicky feeling?
i have been having digestive bisuit urges ... which i havent eaten for YEARS!

*
Gina - *

im really confident the law will catch up with people's views here in gibraltar eventually. and to be honest i havent experienced any hostility or homophobia (just a little ignorance). it is amazing how things have changed so quickly though. NO ONE in my school was out. now kids come out at school ... i think that is a great sign of change.

i guess its natural and normal to have that physcial desire for pregnancy ... my mum says the broody thing doesnt ever go away really!

Ember is soo cute!!
*
Alison, Emma & Gina* - do you think the litties like the snack food more than high chair food cos they can wonder about and not get bored so easily?

anyone got exciting plans for the weekend?

love ax


----------



## rosypie

mmm, I'd like to carry on b/f but if past experience is anything to go by then I won't get my periods back until I have well and truly stopped. And, I have to be on my second period before I can even go in for initial testing and scans... i just want to be ready when we make the decision. And, I don't feel like i can make a decision when I'm not in a position to physically start. I feel like I've got to 'do' something to get the ball rolling. i would really love a third. I know what you mean *Gina* about 'craving' pregnancy again. Each time I've had a baby, my sister has got pregnant 3 months later. she's pregnant now, just found out today it's a boy. i'm not sure how much that is feeding into my broodiness...

love the monty pics *mable*. jude looks cute in pants too. it's just a shame he can't stop weeing in them. we're going to try again at half term. he's only one of 2 at school in nappies. he must be ready surely!!

a funpacked weekend awaits - got a man coming at 10 tomorrow to fit skirting boards in the boys' bedroom. eve reckons she's going to the NEXT sale at 7am!!! then on sunday we're going to a trolleybus museum with a playgroup friend and her sons... we've got to buy carpet too and we've bare cupboards so need to go supermarket shopping. maybe I'll go later tonight when it's quiet...


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

Greta thread although its gonna take me ages to catch up with all thats been going on, we have been away for a week to hemsby, we just got back yesturday and Lou loved it again, took her down to the beach and she loved the sand all well until we started to try to eat it, bless her.  Had to wake her on a few days at 10am again really need some of that air at home, however cant grumble I mean she doesnt settle til late prob about 10ish but gets up about 8-9ish so it very nice, alot of friends little ones are settled at 7pm but we enjoy our evening time and we have tried a few times to move bedtime forward and its pointless as we spend hours trying to settle Lou so we all happy with it this way.  Sorry bit of a waffle then, well we are off again tomorrow, we flying home to northern ireland to see my parents for a few days so that should be good, will be Lous first time on a plane so that will be interesting, looking forward to it as we havent been home with my folks since april so they will see a big change in Lou.

Congrats to you girls hat have recently got BFPs making me broady just talkng about it, we are hoping to start again next summer!!

Right must go am falling asleep at keyboard, will need another hol at the end of these 2wks!!

Take care all

Maggie
xx


----------



## rosypie

hey maggie - that was the same with Jude. he would only really go to bed between 9 and 10. attempts to pull bedtime forward were unsuccessful and just meant we spent a lot of time comforting, settling, listening to crying (although we never had the heart for prolonged controlled crying).

now he's at school 5 mornings he's a lot better and sometimes in bed and asleep for 7.30! we have waking problems now instead. he doesn't like the dark and at the moment he's in our room again while the decorating is finished in his. anyway, he wakes up in the middle of the night, sometimes before we've even gone to bed, in a real panic. properly sobbing. he needs resettling by one of us. It's only a more recent development so i hope it stops at some point and we think he might be better when he's in a room with his brother. the other night was so unusual though; he woke and was very upset for at least 20 minutes. crying, kicking, hitting. very distressed. it was horrible. he must have had a terrible dream or something  

NEXT sale was rubbish this morning!


----------



## leoaimee

maggie 

glad to hear your having nice holls!  hope njoys being on a plane.  have fun with your parents.

rosypie 

poor jude and his bad dream   sounds very distressing.

having a very 'indoors' day its torrential rain here, gabs is at work, and im homesick   really missing my family.  it seems so sad that my baby will only see my family three or four times a year.  my nephew knows my brother and mum really well (he is one) and he loves them. I hope he remembers me the next time i see him.  he hasnt really remembered me between visits yet but not suprising as he is only a baby (i saw him at 2 mnths, 4 mnths, 7 mnths, 9mnths, 10mnths, and 12 mnths ... which i suppose looking at it now is quite often for a living in another country aunty).  i am going to book a flight for between now and christmas to tide me over!

its sunny in london .. hope you guys are enjoying better weather than me!


----------



## lucky2010

Hi to all,

This thread has really taken off... good idea Sparkley-Alison!!!

Well, we're back from a week at Julies mums and Brighton. It was a mixed week as Alex was still really unsettled from being ill. His temp hit 40.1 c last Friday  We took him back to the docs where he was diagnosed with a throat and ear infection and put on antibiotics, within a day his temp was down and he was much better. He was really unsettled all week though, very clingy to me, upset at everything, wouldn't be put down, wouldn't eat and was awake most of the night. It was very, very exhausting for us both but he seems to be back to normal now, all except the eating (seems to be a common theme at the moment!!)

*Gina*, Hi!! Hope you've settled in to the new house OK. Ember is gorgeous! I can totally empathise with the chucking food on the floor thing! I spend hours making food for Alex from scratch and spend a fortune on organic/ free range etc... the dogs eat more of it than he does! He is still a great size (29lbs now!!!) and growing though so he is obviously having enough! I can't believe they are nearly one!!

*Ros*, I LOVE the room!!! It is superb! I am battling with thinking about stopping breastfeeding too at the moment. Its such a hard one, and very easy to procrastinate about!! I always said I'd feed Alex until he was one but it's not going to be easy to stop as he LOVES breastfeeding, he is in my top at every opportunity and I am struggling to even cut down to two feeds a day. Has anyone else has had this prob? Is it choice to have the boys sharing a room or do you only have two bedrooms? We only have two so would have to put number 2 in with Alex, but I have loads of friends who have chosen to put their kids in together.

*Emma*, Edie is gorgeous!! I love the photos. Ignore health visitors... they speak S**t most of time (sorry to any sensible ones out there!) you sound like you are doing great with Edie so don't worry. Is that you in profile pic or DP?

HI *Mags*, glad you had a good holiday. Wow about Lou's sleeping, what a star!!!

*Mable*, Monty looks fab in his pants and vest... I can't wait to see A in his!! Hope preg symptoms are improving for S.

Hi to everyone else, sorry i haven't personally said hi to all, I'm flagging now and have to take dogs for bedtime- pees.

Love from a painfully-broody, Rach x x xx

a


----------



## rosypie

i fed bruno yesterday morning then not again until the evening. fed him again this morning. going to try getting him down to 2 feeds a day for a few days, then 1. still feeling a bit 'coerced'. by no one and nothing in particular but still feels like it's not entirely my choice. 

with jude, i stopped at 11 months and although he was always putting his hand in my top, he never actually tried to latch on again, and he never did remember what he used to do with them. he still puts his hand there now but it's more of a comfort thing than a feeding thing. also, within a month of my stopping he became really attached to his bottle and it did reinforce my decision to stop. Not that he'd necessarily have become attached like that to my boob but you never know. I was just pleased I didn't get to the situation where he was still asking for it and wanting it when I had to force the stop (which i had to do to get on the ttc bus again). i did have 11 months in my mind again for bruno but i can't stop thinking about our frosties. i just want to use them as unlikely as it is and then get on with the rest of my life with our (most likely) 2 kids...

we are choosing to put the 2 boys in one room. we do have another room, it's a small one and we use it as a study at the moment. big enough for a full size bed though. I always shared with my sister, until we were teens anyway, and i always liked it. i'd always put 2 together. i'd just find it strange for eve and me to share a room but the boys to not. for them to be in separate rooms, alone. we have bought bunk beds (will only be using one single for now) that will convert to mid or high sleepers whenever we need so that if one of them turns around and wants their own room at any point, we can put them in the box room. i'm looking forward to them both being a bit older and having lovely joint storytime in their beds...


----------



## ritzi

hello all

back from our hols today   we went to fishguard, stayed in the cutest little cottage - with dh and my kitties. life doesn't get more perfect than that  

thanks for your kind words re my friend Rhian. whilst trying to conceive she had a lap & dye and was diagnosed with ovarian cancer may 07. spread to liver july 08 and died september 08    she was just 33 years old. she was my dearest friend and i miss her so much - but am assured through my faith that she is now at peace, and in a far better place   

loving monty in his vest and pants   bless.....

its interesting hearing you all talking about pregnancy and being broody. for so long i have avoided it as much as possible   its very hard when all you want it a baby to keep your emotions in check. however, i really feel i have moved on   adoption isn't second best for us - its just our way of becoming family. we are very excited at the adventures ahead - and cannot wait to be a mummy and daddy  

i still struggle with the loss of our little ones - they were a part of me and its right that i should grieve - but i no longer feel that 'broodiness' for a pregnancy. the fact i know it could kill me also helps  

we're also having the bedroom debate - we have 2 spares but use 1 as an office type room. if our children can share then we would rather they did - but SS (social services) have all kinds of silly rules and preferences for individual rooms. we'd like to decorate the smaller room but as we have no idea what it will be used for in the future it makes it tricky  

we're try to be eco-friendly where we can so for all you with littlies any hints and tips would be great. i'd like to use re-usable nappies - and flannels rather than wet-wipes. how realistic is this?   we have to be careful of course that as we're not likely to have a child in nappies for long (the youngest we are looking at is already 1) we do the right thing  for the budget too    all kiddie eco-ideas welcomed  

 at your gay-friendly talk. me and dh get the raw end of the deal - straight people try to say we're in denial or bi - gay people can't understand our choosing a heterosexual lifestyle - and still others say 'you can't be gay cos you are married to a man'    so officially i guess i am a 'Leesexual'   (and my poor dh lee has yet to figure his out)  

ritzi


----------



## snagglepat

Hi *Ritzi*,

This has become a long post - sorry!

We're using washable nappies and flannels instead of wipes. Well, the 'flannels' are actually chopped up little squares of old towels - so no expense there.  Everyone I know who uses washables has a preference for a different type or style so what works for us might not work for you, but our favourite nappies, especially now Ember is a bit bigger are Bambineo (sometimes also called Bambinex). They're made of bamboo so they're really absorbent which means they handle the increased amount of wee of a larger child pretty well. They also have elasticated sections around each leg and along the back to help keep other contents inside - we've never had a poo leak with them, although if we leave it too long we can have wet leaks occasionally (but it has to have been several hours since the last change for this to happen). The booster pad is separate which aids swifter drying - they're attached or stitched in in some other brands and you can add extra pads for greater absorbency through the night should you wish. We much prefer the velcro (sometimes called aplix) fastenings. We never got nippa fasteners to work and poppers are only at fixed sizes so you can't always get such a snug fit.

Cost-wise, Bambineo nappies can be found online for £7-£7.50 each. We have 13 of them and we have to do a wash every 2, maybe 3 days (we sometimes use the biodegradable disposables when we go out for ease, so we don't always get through them as quickly as we might). They take a good half to full day to dry on the washing line or a bit less on a warm radiator. We do sometimes resort to tumble drying them which obviously isn't so great from an eco perspective, but needs must. We still prefer to do that than add more to landfill.

Over the nappies we use Totbots wraps - the ones with a gusset. They come in nice bright colours and patterns which I rather like.  We have four of them, but to be honest we could probably cope with three as you don't have to wash them after every change and one can last a whole day, unless we get a leak. You can buy them for about £7 a pop too.

It's a really easy process, as I guess any method is once you're in the habit of it. We use the tots bots biodegradable liners so when there's poo it's kept off the nappy and we can just drop it and the liner down the loo. We have a lidded bucket with a drawstring cotton bag lining it (we have two of these for obvious reasons) in the bathroom, half full of water with a few drops of tea tree oil in it and soiled nappies and flannel squares go in there until it's full (about 7-8 nappies). Then they go in the wash and they make up about 1/2 to 2/3 a full load so we usually add towels. When we're organised we do the wash overnight so we have a full day the next day to dry them.

If you add up what we now regularly use, and throw in the cost of a bucket, two bucket bags and a few rolls of liners you're probably talking somewhere in the region of £150ish for everything you need. However, Tots bots also do a bamboo nappy that is very similar to the bambineo but has the booster pad semi-stitched in. If we were to start again we might have gone for these as you can get multipacks of 15 nappies, 4 wraps and some liners for about £150-£160 if you shop around - although you'd still need a bucket.

The cheapest I can find the Moltex Oko disposable nappies online for the Maxi size (17-39lbs) is around £8 for 42, so just under 20p per nappy. Assuming you'd get through, say, 5 a day that's £1 a day, so it'd take 5 months to make your money back on the initial outlay on the washables. Obviously this doesn't cover the cost of washing, but still, if you had a child in them for a year I'm sure you'd more than break even.

OK, Nappy ramble over - I hope that helps *Ritzi*. 

I'll do more personals next time, but before I sign off, have any of you found a good forum/advice source with a clear attachment parenting slant? We're having some sleep issues but whenever I mention them anywhere mainstream I get tips about controlled crying, moving E into her own room etc which, however valid, don't fit for us. I'm going to have a hunt around but if anyone has any good suggestions then I'd love to hear them.

Best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## Mable

Hi there,
Gina, we found some of the ideas in the Elizabeth Pantley No cry sleep solution book useful (http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=dkKi6t308iMC&dq=no+cry+sleep+solution&pg=PP1&ots=5nylTb0qOT&sig=V3_iYruGUk5b9qgmbWMl978NX2U&hl=en&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=4&ct=result#PPP1,M1).

There are some women on Gingerbeer who parent in an attachment parenting way, so a post on there might yield some likeminded chat, if you are explicit about what you want. But there are some very opinionated argumentative women there too, and all too often interesting discussions end in blazing rows.


----------



## cazinge

Hi girls,

Hope everyone's pregnancies are going ok and symptoms aren't too bad! Adding to the feeding issue, fed my baby godson his 1st bottle (of expressed breastmilk) on saturday (he's 4weeks on thursday) because his mum has had enough of being the only 1 who can feed him when he wakes up every 2hours at night! It took him almost an hour to drink 4oz but it's progress.

Sorry to not reply to people personally but as am not a parent, don't have much advice, etc to offer.

Love to all

Caz (CP = 11days and counting!)


----------



## Alison0702

*Caz*

Hey, it doesnt matter if you're not a parent..thats why I started this thread cos some people had nowhere to chat...I bet you're excited for your CP. Are you going away afterwards?

*Ritzi*    Leesexual    I like it! Glad you had a good holiday. The story about Rhian is so sad. My auntie died of liver cancer last year and it was so hard. Hope you are ok  

*Ros* I think it's lovely for siblings to share a room too. I am an only chile and when I was little I would have given anything the have a sister to share with. We'll be putting ours in the same room. Good for you with the b/f. 

*Mable* Monty is sooooooooooooooo cute in those photos. Awww bles him, he's so big!

*Rach* 

I have to take Christopher for an eye apt tomorrow with the surgeon who did his laser surgery and I am bricking it. I am sure there is nothing wrong with his eyes, but you never know. I feel like I am getting upset now before we have even got there.
Also, I tried to start plans for his 1st birthday party but got so upset yesterday I had to stop. Then this morning, my fairy godmother arrived (well someone I know who runs the local rugby club) and organised the whole thing. Woohoo  So I feel a lot better now.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## ritzi

gina - thanks for all the idea's. its food for thought.......cheers for putting all that on paper   i'll continue to ponder  - I didn't realise that in just 5 months i'd break even  

caz - good luck for your CP   i'm not a parent either hun - just a nice place to chat with likeminded folks  

alison - thanks for the   cancer is an awful disease  

good luck for christophers eye appointment - i'm sure all will be fine but understand you mummies worrying    I'm glad too that the birthday party is sorted. such bittersweet times for you   

hi to everyone else   

ritzi 

sugarbum - we posted at the same time


----------



## pem

Revoltingly busy today...just popping on to send Alison   for upcoming times, thinking of you   It must be incredibly hard what you are going through..


----------



## leoaimee

hi *alison * sending loads and loads of  and  for your up coming birthday celebrations ... glad your fairygod mother came to help you out with the party. hope it all goes well.

*Rach/julie *- ooh alex's high temp sounds scary. When my nephew was on holiday with us age 9 mnths he has a really high temp and tonsillitis it was very upsetting.

*Rosypie* - good luck with cutting down on your feeds. Sounds like its going well. How is the bedroom coming along?

*Ritzi* - more hugs for your friend rhian, so sad . really pleased to hear you have reached your milsestone re adoption! Cant wait to hear how it progresses. Sexuality can be a complex thing, but most people don't like complexity they like neat categories! It can be very irritating. Im glad you are happy being leesexual - sounds good to me! 
*
Gina* - thanks for the nappy info! Im a bit scared cos if we are going to be doing washable nappies its down to me. My dp has said she thinks its too much hassle &#8230; I have looked at some websites and it just seems there are so many different kinds available. But I HATE the thought of nappies in landfill it fills me with horror! I cant imagine anyone here in Spain/Gibraltar has ever used a reusable nappy (well not since the invention of disposables) &#8230; they are very politically backward. Feminism hasn't reached Gibraltar yet, I despair sometimes. You wouldn't believe how many 'beauty pagents' there are here. About 4 a year &#8230; and its not considered old fashioned and its not ironic &#8230; they truly believe that marrying a footballer player would be the height of success as a woman. Im not sure how I got here from nappies but there you have it!! .....Most women don't breast feed here either! i think they think its a thing for peasants!  Its very behind! 

Hi *caz* - hope all is going well for the CP &#8230; will you post photos?

*Sugarbum* - oh honey sorry youre getting you AF &#8230; 

*Pem *- hi 

i feel i am already the size of a house!! (7 weeks pregnant) what is it going to be like 40 weeks pregnant. 

feeling so homesick at the moment and really missing my mummy. but have booked flight for weekend at home beggining of november.

and i would dearly love to go to bed for a nap right now!


----------



## rosypie

we had our 11-iversary today! we even went out, childfree, and had an uninterrupted chinese dinner. in a restaurant.

the stopping b/feeding was killing me emotionally. i'm ramping it back up again, slowly. going to avoid nightfeeding though as i heard these are the feeds that prevent return to a normal cycle. has anyone else heard this?

gosh it's late. bruno slept at my friend's for most of the evening and has been awake again since 10. chirruping away

x


----------



## leoaimee

happy 11versary!  

i feel HORRENDOUS today .... really sick!    suppose its a good sign!


----------



## cazinge

A bit of advice needed girls, as you all know I will be married come next friday!!! Dp and I have been talking about our ttc plans and although we (I) wouldn't want to get pregnant until I finish my degree in June and we may well end up moving house then also depending on the job situation we were thinking whether it would be worthwhile contacting clinics to set up initial consult appointments and get tests done basically straight after our cp as we know there will be a wait to get all these sort of things done before we can start getting inseminated (let alone actually getting to a BFP). 

Basically, we would just like some advice on what people think about this. How long did people have to wait between contacting clinics, consultation appointments, tests, etc before gettting to the actual process of being inseminated? Also, is it advisible to start treatment at a clinic when we may be moving next year? 

Caz


----------



## leoaimee

hi cazinge!

i think definately worth while contacting a clinic and having the tests done!  you can wait for tx when youre ready post degree and house move.  

are you planning to move to another area?  would that effect your clinic decision?

i had all my tests done in spain before i went to my initial consulatation at LWC and took my results so the dr could suggest the type of treatment i would need.  that was dec 07 and i had my first inem in march (i missed febs ovulation  because of not being able to detect a surge of the luetinising hormone on the ovulation predicter test).

hope that helps a bit ....!

axx


----------



## cazinge

Cheers aimee that is helpful and sort of confirms where we were heading to anyway. Once all my wedding stress has subsided we'll look at contacting clinics. From us nearest will be liverpool (2.5 hours away) but am thinking if we do end up moving to a new area then unless we go majorly south our "commute" won't actually increase that much.

Caz 

PS have just realised how awful I am only ever posting about myself (I sound so self-obssessed & selfish) 
I really do honestly hope everyone else is doing ok and times haven't been too hard for you alison   x x


----------



## leoaimee

hi caz

even if you have the tests done in one place and then move to another clinic for treatment because of your house move you can still take results with you.

dont worry it hadnt crossed my mind that you were doing 'me' posts!!   

a week today for your big day!  woop woop!

ax


----------



## leoaimee

hay everyone

have had another weekend of feeling poo and emotional!  spots all over my back too.  weeping at everything on the telly ... the great north run, tess of the derbevilles, ugly betty  .... gaby (dp) has been highly amused and on the whole dealing with my mentalness well!   

i have my scan today at 5.30 ... which is exciting.  and after we have done that i will tell more people ... my best friend i think it itching to ask me, but we havent spoken since i got back from england after basting.

I am also feeling a bit over whelmed with the family dramas at my work.  my boss has two of his first cousins working for the company, and is having a feude with his mother (who will own 51% of the company after probate - the dad died in may).  i could ignore it most of the time but now one of the cousins works with me in the office and so i get the updates of the weekends dramas as well.  and honest to go they would make great material for jeremy kyle.  there is a lot of swearing and a lot of violence or threats of violence and im finding it really hard work.

that is my little moan for the morning! 

i guess being preggie is just making it feel harder!

hope everyone is well, with feeding babies, and civil partnerships, and sleeping babies, and adoption plans, and first birthdays       for everyone


----------



## leoaimee

hi all

scan went well last night.  a perfect heat beat and Speck is 1 cm long the perfect measurement for 7 weeks pregnant so that is all great.


----------



## rosypie

I'm so tired. after having cut down considerably on the b/feeding bruno is now ill and has been b/feeding on and off all night for 2 nights running now *yawn*

I don't think my boobs know whether they're coming or going...

The skirting is FINALLY finished in the boys' room, we can get the carpet put in now, then the furniture, then we can have our bedroom back! Yay!

Hope you start feeling better soon aimee. A lot of that first bit of pregnancy is rubbish. How was the scan?

Caz, how was the big day? Hope it was fantastic for you. I agree, I think it's a good idea to get in touch with your clinic to set things up even if you're not actually ready to go. It can take ages to get the the point of actual treatment anyway because you might have to wait for an appt, or sperm, or there might be any number of issues. We had an annoying GP, then a run of infections that prevented treatment. The only downside I can see is that tests for HIV, Hep etc. have to be renewed every 12 months so if you start way early you might find you need to have these redone. It's hardly a biggie though. Good luck!


----------



## rosypie

posted same time as you aimee. that's grrreat news there. you must be relieved and excited.


----------



## leoaimee

relieved and excited!!

thanks rosypie!!   

sorry youre feeling so tired. my ma said sleep as much as you can now cos you will never sleep again properly for a long time!

have fun finalising the the boys room.

axxx


----------



## TerriWW

Hi everyone

Not posted for a bit as been having been feeling pretty rotten! Feeling v sick all the time and v tired. Had to have a day of work the week before last and been off yesterday and today too.The days I've been in I've had to will myself to keep working!  Hey ho - not complaining as such. I just never felt this bad when I was pregnant with Angus.

Aimee, congratulations on seeing the baby's heart beat. Fab news and very exciting. And yest listen to your mother! Sleep will not be the same again for a long long time once baby arrives. In fact life is just so different, you will wonder what you did with all your spare time before the baby and think how you wasted much of it! 

Got my first midwife appt this friday and other than the sickness all is well. Hope everyone else is doing well.

Terri


----------



## leoaimee

hi terri

sounds absolutely horrid!! you poor thing. i hope it passes soon.

hope you have a lovely midwife appointment on friday. im looking forward to mine in 6 weeks or so. apparantly the gibraltar maternity ward is very good.



TerriWW said:


> In fact life is just so different, you will wonder what you did with all your spare time before the baby and think how you wasted much of it!


just spending time with my sister and her baby i know how time just gets swallowed up!!

i havent felt too bad today thank goodness! although im really emotional and work drama is really impacting me in a way that im not used to.


----------



## mintyfaglady

Hi all,

Terri, sorry to hear you're feeling rough. Hope you perk up soon.

Aimee - how exciting to see your little speck on screen! Glad the scan went well.

I've been feeling REALLY ropy for the last week - the most rotten cough and cold i've had in YEARS! The only time I've managed to drag myself out of bed was on Saturday, to get MARRIED!! We had a lovely day - just us and our parents, though we're having a big party in December for all our friends. Have to say though that being tucked up with a hot water bottle and a box of tissues by 9pm on my wedding night wasn't really what I had in mind!!

Caz - hope your big day is WONDERFUL! Not long now!

I can't wait to start feeling this baby moving. I hope it's not long now. I've been quite worried about the poor wee thing while I've been ill - I can't believe I haven't coughed it out!!

Hope everyone is well,
Minty
xxx


----------



## leoaimee

minty -

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS​[/fly]

glad you had a lovely day! sorry you are feeling so poorly. hope you feel better soon.


----------



## rosypie

carpets are down in the boys' room. jude spent ages in there tonight making 'beds' for all the significant people in his life (out of little bits of paper - 'this one sam sam's bed'). just need to put the furniture back, wait for the gluey smell to go and we can have our bedroom back!!!

ion - breastfeeding has dwindled to almost nothing. I've stopped in the night now and just give him a small b/feed midmorning while jude's at school. i expect i'll stop proper, finally, soon. he's already disinterested.

Ikea tomorrow!


----------



## leoaimee

rosypie

oh thats so cute jude was making beds for his toys!  well i guess your little one is leading the weaning off the breast which must feel ok, if not a bit sad.

have fun in dykea!  love it i do!!

got my hypno therapy cds this week, which has info on birthing which was really sweet and made me quite emotional!!      

im going to be on my own tomorrow   gabs is working.  

the weather here is quite dramatic.  massive storms brewing!  hopefully no flooding!


love ax


----------



## leoaimee

hay everyone!

just wanted to ask all those who have breastfed or intend to ... did you stop wearing an underwired bra?  my sister has advised me to but i dont really want to loose the support for my large boobs!  she says that undewired can make milk production less ... any thoughts?

thanks aimeex


----------



## candygirl

I wore an underwired bra all through pregnancy, but then switched to non-underwired ones while breastfeeding.  While I was still exclusively breastfeeding (6 months) I carried on with the non-underwired ones, but once I was down to only 2 feeds a day (up till 10 months) I wore underwired bras during the day and non-underwired at night.  I went up to an H cup (!) while breastfeeding so the lack of support was aesthetically upsetting for me, but for comfort I was much happier with the non-underwired ones.  And the fact that I wore underwired bras (properly fitted etc) in pregnancy made no difference to my milk production. 

Candy x


----------



## candygirl

Forgot to say - Bravissimo were brilliant - went to them a few times during pregnancy and when breastfeeding.


----------



## rosypie

they do say not to wear underwired don't they. i didn't, but then i never did, I find them uncomfortable and my boobs are only a B normally. i think most maternity and nursing bras are nonwired so if you get a proper maternity one you should be ok. i was a D during preg and I found them plenty supportive (coverage too - they were MASSIVE! like parachutes!) but I can't speak for larger ladies.

ikea was fun. we were all up at 6 so we went and did our supermarket shop then, empty shop, fully stocked shelves, fabulous. then we went to ikea for when it opened. got stuff for the boys' room and a couple things for us too. got some new plastic beakers and bowls for my playgroup. the bunk beds are coming from elsewhere and arent' expected for a few more weeks so jude will be on his mattress on the floor but phew!!! it will be lovely to have our room back!! jude spent ages again today arranging his soft toys in various places...

love to all xx


----------



## leoaimee

thanks *candy* and *rosypie*

i was a c and have gone to a d cup already ... so guess im gonna get a lot bigger! ill wait till ive grown out of all my d cup bras and then look at what the options are i guess.

i think my sister just likes to worry me!  she hated her non wired bras! i guess she wants me to go through the same horridness  or something 

glad you have had a lovely time finishing off the boys room *rosypie.*


----------



## snagglepat

Just a quick addition on the bra issue, I also opted for the non-wired bras and they were, and are, really comfortable. I would happily compromise lift for comfort most days, but when pregnant and since, there really is no contest. They're not bad support-wise either. I'm mostly wearing M&S basic cotton ones with the drop-down cup for feeding. They're definitely my favourites, and I found the staff in M&S really helpful with the several fittings I've had during and post pregnancy. I was a DD cup before I got pregnant, was an E through pregnancy and have been a well rounded G since my milk came in, so I'm not particularly small. I'm still feeding Ember several times a day and through the night and plan to for some time so I'll be sticking with my bra equivalent of granny knickers for a while yet!

Also, I had mastitis a few times in the first few weeks after birth. For us, this was caused by Ember's feeding issues but underwired bras can cause it too, by blocking the milk ducts. Mastitis is truly horrible. For this reason alone I'd strongly recommend keeping away from wires at least for the first month or two, until your milk production has stabilised a bit.

Gina. x


----------



## leoaimee

hay gina - 

but youre talking about after the baby is born right?  which obviously nursing bras are not underwired.  i think my sister mean i should be in non underwired NOW!!!  7 weeks pregnant.  my sister also had mastitas and terrible nipple bleeding ... but no probs with the amount of milk!

did you go for non underwired bras from the beginning of pregnancy?

love aimeex


----------



## snagglepat

I did. I had to get new bras as I went up a cup size pretty much from the moment of conception and my breasts were quite tender so I needed something that fitted properly and didn't dig in at all. I went straight for the maternity ones which are all non-wired. In pregnancy I just got measured in a M&S and then bought them online, mostly from ebay. Much cheaper!  

Gina. x


----------



## leoaimee

okies thanks!  i will look at non underwired when i have grown out of my current ones!

thanks honey!


----------



## cazinge

Hey ladies 

How's everyone doing? Have had a quick look through the posts since I was last on and everyone seems to be doing ok  
Well, I'm officially a married woman now!   we had such a fantastic day and it honestly could not have been any better. We haven't got many photos online yet so if anyone does want to see any the best thing to do is add me as a friend on ******** (if u have it) - Caroline Howard-Lewis  and then u can see my photos! 

Love to all, 

Caz

PS if when u add me 2 ******** u could just put a msg in the friend request saying you're from FF so I know your'e not a weirdo!


----------



## leoaimee

CONGRATULATIONS​
[fly]CAZ​[/fly]

[fly]                     [/fly]


----------



## pem

Huge Congrats on the civil partnership Caz!!!    

Emma x


----------



## leoaimee

hay caz

you and caryl look lovely and very happy!  thanks for friending me on **!!

congrats again!

ax


----------



## emnjo

Ohh ********!! I am Emma Clarke add me if you want to!! Lol

What are you on as??


----------



## rosypie

Eve's facing redundancy and it looks like i have to get a job. i might even have to work full-time and never see the boys in the day ever...    

oh yeah, and any FETs we were even vaguely considering will have to be shelved for the forseeable   

a lawyer? out of work? what is the world coming to?


----------



## snagglepat

Oh *Ros*, that's such a horrible prospect! Is it definite? I can't imagine how stressful that must be for you all. And to go from being a full time mum to full time in employment, especially when it's not through choice will be very tough. I really hope that it's not as bad as it seems and this doesn't have to happen for you. I thought were struggling having to pay for two houses since the sale fell through on our Birmingham house, especially with the market as it is, but at least Rae's job is secure.

Sending huge love to you all. I'll keep everything crossed for something magical to happen to allow things to work out for you.

Gina. x


----------



## rosypie

thanks Gina  . No, it's not definite definite, but it's looking likely. and anyway, we're so shaken by the prospect that eve's rather keen on (and I'm fast coming around to) me at least getting something part-time as a safety net even if it turns out to not be necessary. we really can't call which way it's going to go. it's the uncertainty...

but yes, i was really gutted actually, that first day I couldn't bear to look at the boys, it just made me cry to think about leaving them every day. very bleak. horrible for eve too of course. I need to remember this is about her too of course. we are desperately hoping she can stay on at lease part-time. we think best case scenario (apart from her keeping her fulltime job of course) is us both working part-time but with dovetailed commitments so we can share the childcare.

interestingly I emailed my old boss to check he was ok for a reference and he said he might have something for me. work from home too so even though we might still need childcare it's certainly more flexible (and maybe the FET wouldn't have to be shelved - I had IVF whilst working from home last time and nobody at work noticed). Things don't seem so bleak as they did.

keep those magical fingers crossed


----------



## leoaimee

hay rosypie

oh that sounds worrying.  i hope that something works out for you guys.  any transition is really hard and takes a while to adjust to.  glad there seem to be some avenues opening up for you though with your old work.

would eve be pleased to be able to spend more time with Jude and Bruno?  

it is a crazy thing that is going on in the world with the global financial crisis ... 

some worrying times.

sending hugs and hope that there is a silver lining to any changes that need to take place.

aimeex


----------



## mintyfaglady

Oh Ros, the uncertainty must be awful for you all. I hope you find out for sure one way or the other soon, then at least you can get some of those plans in place if the worst comes to the worst and you need to.


----------



## cazinge

So sorry ros, sending you lots of   and keeping my fingers crossed it all works out for you both

Caz x


----------



## bagpuss1

[fly]HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY FOR TOMORROW EMBER[/fly]

just in case I dont manage to get online tomorrow- where has the time gone

Kerry and Edie


----------



## leoaimee

hay kerry 

how are you doing?

you have been on my mind.  

aimeex


----------



## cazinge

Hi girls

Hope everyone's ok? Now I'm back at work & uni (& bored) I need something to fill my time now I'm no longer CP-planning so I was wondering if anyone could recommend the best book/s on lesbian conception, etc I know there's a few American ones but am not sure how useful these would be?
Sorry if this has been done before!

Caz x


----------



## leoaimee

i read 'The Ultimate Guide to Pregnancy for Lesbians: How to Stay Sane and Care for Yourself from Pre-Conception to Birth' and that was good, although american!  and another american one 'Donor Insemination Guide: Written by and for Lesbian Women'

hope that helps!


----------



## lucky2010

Hi Ros,

Is Eve a conveyancing solicitor? My Mum is and has just been asked to either cut her hours or consider redundancy... what a sorry state of affairs eh? It somewhat different for her as she was considering retiring at Xmas anyway. She's finding it all very difficult though as she had her own practice for 20 years and when she decided to work for someone else to 'wind down' it comes to this... I'm having to parent-counsel her (again!!).

I hope things start to look up and you are left with some reasonable options, thinking of you.

hi to everyone else.

Rach x


----------



## snagglepat

Hi all,

Thanks so much for your birthday wishes for Ember* Kerry*. We've had a lovely day.  I still can't quite work out where a whole year disappeared to though... We've had quite a quiet day, mostly just us which is what we wanted. We're having a big family do next weekend which is a combined birthday party for all of us (ember's 1st, Rae's 40th and my 30th) as well as a very belated CP reception-type thing, so it was nice mark the day itself with just us. We've taken some birthday video for those who fancy having a nosey at it: 




How are you doing *Kerry*? I hope that things are feeling a little easier now that there's been time for some of the initial shock to wear off. Sending big hugs to you and Edie.

*Rach*, how was Alex's first birthday? Did you do anything special? Give the little man a big cuddle from me and a slobbery kiss from Ember. 

*Caz*, we found 'It's a Family Affair' by Lisa Saffron really helpful when we were TTC. It's not american either. 

*Ros*, I hope things continue to look, if not rosy, then at least more positive on the work front. I have to say that I've really enjoyed going back to work one weekend a month the last few months. I still consider myself a full time mum as I'm still at home with Embie during the working week so can do all those full time mum things like take her to loads of groups and get to the bank when it's got almost no queue.  If it wasn't for the huge wage imbalance we'd be looking at structuring things much more in the way you've described too, we just can't make it make sense financially at present. Maybe one day. I know Rae would really like it if it happened. 

Sending best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## Damelottie

​
*Ember*​
I just LOVED the video G - I was laughing out loud at her eating her birthday cake. She's gorgous xx


----------



## rosypie

yes Rach - Eve is a conveyancing solicitor. it's dire for all of them at the moment. redundancies and no jobs anywhere. we're still really hoping she can hang onto this one, even if she has to drop some days or some pay temporarily... she won't know until next thursday (which is her birthday too  poor Eve)

luckily we bought all the stuff for the boys' room just before the redundancy thing came up (or unluckily as you might see it). anway, as promised, here is the pretty much finished boys' bedroom. Jude has his proper bed now and seems to like it. although, he did notice it was one of a set of bunks and was asking to 'sleep on top one mummy pwease' (if you look closely, you can even see both boys in bed, reading)

























better still, we have our room back!!!!! Woohoo

and if you're really _really_ interested you can see it from start to finish _here_

love to all xx


----------



## cazinge

It looks gorgeous rosy, bet the boys LOVE it! If eve does end up unemployed, you can always come 2 the seaside & decorate our house!!!  

Caz x


----------



## rosypie

hee hee, I LOVE the seaside. Glad you had a wonderful CP by the way.

Gina - loved the video! what a cutie. I agree, where has the time gone? I'm astonished to find myself coming up to November already. Jude's already pointing at anything glittery and saying, 'look mummy, is kissmuss'!!


----------



## leoaimee

*Rosypie,*

cool bannanas!

the room is gorgeous! lucky boys! you worked really hard (i looked at the full tour) im very impressed!! 

oh poor eve, and poor all of you waiting to find out what happens. Fingers crossed it might be just reduction of time and money. did you hear about the workers at JCB all agreeing to go down to a 4 day week to save jobs? very impressive.

*Gina* the vid was really cute happy birthday (belated) to ember!!

happy friday everyone!

ax


----------



## cazinge

Hope everyone's friday is going ok, we're going along ok except for having no money and finding out my job will end in 2weeks which has come as a total shock 2me as am part-time & didn't expect to be a casulty (does that sound awful?). DP keeps telling me not to worry as the only thing it really pays for is my petrol 2 uni & I can slum it on the bus if needs must but its the kind of uselessness I'm feeling I don't like, as if I'm letting DP down by not providing any financial contribution to our family. 
We have to move into DP's work while her boss in on holiday 4 2weeks (there is accommodation above & because of insurance some1 has 2 b on premises overnight!) so am seriously considering renting out our house 4 seaside visiting peeps! 

Sorry for the doom & gloom

Caz x x x


----------



## leoaimee

hay caz

sorry to hear you are having a bit of a rough time and you have lost you job.  sounds like a good plan to rent your house out for extra ££ if youre going to be living somewhere else.

good luck on the bus!  im sure its not as bad as you think.

aimeex


----------



## rosypie

((((caz)))), it's a big pile of pants. we're still waiting here to hear about eve's job. this week has been the longest ever already and we're only on tuesday... am desperately hoping she can hold onto something at least. she does have an interview lined up in barnsley but it's miles away, at least an hour probably (not to mention the travelling expense and me being left with no car)... anyway, keeping positive.

Jude is on day 4 of potty training and has done a whole day with no real accidents to speak of. he asks to go wee wee and he goes. no poos today though. but still, so so pleased to be back to just one child in nappies!


----------



## leoaimee

rosypie - well done Jude excellent work young man!!  
oh i really hope eve gets some luck with the job must be soo stressful for you all.


----------



## ritzi

hello all - sorry i have been awol for a little while......i have been reading i promise   

we have news    have kept very    since our visit the other week as few legal issues to overcome but...............

we go to matching panel on December 16th for 2 little boys   

they are siblings we saw at the exchange day and are gorgeous! they are aged 1 and 3..........i think we will be busy   

if the match goes ahead (we will only know 100% on december 16th) we should meet them on january 5th - our 7th wedding anniversay  

a very excited Ritz and dh (who is now stealing ideas from jude and bruno's bedroom   )


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ritz that is fantastic news  that it all goes well and you have your boys home in the new year.
L x


----------



## rosypie

brilliant news ritz!!!!  

and eve's job is safe!

hurrah all round

xx


----------



## mintyfaglady

Oh Ritz that brilliant! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that all goes according to plan on 16th Dec. What a fabulous Christmas you'll have!

Great news too on Eve's job, Rosypie. Huge sighs of relief in your house, I bet!


----------



## leoaimee

yay *ritzi * this is fantastic news im sooo excited for you congratulations. will have everything crossed for 16th december! bless DH for the jude and bruno inspired decorating!

*rosypie* - sooo pleased eve's job is safe too. phew luis ... what a relief in your house!

i have my midwife appointment today, last week i went and they told me id got the day wrong  so today should be the day! im very excited about it.


----------



## cazinge

Great news Ritzi & about Eve's job  

Well, I have had a bit of a rollercoaster emotion-wise since my last v gloomy post. DP having always been v happy about the idea of having children has now become a broody monster (literally overnight) and coos over every baby/child we see. I think the beautiful godsons going away 4 halfterm hasn't helped  

I feel like I've put a few of personal issues to rest as last night I made peace with DP's ex after finally coming 2 my senses & realising that we're married now and nothing is going to change the fact that we love eachother (She turned into a bit of a psycho & tried to split us up). So, I made the effort 2go find her (she is here on holiday) and make peace, telling her that there are no hard feelings & I don't want there to be an atmosphere between us anymore & that there's no need 4 us 2 avoid eachother. She was v nice & polite, asked about wedding, etc and I now feel that there's no unfinished business there and many issues have been laid to rest.  

This, coupled with DP's super-broodiness has only clarified in our minds that we want to start our family asap & ahve decided we will go 2 GP 4 a refferal after xmas.

All Good, hope everyone else is too

Lots of love (as I feel the need to spread some) and luck to all

Caz x x


----------



## leoaimee

caz

good to hear your news!  sounds like a real emotional break through!

axxxxx


----------



## lucky2010

fantastic news Ritz... I can't wait to hear how things go.... two little boys sounds perfect!!!

great about eves job ros!

Rach x


----------



## mintyfaglady

Sigh - I'm sick again! Full of cold, with a sore throat this time, just for a bit of variety! Did anyone else seem to catch every germ going when they were pregnant? 

Scan on Thursday - can't wait!! Hope everything is ok in there. Baby is sure wriggling around plenty.


----------



## cazinge

Hi Girls, 

How's everyone doing? We haven't really been upto much except working and we've moved into DW's work while her boss is on holiday which is quite stressful & v hardwork! Last friday we had our beautiful godsons aged 5 1/2, almost 4 and 10 weeks overnight so their parents could have a bit of a break as they've had a pretty bad yr (my friend (boys mum) was 8 1/2 months pg when her dad died - it was awful). It was a good night if a little tiring and there was only 1 point when we questioned our desire to have children!
Hope everyone's doing ok? Amiee - how's the pregnancy going?

LOts of Love Caz x


----------



## ritzi

hello all  

i wanted to let you all know that dh and i were matched today to our 2 little boys aged 1 & 3. We meet them on January 6th........

Roll on the New Year!

Ritz


----------



## leoaimee

ritzi - HOW wonderful and amazing!!  2009 hoooray!!!  you and dh are gonna be soo excited all christmas.  thats great!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ritz I am so thrilled for you both and the boys

L x


----------



## lucky2010

Ritz, I'm thrilled for you too. Fantastic news x x x


----------



## leoaimee

we found out today we are having a little girl.  axxx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi

Just a quickie

Ritz -  thats fab news, big congrats hun!

Aimee  -  Thats fab I was even more excited when we found out what we were having cos then started to really buy stuff and get sorted, lol.

Maggie
xx


----------



## ritzi

thanks guys   just been to mothercare - and spent a small fortune!  

aimee - great news  

hi to everyone  

ritz


----------



## leoaimee

hay ritzi - well be hot on your trail as soon as we get back to the uk!!  and guess what gabs get 25% discount in mothercare!! eeeeeeeeeeee!
i bet youre counting the days till you get your LOs!

magsandemma - its kind of like finding out were pregnant again.  gabs cried!!  she was so excited she was thinking maybe we could go for two more this afternoon, which is what i always wanted and she has been always thinking two!  we couldnt be happier really.  we are such happy monkeys.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Aimee a lickle baby girl how fantastic      

many congratulations


----------



## leoaimee

thanks honey!


----------



## Damelottie

Ahhhhhhhh - a little girl


----------



## snagglepat

That's great news *Aimee*. Daughters are wonderful. 

Now the fun of choosing names really gets going! 

*Ritzi* - only just catching up with this. Great news about getting matched. You must be so excited!

Gina. x


----------



## leoaimee

we have decided on names already gina!!  

she is going to be lucia Ann (gabys mum;s middle name is lucy after her spanish grandmother lucia and my mums middle name is ann ... also gabys mums first name is annabella so we are naming after our mummies!)

we had our boys names chosen too!  Saul Abraham (saul is hebrew for paul my dads name abraham is gabys dads name)

its quite normal here in the jewish community to name after the grandparents.

axxx


----------



## Twinmummy

Hi All   hope everyone is doing well ! 

Aimeegaby - i havent been on here for a while so i nipped on quickly for a read up and i see that you and gaby are having a little girl   How fantastic, You must be thrilled !

so pleased for you XXx


----------



## mintyfaglady

Exciting news! Congrats Aimee and Gaby - a daughter, huh? Brilliant!

And Ritzi! Your two little boys joining you so soon! I bet you can't wait for Christmas to be over! Congratulations!


----------



## leoaimee

are you two going to find out flavours minty and twinmummy?


----------



## Pinktink

aimeegaby said:


> we have decided on names already gina!!
> 
> she is going to be lucia Ann (gabys mum;s middle name is lucy after her spanish grandmother lucia and my mums middle name is ann ... also gabys mums first name is annabella so we are naming after our mummies!)
> 
> we had our boys names chosen too! Saul Abraham (saul is hebrew for paul my dads name abraham is gabys dads name)
> 
> its quite normal here in the jewish community to name after the grandparents.
> 
> axxx


Ooooh I delievered a baby called Lucia once... Tis a nice name....

Is it wrong that we already have 4 full names  we've put family names in there too... sisters/dads/grandads.... it's nice.


----------



## leoaimee

it is nice pinktink!


----------



## jo36

A wee baby girl, Aimee!! Fantastic news. We too found out we were having a girl before the big day and I felt we bonded even more from that point on. Welcome to the world of stroppy little madams. all things pink and fluffy, but never needing to put the lid down on the loo!!! Get shopping... XX


----------



## cazinge

A baby girl YAY!!!! Congratulations Aimee & Gabs! You definetly need to hit Mothercare for lots of pink!!!

Ritzi, hope time goes fast for you so you get your boys soon!

Hope everyone has a great christmas, etc

Lots of Love Caz x


----------



## leoaimee

thanks jo and caz

jo i think me and gabs feel a bit closer to our bump now, gabs has started calling her her name, but im sticking with speck for the time being.  gabs is talking to her even more than before.

I LOVE MY BUMP!!!!  

btw amber is a great name.

axxxx


----------



## jo36

Aimee... I'll tell Amber you liike her name. She hates it!

I loved my bump too, and so wasn't ready to lose it even after 9 months. I kind of missed it after! Although not the heart burn; itchy skin; symphis pubis dysfunction; etc. etc...

Glad you and Gaby are really connecting with your baby girl. The same happened for us.

x


----------



## Pinktink

jo36 said:


> Aimee... I'll tell Amber you liike her name. She hates it!


Lol - I just wrote on the other thread that my GF is called Amber too... but she loves her name! Tell her it's obviously a popular choice!!


----------



## leoaimee

oh bless her not liking her name!!  does she have any suggestions?

i remember my brother aged three or four deciding he would like to have the middle name jonathan!  bless him!  so funny!


----------



## leoaimee

hi everyone!

has anyone found a baby book for lesbian mummies?  i guess a blank book will be fine but i was wondering if anyone has thought of marketing one yet?

love aimeexxx


----------



## candygirl

I never found one just for lesbians, but this one is very generic and I like it a lot -

http://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Really-Cool-Baby-Book/dp/0316603651/ref=sr_1_30?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1229977442&sr=1-30

Candy x

/links


----------



## leoaimee

thanks candy - thats fab!!


----------



## mintyfaglady

Hi Aimee,

We bought this one the other day http://www.amazon.co.uk/Baby-Book-Scrapbook-First-Years/dp/0670040088/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1230032006&sr=1-9

I haven't taken a really close look yet, but it doesn't appear to refer to the parents (or their gender) but focusses on the kid. It's funny too.

Minty
xxx

/links


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hello Ladies

Congrats on   Aimee & Gaby! I Love my bump too!  


MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!

Well I have no more than 7 weeks to go and is all getting a bit       !!

But very excited!!      

CLP


----------



## leoaimee

happy christmakah EVERYONE         

cutie seven weeks to go ... 'ITS THE FINAL COUNTDOWN da da daaaaa dadaladadadaaaaaaaa dada.....'

axxxxx


----------



## Twinmummy

Good afternoon everybody !!

just wanted to say a quick hello and MERRY CHRISTMAS to everybody !! I have been so hectic lately and with a broken laptop not had much chance to get on here !!!!

I wish you all a very happy christmas and will spk to you all in the new year !! 

CLP - gonna reply to your PM now !!!!


----------



## leoaimee

wondered where youd been twinmummy!!  have a great christmas!


----------



## Twinmummy

im still here !! just about ! been feeling really tired lately and like im gonna come down with something so everythings felt like a big fat mission !! Oh well its all over now and time to start having some fun !!! 

really gutted that at all the nice stuff i cant eat again this crimbo !!! will miss my prawn cocktail and the pate and cheese's and smoked salmon........... oh the list goes on !! what bout you ??


----------



## leoaimee

im just killing time in the office waiting for gabs to finish work and then head off to the airport to come back to england ... i really really CANT wait!!  

im really having a lovely time in my pregnancy right now, not tired anymore, have a cute bump so not feeling fat (although MIL likes to tell me i am), just feel really great.

i dont miss drinking at all, and i would eat prawns if id cooked them, but im not massively a fan, i have been eating unpasturised cheese, and cured meats, and i like pate but its not too much bother to not have it.  i dont mind.  is smoked salmon like cured meats ... i dont think i realised it was off the menu ... i think i will still eat that.  am i naughty??  

really really cant wait to get home and see my family!

are your boys excited?  do they understand the whole santa thing?

axxx


----------



## jo36

Christmas wishes to everyone on FF...lets hope 2009 brings lots of bouncing babes and plenty of ! Enjoy the festive season!

Aimee - Amber is my partner not our DD! So she just puts up with her name as she dislikes her middle name too...Peta! She's not at all fussy!! Nightmare. Our DD is called Millicent but we tend to abrev. to Milly. Sorry if I confused you... Enjoy being back in the UK. x


----------



## leoaimee

thats fuinny!  sorry jo, thought you meant your DD!!  

well dp is a bit fussy, i love the name Peta too, i knew a little girl called Peta when i was a teenager and i thought it was a beautiful name.

xxx


----------



## Alison0702

Happy new year everyone  

Hope 2009 is a good one!

I've had a really relaxing time just sitting on settee the whole time wishing the seconds/minutes/days away. I am 23+5 today so only 2 days to go until little man is legally viable. Have cervix scan Monday so am hoping the old cervix has grown in length a bit  
I honselty cant remember a time where I didnt feel like I was living on a knife edge. This last year has been a really trying time  

Aimee Did you have a good time at Christmas? Are you back in GIB now? 

Bagpuss I can imagine it has been a hard time this Christmas for you but you got through it and you will be fine. Think its very unfair that you werent given a reasonable explanation why H left, that must be really hard to accept. My friend has just had the same thing happen after 10 years of being together and just cant get his head around why she left. Not fair.  

JJ1 Hope you are looking forward to trying again this year. Will keep everything crossed for you  

Minty 30 weeks already woohoo! That is going really quickly. How ru feeling? 

Hi to everyone else. x


----------



## Mable

Thinking of you Alison and your cervix - hope the stitches work and you can relax a little. Understand what a difficult year you've had in your family. Your stress levels must be through the roof.

Must get a baby book. We've suddenly turned a sharp corner from preparing to loose this baby at every stage to suddenly realising we've got 7-10 weeks left until it appears. 

Happy 2009 everyone.


----------



## leoaimee

hi everyone!

yes back in gib, just arrived back about an hour ago.  we were up before the crack of sparrows to get to the airport!

christmas was great - had a lovely holiday.

we have just watched slum dog millionair - what a GREAT movie!!!   

alison - glad you had your feet up.  big hugs for you    and loads of    for your little bump xxx

mable - wow the count down till you meet your LO!  how wonderful


----------



## mintyfaglady

Oh god, Mable, you've just described us EXACTLY! I cannot believe I'm 30 weeks pregnant and am going to have a baby to look after really soon! After I've actually birthed it! I've suddenly started freaking out every 5 minutes because I feel so underprepared. We've only just started painting the nursery and we don't have half the stuff we need yet, though we're lucky enough to have had lots of promises of stuff from friends passing things on so we should be ok once we get our act together and go pick it up.

Maybe it's because this baby will be our first, but I feel totally clueless and feel like I really need to get my head out of the sand and start thinking of practical things and making practical decisions. But then, approaching this all as an academic exercise is probably not the most useful strategy. I guess we'll see soon enough!

We had a mini scare the other day after the baby decided to practically stop moving for 3 days. One midwife had told me to worry only if I had less than 10 movements a day (which I was still scraping, though previously I'd count 10 easily before breakfast!), another told me to call if movements were "significantly different". In the end, I called, and was advised to go to the day unit for monitoring. Needless to say, the contrary child produced 3 hard, well aimed kicks the second, literally, that they attached the monitoring leads to my bump, and has been kicking and thumping with vigour ever since, thank goodness. I do wish bladder-trampoline wasn't such a favourite though!

Anyhow, Happy New Year to all. Here's to a fertile 2009!

Minty
xxx


----------



## leoaimee

hi minty - wow 69 days to go!

tomorrow is our 20 week milestone ... pretty amaziing.  

i still havent felt any movement.  did you feel movement at 20 weeks?

glad your little one was just having a rest and it was nothing serious.

love ax


----------



## Sheshylou

Hi everyone,

I haven't posted on this thread before... but as me and my DP are soon to start the next stage of our treatment, thought I'd post as it's great to know you have the support and   from you guys...many with lots and lots of experience, which would be great to tap into! We are relatively new to all this and sometimes have questions which sound stupid?! I guess thats the same for many newbies.
We are both in the military and i didn't think that this would be a big stress factor as it is! Things are complicated to say the least..

Anyway, we are due to start out first ivf Egg Share @ Lwc in Jan... well thats what i think anyway, the clinic have told us to start the pill from my next AF, they haven't given us any dates for anything else yet? is this weird? Does anyone know how long i am expected to take the pill for? Think i am going to write down a list of all my silly questions and ring the clinic to ask?! Has anyone else found the Lwc to be sometimes a bit sparse with all the info you require?

Thanks for listening anyway, it's so great to be able to chat about this kinda stuff,

Love 
Michelle xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Amiee I can#t believe that you are 20 weeks already the time seems to have flown!!

Michelle Good Luck I am a DE recipient (in Spain) and they put you the donor and me the recipient on the pill and then take us off at times to synch the 2 cycles up, I was on it for 6weeks last time.
l x


----------



## Sheshylou

@ JJ1...
  

Oh right thanks for that, i didn't think it would be that long, but i suppose it depends where both the donor and recipient are in their cycles?? Makes much more sense now... thanks 



xM


----------



## leoaimee

hi mishboz  

sorry i dont know much about ivf but anything else just let me know.  keep us updated on your progress.

jj1 - i know! im loving being pregnant!  i guess the last bit will go quite quickly now.  better start getting organised.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hello Ladies,



Just thought I'd pop in and see what you all upto!

Aimee- Congrats on reaching 20weeks its such a big ! I felt my first movements at about 17wks, but even the MW was surprised as this early, especially as I have two anterior planentas! I think 22-24wks is the average for a first baby!

Minty- I know what you mean this final countdown is a bit  and surreal! It's been over 4 years since we started this rollercoaster journey, and we will have two beautiful babies in less than 6 weeks!   I still have to pinch myself sometimes! But then my sons kick me and bring me back to reality!  

Mishboz- A friend of mine did eggshare at LWC and basically was told the length of the cycle depended on when the recipient was ready!! So just as JJ1 said!

CLP


----------



## cazinge

Hi Everyone, Happy New Year!!!

Sorry no personals - am currently supervising the godchildren so having to keep my wits about me and can't make a v long post. I have been following everyone's news though and hope everyone's ok.
We are in ab bit of a catch-22 atm, we're ready mentally & physically to start ttc but not practically (we need to wit until I graduate & get a fulltime job + move house) so everything's on hold until June although we might go to GP for a referral before then just to make sure we can start when we're ready. Right I better go as the 4month old is trying to pull my glasses off & the 4 & 6 yr olds are tormenting the cat!!!

Love to all,  

Caz x x x


----------



## leoaimee

hi cutie - loving your profile pic!  our camera isnt charging so no pix of my bump at the moment.  it will be great when i can feel the little one wriggle.


hi caz happy new year to you too.  dont worry june will come round sooner than you think!


----------



## Twinmummy

Hi my friends !! Happy new year to you all !!

Im sorry ive been really crap on here lately but i really just do seem to find the time at the mo to get on here !! Boss at work is having a crunch down on internet usage at work so can use to much there so when i at home the boys keep me ultra busy so by the time they are in bed im whalloped !! Plus DP hogs laptop so never get on ha ha ha !!

any way im here now so i hope you are all doing ok............

Aimee - cant believe your half way there !! thats gone so quick.. how are you feeling ? i hope you enjoyed your time here when over at crimbo 

Cazinge - heres to june   - aimees right, it will be here before you know it , but good idea on getting everything sorted now so your all ready to start whenever ! and good luck . Its so exciting !! sounds like you have lots of pracitice !!!!

CLP - ive posted to you on the LWC site and im going to pm you next XXXX

Hello everyone else - hope all is gonig well !XX

I am now 9 weeks preg -had the heartbeat scan on 29 dec and we definately have just the one in there this time so very pleased !! had lots of nausea and felt really really tired/no energy etc for a week or so over crimbo and new year and thought i was going to have the pregnancy from hell but its all gone now and i feel fine so im thinking that it must have been a bug !! thank god !! 

spk soon all and good luck to everyone having/carrying and trying for babies !!


----------



## leoaimee

hay twinmummy

good to 'see' you!!   happy new year!  

really great news about the scan and that the horrid sickyness passed in the end.  sounds like it could well have been a bug, doesnt it?

i cant  believe im half way through!  i have been beginning to think i AM feeling some movement but not entirely sure.

we went to see brideshead revisited last night ... i havent ever seen the original so i dont know how they compare.  i enjoyed it but i wouldnt rave about it!  there was something really that made it really hard to empathise with the charachters.... cant quite put my finger on it.  good 1930's costumes though!


----------



## pem

Hi there!

Massive new year hugs to you all and loads of   to you Alison, how horribly scary the past few weeks have been for you...

Edie has had terrible D and V over xmas, in hossie for a night, bloomin evil bug, we try so hard to get weight on her and then this happens, she is well now though finally after 3 weeks of diarrhea. She is progressing fab, sitting up, getting about and vocalising loudly...love her soooooo much.

Loads of love to all of you, what a mixed bunch we are I am 'booked in' for another go in May this year, IVF SET this time, just losing weight and getting as healthy as possible right now!

emma x


----------



## leoaimee

oh Pem - sounds horrid you had to go to hospital.  maggie was saying that her LO had something similar too.  

great news about impending IVF ... will be around the time our LO arrives in the world!


----------



## kelz2009

hello everyone I am a new member today, how is every1, hope everyone is ok kelz x


----------



## leoaimee

hi kelz!   

welcome to FF!

so whats your story?     do you have children? starting tx?, preggie?  tell us about yourself!

and if there are any questions sure someone will be able to help.

looking forward to getting to know you.

aimeex


----------



## Frinn

Hey everyone,

I introduced myself a few weeks ago, but haven't posted since because I found myself getting obsessed with getting pregnant but wasn't able to speed up the process at all... so I made myself think about other things for a while! I figure there's going to be plenty of time for obsession soon enough! Just wanted to post to say that we are about to start two weeks of drugs (or will as soon as my period turns up - it's due any day now) and then assuming that all goes well, I'll be... you know.... basted! (that's not a nice word, but inseminated is even worse!). So we shoudl be on our two week wait in a couple of weeks... eeek!! I'm so excited but so scared too! I'm actually really scared at the prospect of injecting myself for two weeks.... what's other people's experience of this? Is it awful?!

Hope you're all well, and Aimee it's great to hear your pregnancy is going well! So exciting for you both!

Kat xx


----------



## Dominique123456

Hi Frinn 

Wow... it's such an exciting time for you and I wish you the best of luck.

In terms of injections - i found the first few a bit odd to do as I'd never injected myself before but it didn't hurt much and once you get the knack it's easy. I felt very proud of myself! I also used something frozen from the freezer to numb the area first and that worked brilliantly as I didn't feel a thing!

Do keep us in the loop! Your wedding photo is beautiful by the way


----------



## leoaimee

hay Kat

lovely to hear from you again!!  oooh so exciting about starting tx we will do magic baby bump rubs and send + vibes.  

sorry no advice for injecting. 

we need an AF dance .... to get it coming along ...


----------



## Frinn

Hey Aimee!

Thanks for the magic baby bumb rubs and vibes! It has just occurred to me (and given me a slight panic attack!!!) that this time next month (assuming all goes to plan with the tx) I will be praying for my AF *not* to come!!! Scary that this might be the last time for a while that I actually do want it to arrive!!

OMG I want a baby so much, it's quite scary how intense that feeling is when you actually get to the point when you start trying! Deep breaths!! 

How are you doing? How many weeks are you now? 20 something? Wow, you muct be SO excited!!! 

Kat xx


----------



## Alison0702

Kelz Welcome to the thread. Where abouts are you with treatment? Looking forward to reading your story. 

Kat How exciting    Are you having ovulation induction? When I had IVF I hated the injections. DP always did it as I was too nervous. I like the idea of freezing the area first, wish I had known that then  
Good luck! 

Gina Loving the pic of Rae and Ember...gorgeous! x

Aimee How are ya? I was watching Gibraltar on the tele yesterday and it looks lovely. Those barbary monkeys are a bit vicious though 

Hope everyone else is good!

Have you seen my ticker....how exciting! Cant believe I am over 26 weeks     Stay in there little man, dont want you popping out for at least another 10 weeks!


----------



## leoaimee

why was gibraltar on the telly? the barbary apes are VISCIOUS!  im scared of them ... but luckily they dont hang around the town.

26 weeks alison!!  stay in there little bubs!  

kat - yeah 22 weeks - a month behind alison!! its all going really well but im feeling everso enormous today.

ax


----------



## Frinn

Alison - not really sure whether I'm having ovulation induction or not! That sounds mad doesn't it? I do know that they are going to give me drugs to try and increase the number of eggs I produce - then I guess they induce ovulation?! I'm sure I'll be told exactly what it is they're putting me on when I go next (whenever AF turns up!). When you say freezing the area - what would you freeze it with? I like that idea - alot! 

Aimee - 22 weeks! Wow, that's exciting! A friend of mine at work had a 'going off on maternity leave' do at work on Friday, leaving work just two weeks before her due date. We waved at her as we left at 5pm and she was still at her desk trying to wrap up all her work before she left for her year's maternity leave. At 10.40pm that same night we got a text from her saying that her water's had broken and she had it at 5am on Saturday morning! How mad is that? Working up until 4/5 hours before you go into labour! Dedication or what?! At what stage did you start putting on weight with your pregnancy?

Kat xx


----------



## rosypie

yeah, the injections are ok once you get used to it. it got so i could barely feel the needle, they're really very thin. and short so you're not sticking them in very far which helps.

good luck!


----------



## Frinn

Thanks Rosypie, that's good to hear. I don't have a massive problem with needles, but it's quite different having to do it to yourself isn't it? Might have to be a job for my darling wife- though I wonder if that would be worse?! Thanks for you reassurance!


----------



## leoaimee

kat - i put weight on before i was pregnant and then immeditately that i was pregnant!  i gained a stone in the first 12 weeks (which is in fact two months after finding out your pregnant!)  but it slowed down once i stopped eating like a starving woman at about 13/14 weeks.  and since then i have put on 1/2 a stone more.  

i can NOT wait to get on M leave!  things can be a tad tricky for me at work.  i think im gonna go about 6 weeks before my due date.  which would be 34 weeks which is in 12 weeks!  oooh eeey!  

ax


----------



## Frinn

Hi Aimee,

Did you gain a stone in the first 12 weeks simply because you were starving all the time? It's one of those things that you just don't know until you're there doing it, isn't it? Everyone says you are so exhausted in the first 12 weeks as well- it must be really hard to keep up with work and everything when you are tired and hungry all the time!

Oooo 12 weeks, that's exciting! How long do you think you'll take off? Are your maternity rights similar in Gibralta as in the UK? Can I ask... in what way are things tricky for you at work? Just generally being pregnant?

K xx


----------



## Dominique123456

Aimmee me too, I put on a stone so far and I feel massive like none of my trousers fit on my legs not just my tummy   Glad to hear that I'll only out on half a stone more as I couldn't cope with a stone EVERY 3 months!

Frin - I let DW do the injection once and she did it really well but I still found it easier to do it for myself!


----------



## Frinn

Dominique123456 said:


> Hi Frinn
> 
> Wow... it's such an exciting time for you and I wish you the best of luck.
> 
> In terms of injections - i found the first few a bit odd to do as I'd never injected myself before but it didn't hurt much and once you get the knack it's easy. I felt very proud of myself! I also used something frozen from the freezer to numb the area first and that worked brilliantly as I didn't feel a thing!
> 
> Do keep us in the loop! Your wedding photo is beautiful by the way


Dominique, I'm so sorry! You were the first person to reply to my message and somehow I completely missed yours and so didn't reply! I'm sorry, that was so rude of me!  Thank you for the suggestion of freezing the area, that's a really good idea and one I'll definately pinch! And also thank you for telling me about your experience of injecting yourself - that doesn't sound too bad I guess! I think I'll feel proud of myself too when I manage to do it!

And thank you for saying our wedding photo is beautiful  I'm the one in the dress and my wife Lucy is in the suit.

K xxxx


----------



## leoaimee

i was eating almost constantly in the first 12 weeks, i would have breakfast when i got up at 7 ish, then second breakfast at 8.45 just before work, then i would eat maybe one or two snacks before lunch.  normally in the afternoons i was ok.  and then for supper i would only want high calorie snack type foods.  so it was no wonder i put on weight.  it was that kind of pmt hunger that just went on and on and on.  and food just tasted AMAZING!!!!!  i cant tell you how yummy.  i wanted to eat salty yummy things like bacon.  hmmmm my ** status were continually food related.  everyone was wondering what the hell was going on.  it was funny!

it helped me not feel sick all that eating.  it was the only thing that took the nausea away.

i will get statutory mat pay which in gib is 18 weeks of £80 and a one off payment of £400 on the condition that the company i work for will re employ me.  so its much less than the uk, and the uk is pretty rubbish!

i have made a rough ish commitment to my boss to come back part time ish after about 6 months, but im thinking maybe one morning a week.  to be honest ideally i would like to never come back full time.  so im hoping to get my maternity leave person to be able to stay on as me full time, and hope that there might be reason for me to come back just part time ie mornings or something after a year.  and the bit between 6 months and a year just to kind of work something out ad hoc.  

my boss is extremely unreliable and so goodness knows what state the company will be in in the next 6 months let alone 12.  we are about to finish a bit contract.  whether he will keep it together to grow the business i dont know.  he has plans to expand to have a car accesory and tuning shop which is under way but we will have to see what happens when funds dry up from the main source of income from the main business.

my boss has kind of been having a 'break down' of sorts.  and since i have worked here, the last 11 months i have rarely seen him.  he comes to work once a month maybe.  and i might speak to him once a week if im lucky.  

he is incredible volatile emotionally.  he alienates people and has massive fallings out with them.  

there is a good person in there but he covers it up most of the time with extremely bad behaviour, abusive aggresive verging on the violent.

it has been a blessing really that he has been absent in many ways, but it would be better if he sorted himself out and got on with his life.

having said all that he has been really supportive of me ttc and also of my pregnancy and wanting me to come back to the company.


----------



## leoaimee

hay dom!

i put weight on everywhere to begin with ... and now its just my tummy.  i went up a dress size, so was wearing normal clothes but one size bigger.  but now i have to wear m clothes cos bigger sized clothes dont fit theyre too big.  its funny.
axxx


----------



## rosypie

omg, i was starving when pregnant. people in my office started to come see what i had for lunch. i used to get footlong sandwiches from subway, dinner salads (like feeds 2-4) from M&S. i was mad for eggs and drank loads and loads of milk. all good for you i guess but still. i never experienced hunger like it  

injections: my problem was not getting the needle in, it was pushing the plunger. eve did it for me the start off with but after a week i was doing it all myself. i tell you, the faff was in preparing the stuff. one of them involved breaking glass cap off a water vial then sucking it up, then squirting it into a vial of powder, then shaking and sucking it back up, then squirting it into another vial of powder and so on for 4 goes. what a palaver.


----------



## leoaimee

rosypie - thats so funny i can just imagine people gathering around you to see what youre gonna put away this lunch time.   

i was really keen on eggs too in the first tri.

i totally agree you cant imagine just how hungry you could feel for so long!

gosh i didnt realise the complications of mixing all the drugs together!


----------



## rosypie

well, it was the same drug but it came in vials of 50 (or 100 - can't remember and can't remember the drug). so, if your scrip said 200 you had to use 4 of the buggers. and, at (if memory serves) £15 a pop, it all gets pretty expensive...


----------



## rosypie

my colleagues reckoned subway experienced significantly higher profits for the periods coinciding with my second and third trimester


----------



## kelz2009

Hi every1 heres my story so far, I am 23 yrs old and my partner shes 36 we have been 2getha for 6 1/2 years. we are having iui-d at lwc swansea, we r in early stages of treatment I have had my consultation and my pelvic scan everything is fine. we r waiting till end of jan 2 have hycosy then hopefully all systems go lol x


----------



## leoaimee

oh klez - what a bambino you were when you met your dp!  
congrats on starting treatment.  all very exciting!!  wish you every sucess with your iui!   
i skipped the hycose i thought it was way expensive!  i thought there is no reason why my tubes might be blocked. although after second bfn i did think about having one.

rosypie   

i have just stuffed myself when i wasnt that hungry!  was delicious though.

ax


----------



## Dominique123456

aimme - I was the same - just eat, eat, eat. All i cared about was what was I having for my next snack or meal! I really wanted salty things too and drank lots of milk. I still eat alot, but like you, i don't have to get up 6am to eat!

Frin & kelz2009 - i've blown you some bubbles to get you started. You both need to sort out your signatures - go to 'profile', then on left side click 'forum profile information' then fill in signature box. If you want to get tickers (countdown clocks) then click on mine or anyones ticker and it will take you to a website where you can create your own. You can make them for all sorts - countdown to appointments etc. I love tickers!

Kelz - how exciting to be getting on the road  Are you doing IUI or IVF?

SOrry Aimme - forgot to say your boss sounds like he create an extremely stressful environment to work in - I hate being around moody people it really sets me on edge


----------



## kelz2009

we r having iui with unknown donor hopefullf startin very soon have u got 2 have hycosy?I was under impression u had 2, it is expensive


----------



## Alison0702

Kelz I didnt have the hycose either. Some places do tests which they feel are not optional, others dont. It's amazing how different two clinics can be. Ask them if you need it, they might just be trying to get extra money out of you  

Dominique 17 weeks already! Are you feeling ok?

Aimee Your boss sounds like a right pain in the    You must have patience of a saint to put up with him    
I watch this really cra* programme called The coach trip ( it's part of my trying to make the days go as quick as possible routine ) and one of the stops was Gib. Was really sunny and lovely. 

Frinn When I had IUI I was only on Clomid as I didnt ovulate. Didnt work or me so I went onto IVF and hey presto  

Ros How are you all? Hvant seen you lurking on ******** for a bit! How are those lovely little boys of yours? I am starting to get the boys' room cleared out. We're moving Christopher into the original room where him and Alex were meant to be, then he will be joined by this little one. Very exciting. Just hope I manage to keep this one in for a while longer. Dont think we can make that camping trip. Bit far for us


----------



## Dominique123456

kelz2009 - no i didn't have hycosy -just an unltrasound to check tubes, ovaries and uterus were all in the right place. It showed PCOS but that was it. Bceause I was young (2 with no history of fertility issues (lol how would i know if i did?) good tests on my fsh levels etc they didn't do any more investigations than that. So defo check if it is 'essential' or optional if you have no medcial history that would point to an issue.


----------



## rosypie

kelz - we didn't have the hycosy either but, like alison said, you'd be amazed how clinics differ in how they operate. with LWC they said it would be necessary after 6 negatives. it might be worth asking if they really think it's necessary upfront though, you've got nothing to lose.

hi alison - yeah, you had a bit of a scare there didn't you. i have fingers crossed for an uneventful third trimester for you  . Bruno is 1 next week, not walking yet. he is so lazy compared to jude. it's not even like jude fetches him stuff. quite the opposite, he takes his toys away from him... you'd think he'd be motivated to get them back  . Jude is ok, at school 5 mornings now and going full-time in sep. we just found chicken pox on him this evening so that's a bit of a blow. good to get it out the way but it does mean quarantine for us, no going out for a while. will have to think of some good indoor activities. but, at least he'll be able to play with his friends again who are all in various stages of the pox... amazing how these things sweep through groups of kids... shame about the camping but yes, i can see it's blooming far for you guys! the boys love their room here, well jude does, bruno doesn't care. i can't wait until we can get rid of the cot and just have the bunk beds in there...

love to all x


----------



## leoaimee

alison - i would second rosypie and be   for uneventful third tri for you and your LO.  stay inside as long as possible!!  

Gib is mostly nice and sunny, and has some very interesting architecture, and a curious culture.  its actually i think the most visited place in europe for day trips so its not suprising your programme featured it!!     interesting gib fact of the day!

rosypie - ahh the boys room!  how cute!  how long before bruno is in a bed (sorry forgotten how old he is).  hope jude isnt too poorly with the pox!  i thought you would have people queueing to have their child infected to get it done and dusted?

dom - it is stressful with my boss.  the thing is for most of last year he was in such a bad way i didnt see him, and kind of plodded along trying to do as much as poss to keep the company running.  but as he seems to be making a small recovery he is a bit more involved, which actually seems to be worse, cos i have to contented with his vile behaviour. 

i have been getting the picture on the second tri thread that you have had a bad time at work too.  so hugs for that     hope it gets better.  as dw found a new job yet?


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi Ladies,

Re: Hycosy- One it hurts!!! They say slighty discomfort! Yeah right!   But they offer you pain relief before the procedure! Take it!!! and two LWC insisted I had mine after 3rd BFN from DIUI! Um . . . Strange how advice is always so different! 

Hi Aimeegaby  

CLP


----------



## Frinn

Morning all!

Rosypie - that's really funny that people were coming in to see what you ate next! I've always battled with my weight, so I'll either find it really difficult letting go and just eating what my body craves, or I'll go the other way and eat way too much straight away and gain two babies worth of weight... hmmm! As for the drugs that you had to mix up- blimey that sounds like a huge faff to do every day... I had no idea. I hope that they'll just give me one litle vial a day... don't think I can cope with all you had to do! And the price all adds up, doesn't it?

Kelz - my wife and I are having treatment at the LWC in Cardiff and it sounds like we're just a month or two ahead of you. They suggested we have a hycosy too and we did decide to get it done simply because I had a ruptured ovarian cyst when I was 21 and ended up in hospital with it. Our LWC consultant suggested that there was a possibility that that could have left scarring in my tubes and so we decided to have one done just to check. I figured that shooting very expensive sperm up there without knowing for definate that it was going to the right place wasn't worth the risk in our case!! As it turns out, my tubes are fine, so it was a bit of a waste of time and money- plus it was damn uncomfortable! Oooh it's so exciting isn't it? I'm just waiting for my AF and then we start our first round of tx.

Dominique - thanks for the bubbles! I don't know what they are yet, but I'm going to work that out in a second and also get a ticker!! Thank you!! Got to work out what I'm counting down to now! Still waiting for damn AF!

Aimee - your boss sounds very difficult. That must be really hard to deal with ordinarily, without being pregnant as well? I guess it might be a blessing that he's only in once a week really? And maternity pay in Gib sounds ridiculously low! Blimey, I thought it was crap in the UK!

Alison - lots of people seem to have that experience with IUI and end up moving onto IVF don't they? Good luck for your third trimester, I hope all goes well for you.

Well still waiting for AF to turn up   Hopefully it'll be today or tomorrow.... LWC in Cardiff aren't open over the weekend so I don't know what happens if I come on then... hope that doesn't happen


----------



## leoaimee

hi cutie!   

hi  frinn!


----------



## Frinn

Cutie - I completely agree, the hycosy was really painful. I don't know how much detail I can go into on here as it might not be 'the done thing' (!!) but let me put it this way, I don't think it helped that my wife is female and so therefore I don't.... ummmm.... do quite the same thing as someone who's partner is male might do.... I think that made it alot more painful. It was bareable and I'm glad that I know that everything is functioning properly, but if I had no reason to doubt that in the first place I don't think we would have bothered with it.

Hi Aimee!


----------



## rosypie

ooh hycosys sound horrible. so glad i managed to avoid...

jude went in a bed at 18mths coz he started to climb out of his cot. bruno is 1 next week. it's more to do with jude being old enough to go into the top bunk though, they're supposed to be 6 so i guess we have a couple more yrs to wait. yeah, i would ordinarily be pleased about getting the pox out the way but we have SIL's wedding on 31 Jan and the boys are both page boys. jude will be fine, out of the contagious stage by then but we worry for bruno. my friend's son got the pox then on the last day of quarantine his brother came out with the spots. if that happens for us, bruno is going to be contagious on the big day and i'm going to be in a hotel room with a big box of toys...    here's hoping he either comes out with the spots pretty soon or not at all


----------



## leoaimee

Frinn - im CONFUSED!!  what did they do to you?  pls be explicit!  im sure no one minds!

rosypie - i suppose you dont want any elderlies getting chicken pox at the wedding do you??  thats very bad isnt it?

oh yes i see jude has to be big enough for the high bunk.  when my squister and i had bunk beds she went on the top bunk even tho she is the littlie cos she was more advernturous.  cant remember what age we had them around 6 ish i gues.  you have to be fairly co-ordinated and agile to climb up the ladder and stay put all night.

  for the pox!


----------



## Frinn

Aimee - lol, that made me laugh!! Well... ummm.... it started off much like a smear, but in my experience, MUCH more painful! I don't know if they.... ummmm [shy!]... opened me up much further, but it took them alot longer to find my cervix than a regular smear anyway. They then get you to cough so that they find the dimple in the middle of your cervix, thread a catheter through, inflate a balloon on the inside of you to keep the catheter in place and then inject some fluid up inside you. None of that sounds like it should be that bad, and in comparrison to something like egg collection for IVF which sounds awful, I'm sure it wasn't that bad.... but it was much more painful than I had expected. I felt so bruised and battered for a few days afterwards and I certainly wouldn't want to repeat the experience again. Having said all of that.... it really isn't THAT bad! It is bearable with some ibuprofen and a DP's hand to squeeze throughout the procedure!

Rosypie - that must be pain, getting one through chickenpox for the other one to get it just as the other one gets better. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that it doesn't happen!!


----------



## Dominique123456

Frinn - that sounds way worse than egg collection, at least for egg collection they sedate you so you can't feel a thing!


----------



## Frinn

Oh really? I feel extra brave now!


----------



## rosypie

exactly @dom. and often you can't even remember... i have to say too, a needle through the wall of the vagina for EC seems a lot more preferable to cervix fiddling, and balloons and liquid in your uterus... oooh i feel all burny inside just at the thought of it - ouch!

@frinn, you should. i've heard lots of people say it's painful. i reckon you're right on advising the pain relief!


----------



## Dominique123456

btw I although I inteded to give you bubbles yesterday I forgot till you just reminded me. Bubbles are just like little tokens of affection from people, they don't get you anything but hopefully make you feel welcome


----------



## Frinn

Rosypie - exactly! Burny inside is just the right description!! Ouuuuuch! 

Dom - thank you for the bubbles! I do feel welcome thank you!! Feel like I've found a little sanctury where I can talk about getting pregnant without people asking me how on earth I'll do that!


----------



## Dominique123456

Frinn - wait till you get pregnant... someone who knows i'm gay at work asked me if it was an 'accident'


----------



## Frinn

Ha ha ha! Aren't people ignorant? Luckily I do work in a very liberal place (mostly) but I think it'll take a long time before people just 'get it'. Crazy! An accident?? What kind of accident did he have in mind I wonder?!


----------



## rosypie

Frinn said:


> What kind of accident did he have in mind I wonder?!


a nasty fall in a naked mixed sauna? careless sunbathing on a nudist beach? i can't imagine...


----------



## Frinn

Exactly the sort of thing I was thinking!!!!


----------



## leoaimee

girls!!      

a girl who is quite young asked gaby if we had planned to have the baby!  but worse was one of gabys mums friends who assumed i must have been unfaithful to gaby!

frinn the hycose does sound yuky!  the baloon part especially.

i just bumped into someone i met last summer with her four month old baby.  bless!  she is loving being a mummy.  was nice to chat to her.


----------



## rosypie

i feel so broody at the moment. every time i put J and B in the car there's an empty space on the back seat that screams to be filled with another cutie... three in a row, like those three monkeys... apparently, once you've had 2 of the same sex, there's a 70% chance the 3rd will be the same again. 3 boys, however would i cope? 

and you ladies with your ttc and pregnancy talk aren't helping


----------



## Dominique123456

lol - Rosie. We're only planning one - but already I made DW promise not to throw any of the baby clothes away. So that when our baby leaves home I can get them out and have a good cry over them! But also because you never know, it would be lovely to have more than one but we would probably adopt instead


----------



## leoaimee

rosypie - id LOVE three!!  gabs says two only.  but i think three is a good number!


----------



## Frinn

Dominique I've just read your whole FF diary! It's taken me the best part of an hour but I enjoyed every moment of it!! Half the time I was sitting here laughing out loud (anyone standing outside of my office door would've know I wasn't working!!) another quarter saying 'ahhhh' everytime you described how lovely your wife is, and another quarter wanting to cry when you were going through tough times! I feel like I've just read a really good, fulfilling book! The bit that cracked me up the most though was "Also from my dad - "Don't use an unknown donor, use my friend James, he's nice and come to think of it, he did tell me he fancied you" (ergh!!!)" and also when you said that your dog couldn't get out of the water and that you stood there laughing at him... then clarified that he had found something to stand on, he wasn't drowning whilst you laughed at him! Ahhh, think I need a nice cup of tea after all that!!

Thank you for keeping me entertained, you and your wife are going to make such wonderful parents, it's so obvious xxx


----------



## leoaimee

oooh im gonna read it now!


----------



## Dominique123456

Aw, thanks so much for saying that Frin - you just made me laugh at those memories lol  

I keep meaning to update it by going back through all my posts for the last few months as aide memoirs - but have you seen how much I post every day!!! Still it would be fun to do one day when the boss isn't in, lol


----------



## Frinn

When I got to the end of the first page I didn't realise there was a second page and I felt really dissapointed that I'd reached the end - I was so chuffed when I realised there was a whole other page! It'd be great to read about your thoughts and feelings since your last entry - definately a task for when the boss is out!

How's your pregnancy been since all that happened in the early stages? Has it all been okay since? You must both be so excited!


----------



## leoaimee

dom you do write really well!  10/10 for you chickee!

im having a dream pregnancy thanks frinn (touch wood) no sickness, and have felt really great since second tri.  first tri was a bit snappy, tired all the time and ate alot.  i love it!

im oscilate between just loving being pregnant, and thinking hurray up i want to see the baby!


----------



## Dominique123456

I feel the same as Aimee - all the madness of my first 8 weeks has really taught me to appreciate what I have even more. I can't believe I'm nearly 18 weeks (but baby just started to kick this week! Which is really exciting and is keeping me entertained, it's very light tapping feeling not really obvious but definitely getting a little tiny bit stronger every day


----------



## leoaimee

ahh dom thats so cute.  i felt little pops for the last two weeks too.  its nice but i dont really connect it to the baby all the time in a weird way.  i dont know how to explain that better.

ax


----------



## Frinn

Oh it's all so exciting!!!! I'm swaying between being so happy for you both and feeling sick with jealousy! (not in a bad way though you understand!) You've both been through the hardship of all the treatment and the long waits and the having to be patient and the dissapointment and the major highs.... I just wish we could hurry up and start the process that's all. I don't think I've seen anyone at all on FF that got pregnant the first IUI try, so I have to remain realistic that this almost certainly won't be it... that I won't be pregnant in a month's time  But it's hard to think like that, because like I think you said in your diary Dom, the first go isn't a practice go! Noone would go through all of it expecting it just to be a practice! I guess everyone secretly (or not so secretly) hopes that they will get pregnant on the first try?

I just wish my damn AF would turn up so that we can actually go to the clinic and start the drugs. I'm feeling quite anxious about trying to get the time off of work at such short notice though, and not just once, but something like three times in the second week of taking the drugs... my bosses do a job share and they are quite literally the two most indescreet women I've *ever* met and I *really* don't want to tell them that we're trying because the whole department will know before the day is out. I asked to take an hour's flexi yesterday afternoon and although I was told yes, it was ummmed and ahhhed over for a bit before they would let me... I work in an office on my own and my work load doesn't affect anyone else, but at the same time they expect me to be able to help out in the main office if they're ever short-staffed... which is fine, except they *never* do ask me! So I hand around 'just in case' but I'm never called upon... annoying.

Oh well, I guess it'll all work out in the end? Think I might actually have to pull a sickie for the first appointment though because whenever AF turns up it's going to be a case of 'I need tomorrow off' (we live in Bath by the way but have to travel all the way to Cardiff for the clinic) and someone is on leave in the main office the end of this week and all of next so I doubt very much they would say I could have the day off at such short notice, and once you've asked and been told no, unless you're prepared to tell them why you need it off, there's not much choice is there? I just don't want to risk that 

Sorry, all my worries just came splurging out here!


----------



## leoaimee

frinn - you sound exactly like i did ttc - everything goes round and round in your head.  you want to know when your period is gonna be!  you wondering how youre gonna organise something when you cant know when its gonna take place.  there are so many new firsts to get your head round.  thats why i think people dont get preg the first time its all too much and there are no short cuts.  i felt like i learned soo much between my first consultation and the first iui and bfn its un true.  and that was december to march.  and also had a missed month in feb when i didnt detect ovulation which was a real bummer, but i was a bag of neves honest to god!!


----------



## Dominique123456

Frinn - well I was jealous too when I first came here and there were pg ladies, but it gave me hope too as I was starting to think the whole feritlity clinic was a great big scam! 

Think of a really good white lie - like - your having an extension put in, or cousin is ill and you need to babysit her daughter at short notice (erm.. i'm not good with these things!) but something that you can use a few times and get in your head straight now so that it's sorted. I found the not knowing when I'd be off work thing really infuriating! 

There's a 10% chance it will work with totally natural IUI (you're having some drugs so that should up your chances) but the chance is the same each time you try so no reason why it can't work first time! IVF worked first time for me when it doesn't for a lot of people. The problem is that all statistics are just statistics - they don't tell yuo anything because you don't know in advance which percentage you're going to fall into. It might sound made but try and enjoy all the anticpation and excitement of each appointment - it's ALL part of your journey to success. We spent ages getting our lives in order before we even started trying - so I was so pleased just be actually doing something useful towards our baby goal 

Must go... hugs


----------



## leoaimee

totally agree with everything you said dom!!  its a wonderful thing!  and youre gonna get there frinn!


----------



## Frinn

Oh good, I'm glad I'm not the only one! Sometimes I feel like I could lose it a bit!   You summed it up completely Aimee - you're wondering how you're gonna organise something when you can't know when it's gonna take place - exactly!! It's all a bit crazy in my head right now... I'm excited but I just don't know how people manage to organise it all on top of all of the emotions as well! And yes, it's such a steep learning curve isn't it?! There's still so much I don't know and I think the clinic think I'm mad asking what the next step is all the time! 

Right I'm off home now to make a lovely soothing dinner and try and relax- hopefully that'll help the AF make an appearence! Unless I log on tonight at home (which I don't very often cos our laptop's so slow I have frequent, scary urges to throw it through windows!) I shall see you all tomorrow!

K xxx


----------



## Frinn

Thank you Dom! I hadn't thought of it like that... that the statistics are the same for each time you try, so there's just as much chance each time you try. I guess some people do get pregnant on their first IUI!

Also thanks for the tip about getting a little white lie ready... unfortuanately I've been here 3 years and so they know me pretty well, so it'd have to be convincing. My mum really is very unwell at the moment and I have considered saying that I need to go to the hospital with her (which I might well have to do at some point) but there's part of me that's scared if I use that excuse it'll jinx her somehow   I don't know, I'll have to think about it. Oh, plus my wife works on the same campus and her job is to train people so all my colleagues contact her all the time, so they would quickly suss out that we were both off together.... hmmmm.... I'm going home! Too much to think about and I'm just getting myself in a tiss for nothing... it'll all work out in the end... it always does!

Thanks for all your support, you're all fab xxxx


----------



## Alison0702

Dom I totally disagree with you about not being able to feel anything thru egg collection. I felt every bloomin thing, then to top it all off, they could see lots of eggs on the left ovary but couldnt get to it so had to pierce thru some part of me which was so painful. Came out of it, threw up, couldn't walk for almost 4 days cos of the pain. Glad you had a good experience though  

Frinn It's a nightmare with work with al the appointments etc. My boss knew what was going on so it made it a bit easier, and I knew his wife was going through the same so knew he wouldnt make a big deal of me leaving work early  
I found treatment took over my life, counting days all of the time was draining. Some people take time out after while but I always thought "what if this was my month" so didnt stop for 2 years then went for IVF. I had promised myself that if IVF hadnt worked I would stop for 6 months and go to Australia, but luckily it worked first time  

Ros I too hope the 3rd tri is uneventful. I Have a scan of cervix Monday so fingers crossed its still an ok length. They said its a 75% chance of getting to 32 weeks so all I can do is wait. Hope Bruno doesnt get the pox. Do you ever hear from Tamsin> She hasnt been on here for months and wondered what was happening with her 2nd attempt at IVF

Aimee Glad your feeling movements now. Magical!


----------



## Alison0702

p.s. do we have a board moderator on here now?


----------



## Damelottie

You've got me Alison  . Sorry


----------



## kelz2009

Hi evry1 im kelz dp. quite nervous 4 her. its gr8 to read all bout ur xperiences. 2 kno wots 2 come. kelz is nervous bout hycosy. in 2minds whether 2 go for it. as she has had no problems. how long duz the treatment take. i cant wait 2 b a parent


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Kelz DP 

I know some people do find the hycost quite painful but equally many find it a breeze . One of the single girls had one done today and it was fine. When I had mine I had some minimal cramping but nothing that would make me nervous again if I had to have another. I didn't exactly enjoy it but I didn't need any pain relief before or after and drove myself home. I do wonder whether some of these experiences are down to how good the people are who do them  . Mine probably took about 10 mins.

I also didn't have any known problems so wondered whether to pay and have it done. I decided in the end tho, that if there _was_ any problems I was going to be wasting a lot of money on DIUI's. I know some people decide to have one if they have a few unsucessful treatments but don't have it done straight away.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## leoaimee

alison - oooh that sounds like such a horrid EC i cant believe it!!

ooh you guys i heard such a horrid birth story today ... i wont go into all of it, but the episode that really shocked me was after two days of labour with no pain killers (no gas and air in spain, and she is allergic to pethadine - which they gave her by mistake and made her vommit and an epidural that didnt work) so beefy guy came to 'help' her get the baby out, by jumping onto her abdoman with all his force with his elbows!!!!!     he tried it a second time and she thumped him! they also were considering giving her a c section with no epidural .... please tell me this doesnt happen in england!! if it doesnt happen in england it shouldnt happen in gib!

kelz's DP - HI there honey!! nice to see you posting! i didnt have a hycose (think i mentioned it earlier) but considered having one after second bfn ... its up to you guys chick. hard to know whats for the best sometimes.



LadyLottie said:


> You've got me Alison . Sorry


ahhh bless you ladylottie


----------



## Alison0702

*OMG*

                

Emma I have just noticed you've only gone and got yourself pregnant!!!
I am soooooooooooooooooo happy for you. Bet you are over the moon petal. Awwww thats made my night!


----------



## Damelottie

Ahhhhhhh - thanks Alison   

I still don't actually believe it  

I've been in hospital for dehydration
Had 5 weeks off work with constant vomiting
Got 2 scan pictures and.............

I STILL don't believe it   

I'm really hoping it sinks in before the birth or it'll be a huge shock   

I've decided to find out the sex and have already picked the names so hopefully that'll feel more real   

I follow your posts xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Frinn

Morning all!

Well my AF has finally arrived!!!!! YEY!!!!! Now I can phone the clinic and hopefully they'll have some appointments left for tomorrow  

Aimee I can't believe that birth story! That sounds really dangerous and like torture!! That poor woman! 

Kelz DP - my hycosy, although not something that I would choose to do again, wasn't that bad and it only took about 10 minutes, so don't let that put you off... but the cost is certainly something to consider, particularly as it's just a long line of costs. We decided to have it done partly because my GP agreed to let me have all of the blood tests done on the NHS so that saved us quite alot of money - so that might be something you could look into too?

Alison, that EC sounds horrendous, you poor thing. Suddenly the hyscosy really doesn't sound AT ALL bad! 

Ladylottie - Congratulations on your pregnancy!!!!!

K xxx


----------



## TwoBumps

[fly] Hello! [/fly]
Apologies for barging in like this, may we join you? I think we've chatted to a few of you already on various other threads so hi again to you, lol!
We're currently on our 3rd IVF, hopefully having e/c on Monday but will get that confirmed at our scan tomorrow.
I was just reading your posts about hycosy's. I can't say I exactly enjoyed mine either (at the time I thought it was awful) but I think if I was advised to have another I'd still do it. We asked our GP if he'd refer us via NHS & he was happy to. We had it done the following month so didn't even have to wait _OR _ pay. Just thought I'd mention it as every penny helps hey?
Lottie


----------



## leoaimee

hi lottie    

oooh good luck with EC on monday!  hope it goes really well.  how has the stimming been?  are you v bloated and uncomfy?


----------



## TwoBumps

Hiya!
Thanks for the good wishes!
Stims have gone ok really. Last cycle I developed OHSS so I know I'm over-anxious about it happening again. I finished work this week, we're hoping that pottering at home will help me to calm down. (Yeah, right!) I'm not too bloated, but every time I cough or laugh I can feel my ovaries jump inside me so they're obviously doing their thing  
At our scan on Tues I had 15 follies on my right & 8 on my left, so there's a slight risk of OHSS but not as bad as last time (I had 32 then!). The clinic have said they'll give me a drip at e/c to try to avoid it too.

I remember replying to one of your very first posts months & months ago... just look how things have changed for you since then!! You must be sooo excited! When are you due?


----------



## leoaimee

ahh yes, i think i started posting in maybe june july time, and had my BFP cycle end of august!!  so woopie!  it IS amazing how much everything has changed since then for me.  i feel like one lucky bannana!  its funny cos getting the bfp is amazing!  and all the hard troubles just melt away.  

really glad theyre keeping you well monitored for OHSS.  that is just horrible.
have they told you to eat lots of protein and drink more water?

really really really hope its the BFP cycle for you guys this time.


----------



## TwoBumps

Ha ha, you _are_ one lucky banana!!  
Yep, I've currently got a pan of high protein mixed organic beans simmering on the stove (blurgh, not my idea of nice food). You've just reminded me to get another drink tho, lol. My DP phones me from work about 5 times a day to remind me too, I'm not a naturally thirsty person so it doesn't automatically spring to mind. 
We're really hopeful for this cycle too, we're throwing everything at it (acupuncture, relaxation CD, Clexane, steroids & all the usual stuff too) so we know we cant do any more now.
I'll let you know the news from tomorrows scan.
Take care, Lottie


----------



## leoaimee

great the full artilary for this cycle thats what i like to hear!



i did acu and relaxation cds too for my last cycle.
i love beans!  i would probably love your lunch.  what are you flavouring them with?

hope scan goes well and brings good news.

ax


----------



## PootleFlump

Hello all  

Just dropping in to say hi.  This is such a fantastic and supportive place - wish I'd found it during our ttc.  Have been reading and enjoying all your posts over the last few days, so thought I should stop lurking and say hi if that's ok, and start to contribute where I can.  I'm currently lucky enough to be on maternity leave with No.2.

Wishing all of you lovely ladies good things for your ttc and pregnancy journeys.

Nicky xx


----------



## leoaimee

hay nicky! 

nice to meet you.    

how old is your first child now?  when are you due with your second?  do you know flavour?  

how are you feeling about impending labour etc?

axxxx


----------



## TerriWW

HI everyone

Nice to see this thread all active again! Lots of new people too - hello to you all.

I've been reading a bit but not really posting but I was after some opinions on something...

Nicky I see that after trying IUI and IVF for DS, you were finally successful with IUI. That interests me as me and my partner have hypothetically been asking whether we would ever try for a 3rd...what does anyone think...

I gave birth to our son in june 05(pregnant on the 8th IUI). We then spent 3 years trying for my DP to get pregnant (6 iuis 2 IVFs and 1 FET). It turns out she cant carry. So we went for me carrying her embryo and I'm now 24 weeks pregnant with her baby (obviously our baby but genetically hers). This baby also has a different donor to our son as there was no sibling sperm. I think at this point we might just thank our lucky stars and stick at 2 but hypothetically(!!) I keep thinking if we had a third with my egg and the donor sperm from this baby's donor (we have spare), then the third baby would be half sibling (genetically) to both our children and how lovely that would be.

I'll be 39.5 when I give birth this time and no way would I try for another until this one was 1year min so at the very best I'd be getting close to 41 before trying and also I wouldn't try IVF only IUI. So I'm thinking realistically this is a bit of a dream anyway and would never realistically work ... what do people think? The chances of a 41 year old getting pregnant with IUI are pretty slim aren't they? And maybe with 2 kids at 40 I should be crazy to even contemplate a 3rd??  

Anyone got any opinions/info?

Hope everyone is keeping well

Terri


----------



## leoaimee

so terri 

it took 8 IUIs for DS1 and 1 IVF for this bfp?

i dont really see why you shouldnt try for no 3 .. i dont think its a crazy idea at all.  although fet goes down after 35 lots of women get preg in their 40's.

its a cute idea to kind to link the whole circle isnt it?

and if you think three children is what you want i think its great and lovely.

there is lots of time to think about it any way.  



axx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi Terri,

Firstly congrats! and secondly was wondering why you would be going back to IUI for baby no 3? 

Seems that IVF worked so much more quickly for you! 1 attempt versa 8 seems so much more logical to me! Not to mention more cost affective in the long run! And maybe you'd get some frosties for no 4, lol!

We are already planning baby 3 which DP will carry!! and maybe even baby 4 if frosties survive (we have 15)!

CLP


----------



## PootleFlump

Hey there.

Aimee - 2nd child is actually already here. He was born on 5th November and is just 11 weeks old - so I am the other side of labour, to my great relief.  But it was OK as these things go ... a good 4 hours shorter than the first, and lucky he didn't arrive on the way to the hospital; we got to hospital at 8p.m. and he arrived at 8.16p.m..  How you feeling about the birth? Our daughter, by the way, was 6 earlier this month.  A much bigger age gap between them than we had planned, but ttc for No. 2 was not straightforward. 

Terri - We were advised to return to IUI eventually when ttc our second.  Along the way raised FSH levels were detected for me, and I wasn't responding to the stim drugs sufficiently to proceed with IVF (no eggs at EC on first IVF) so IUI became the better option again.  

Not sure I can comment on your plans for number 3 - beyond huge admiration for anyone who does it .... currently knackered with our second!!!  

Nicky


----------



## leoaimee

hi cutie! lovin your new pic!!

pootleflump - ahhh right!  got confused by your profile info .. easily done.  well congratulations chickpea!  a brand new son and a lovely daughter!   

im feeling ok about the birth ... somtimes confident sometimes a bit nervous.  dp and i are going on a hypno therapy relaxation course in a couple of weeks, hope im not pinning my hopes too much on it.  very excited about meeting our baby though!  

a young girl who works with gabs (she is 17) gave birth to a son yesterday, bless her.  i think its suddenly made it real for gaby.  she remembers the girl being born herself, as gaby is friends with her aunty!  funny our children will be the same age, and his granny and our LOs mummy are the same age!


----------



## Dominique123456

Welcome PootleFlump! Congratulations on your baby  So glad your birth story wasn't too scary, I'm avoiding all scary ones as I feel it's really important I keep my confidence and PMA up!

Terri - aw, sounds like you have the broody-bug again, lol  I thought that once you had been pregnant before that IUI was more likely to work than for a 1st timer, is that myth? If I had two bubbas I would definitly be concerned with the money side of things to be able to try very many times with IUI (IUI just gets more expensive every year!) BUT if I had the resources then it is a much more preferable option than IVF and I don't see why it wouldn't work - even if it took a few times.

On the other front about linking the children, I think it is a lovely idea. But to be devils advocate I would consider the following. 2 babies will have the same donor and one would have a 'different' donor - wouldn't that make the one that had a 'different' one either feel left out or extra special (who knows?). Also would you be giving mixed messages - on the one hand 'all that matters is who loves you' and on the second 'but we've tried to ensure you genetically match eachother'. If they all had different donors, that journey (if they want to take it at 1 will be a personal one. Whereas if two had the same donor - if one wanted to seek him out and the other didn't that might cause conflict too? At the moment they aren't blood related to eachother but if 2 of your 3 were related to you and 1 was related to your DP would that single out the one that wasn't related to you? It does get a bit complicated but I don't think it would be a bad decision whatsoever. I'm not saying you shouldn't go with the same donor, just to think about all the possible dynamics. No decision that anyone ever makes is risk-free as we have no idea what our children will be like when they grow up so you can't really go 'wrong'. Your kids are very lucky because they will have the values of family instilled from the get go and there will always be a sense of unity whatever the genetic make-ups and that's why the 'genetic' question is important but not the main factor (in my view anyway).

I have 3 siblings:

a brother - share same mum but different dad
a sister (a)- share same mum but different dad (to brother and myself)
another sister (b) - share same dad but different mum

It's too long to explain how we all came about but I grew up with my brother and reconnected with my sisters in the last couple of years. But I feel that I've got alot of experience about siblings with different 'genetic' backgrounds and also about the process of reconnecting with an unknown 'donor'.

I hope what I've said comes across as giving you food for thought and not prescriptive as to what I think you should do. I would probably ask the same question on the Donor Conception network website and see what donor-concieved kids/adults think? Have you seen the thread: 'telling the child about the donor' http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=29148.0

Or you could email olivia m - as she runs the donor conception network: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=3970

xxx Dom


----------



## TerriWW

Thanks everyone for your replies - all very interesting.

Dom I was particularly interested in some of your points. Made me think about it a bit differently and I like that. I had just thought about them being genetically related and not really via who. You're right one could feel left out abuot not being genetically mine or another could be feel left out because they have a different donor! You see we have 2 of my partners embryos on ice but I have said that I wouldn't want to use them as I wouldn't want to give one of our current children a whole sibling and leave the other without - hence my elaborate plan that if we used the donor of one and the mother to the other, everyone would be half related!

But in some ways, reading what you've said has made me think maybe the simplest way is to stop at 2. They are both unrelated genetically but will grow up together as siblings which will mean far more.

Any I'm thinking that once the baby comes I will be reminded of just what hard work that first year or so is and will be even more inclined to stick at 2! I think it's one where we'll perhaps only know whether to go for a third once number 2 is her. Thanks again for your thoughts.

Terri


----------



## PootleFlump

Aimee - My sister and hubby had their first hypno-birthing session last weekend (due date April11th) and were very, very positive about it   .  Think they feel it did a lot to demystify the birthing process, and they are now looking forward to the actual relaxation sessions.  Hope you find it useful!


----------



## leoaimee

terri 

i think its kinda nice having these little thoughts and day dreams and thinking of all the options.  but i guess what youre saying which i think is right is that if you want a third child that should be a decision in and of its own ... and THEN go about working out how to make one.  

i mean its silly to have a third child for any other reason.

when we have thought about sibs for our LO i have wondered about whether to use the same donor or not.  initially i thought we would so they would be full genetic sibs.  but then reading some info on donor conception network i realised that if child A wanted to know about donor at 18 and child B didnt they would have to negociate to see what to do.  i hadnt ever thought about that.  

all the children are going to be different and individuals.

i then went back to thinking that we shld use same donor for sib cos i know i can get pregnant with him.

but on the other hand having read about other clinics on FF i wonder if maybe we would go somewhere else for next tx and we would have to use diff donor in that scenario anyway.

so i concluded that whatever happened would be ok really.  whether the two children were from same 
donor or not.

ahhh Pootleflump - (my friends grandpa or great uncle invited the flumps btw) - really glad your sis and bil enjoyed the course.  the one im doing is a different brand ... but i hope just as good!!   i am using their relaxation CDs.  which is great.

my boss is being mental (from a distance thank gd) and has sacked someone this week, one of his fave hobbies having rows with employees and then sacking them, and is trying to get his wife to leave her job and work for him.

golly cant wait for the weekend.

we are having a dinner for some friends - actual lesbian friends !!  - we dont have many in gib/spain!  one of them who i dont really know v well, has just come out at 45 and has a nice dutch girlfriend.  but its kind of weird shes like i was at 23, all excited and nervous etc.  but its hard for her here cos her whole life so far has been on another track and now she feels liberated and everyone else is in shock.

gabs has got us mega organised and she laid table last night, and i cooked the soup (pea and horseradish) and baked the cheese cake and gabs marrinated the chicken ... so we are really far advanced!  and i am v proud of my cooking feel like a domestic goddess!  

axxx


----------



## rosypie

hi terri! my twopenneth: in my experience, and i'm sure evelet will agree, it matters less who the bio mum is when you're all brought up in the same experience, all being treated the same. i mean, the kids are going to know who they're bio linked to of course but i think it holds less significance when you're all there in the same house because there's no mystery. personally, if the same donor wasn't available for all my children i might be inclined, crazy as it sounds, to go for different donors for each. just so there were no invisible links between pairs of children. it's hard to imagine how i'd feel though because i'm not in that situation. when we were trying for no. 2 were desperately wanted it to work with the sibling sperm, not just because of the full sib thing but because a new donor would have meant an id release one (jude came before the law change, bruno came after) and i'm not sure how that would have sat with them both; one brother being able to trace the donor and other not.

i can't really comment on the IUI after IVF thing. i don't think it's that unheard of is it? a 41 yo succeeding with iui? was there a particular reason that it took 8 goes for you previously? if you've got the money to go a few rounds then i would say why not? iui definitely has much more of a 'leaving it to fate' flavour about it. i too am undecided about a 3rd. i'm broody as hell, sure. but the reality of a 3rd (not to mention the logistics and extra expense) is scary somewhat. if i was straight i'd definitely leave it to fate but, having to make an actual 'decision' about it just means we aren't making an actual 'decision' about it. if we can't justify it to ourselves then it will never happen. we have 2 boys already, we're not just talking about our money now, all these decisions affect them too. i just don't know what we'll end up doing... oh and my clinic don't advise i do iui anymore, they think it was a miracle i fell with jude doing natural and only 2 goes. i have raised fsh and a low ant-something or other follicular count.

good luck with the rest of your pregnancy and your decision making!


----------



## PootleFlump

Glad you are finding the relaxation cd's useful ... whatever works for you is good.  My own approach to birth was to ignore it was going to happen until I couldn't ignore it anymore (well into contractions) ... probably why we only just made it to the hospital for No.2!!  

Enjoy your dinner and have a good weekend.  We are having an old friend of mine up for the weekend (also 'special adult' - our version of godparent - to our daughter), and are looking forward to her meeting the baby (and having an extra pair of hands around to give us a break!!).  Have fun !!


----------



## TerriWW

Hi Aimee - yes absolutely agree that the decision would be that we wanted a 3rd child and then to decide how to go about it. We wouldn't be having a 3rd child to give the others a biological half sibling. BUT, I was thinking that if I thought a third child might in some way make one of the others feel left out then we might not have a 3rd for that reason. Does that make sense. Hence me not wanting to give one a full biological sibling and not the other.

Rosypie - thanks for your thoughts too. We already have the one issue that you managed to avoid.. our son (angus) will not be able to trace his donor (anonymous) but our soon to be daughter will as she is after the law change. We had no sibling sperm. This does bother me but there was no way around it except not to have a 2nd child! This adds to the fact that I dont want to give our daughter a full sibling and Angus nothing as it could be another raw deal for him. Maybe I just think about it too much. I was interested in your idea of using a totally different donor but there are 2 factors here 1. We have some of donor 2 left that we have already paid for and 2. If we used a 3rd donor then the 3rd child would be related to our son and not our daughter.

Oh I'm starting to think I'm perhaps making an issue out of it - I think there isn't a perfect solution really. But I think I'm still thinking that if we did go for a 3rd, having a half sibling to both the existing kids would be the 'fairest' for want of a better word.

Thanks you all for your opinions, it's really helped me think around this. Bet I'll be on here after this baby is born saying 'Never Again!'.


----------



## rosypie

TerriWW said:


> Bet I'll be on here after this baby is born saying 'Never Again!'.


hee hee, adding that second child is rather shocking. i can vouch for that! more than twice the work. but, more than twice the joy too coz you not only have them both to watch grow but you have their relationship to one another to watch grow too.

also, i didn't mean to put my foot in it about the anon/id release sibling thing. we wanted the path of least resistance and that was it. there'll be ways to address it and make sure it's not an issue i'm sure. i guessed you must have already got some sibling sperm so having a completely different 3rd donor would be crazy. i'll just say, if you want a 3rd child when you get there then go for it. whatever issues there are we find ways to overcome them. that's just what we do as parents.

well, in other news: eve has just been told she has to go part time from Feb 2nd. a 3 day week for her. it's a bit scary. after the redundancy scare in october we knew it wasn't all over and although we knew it was coming it's all happened a bit quickly. we'll have to make some major adjustments to our spending. and that 3rd child... we really _really_ don't know which way to go now. not only is it a decision about a 3rd child, it's going to be a decision about getting into debt as well... seems like a no brainer now...


----------



## PootleFlump

Hey Rosypie, you're not wrong about adding a second child being a bit of a shock!   At just 11 weeks into having No2 around, we're just getting our heads around the impact - especially on the family dynamics.  It is, of course, wonderful and joyful as well, but the challenges are different from first time around - and equally tiring. Loving it though!

Sorry to hear Eve has to go part-time.  That must be a real blow.  Does it have to mean not going for 3rd child, or might it just defer the decision for a while 'til this financial madness in the economy settles down?  Its a nightmare trying to manage all the factors in ttc planning when you don't actually have control over many of them!!

Hope your weekend is good, despite the bad news x


----------



## cazinge

No advice on the 2nd/3rd child debate as we haven't got any yet suffice to say growing up as an only child was, in my experience, v lonely & I don't ever really remember doing any "kid" things with my parents, just sort of going along with the flow of what they were doing (we did go for days out etc but only to places that they would b interested in also)

Ros & Eve - so sorry to hear abt E having to go part-time it's such a shock when things happen that quickly, Dw's BIL has just been made redunant. 

We're in a similar situation in that 4 the last 3years I have been working part-time & studying part-time, it has been a struggle financially but with my loan, etc we've managed to get by. My degree finishes in June & my part-time job runs till the end of Sept (ish) and unless I can find something full-time (which atm is not looking likely) then I'll be unemployed from then. Although my part-time job/loan haven't been a massive source of income, without them I struggle to see how we'll manage   and as for ttc - well we know we can't afford it until I've been in a full-time job 4 long enough to at least get some mat pay while I'm off. In addition to this, Dw's job is not 100% secure but if they do start cutting staff I think she'll b 1 of the last to go because she is 1 of the only people that can do all the different jobs & has been there the longest. It's just so hard when u have no control over the factors that have such a big impact on your life  
When I told my mum I might b unemployed she said "do some voluntary work, that'll stop u being bored!"   yes, great mum but it won't keep a roof over our heads or food in the fridge will it? she honestly lives on another planet! Maybe they'll let us live in their holiday home rent-free if we can't pay the mortgage


----------



## leoaimee

pottleflump - i was thinking about you on the way home from work yesterday and thinking i didnt really properly (if at all) congratulate you on your new baby!! 11 weeks is very brand new! and i think i was so  cos i hadnt realised you had had your baby that i forgot to do a 
[fly]
CONGRATULATONS[/fly]

    

i bet it must be really cute watching your two children meet each other and see how they get to know each other. how does no1 feel about no2?



rosypie said:


> TerriWW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bet I'll be on here after this baby is born saying 'Never Again!'.
> 
> 
> 
> hee hee, adding that second child is rather shocking. i can vouch for that! more than twice the work. but, more than twice the joy too coz you not only have them both to watch grow but you have their relationship to one another to watch grow too.
Click to expand...

thats so sweet rosypie!

sorry to hear about eve's hours being cut to three days a week.

terriw

its a tricksie trying to work everything out isnt it? but i guess youre really considering all the options and how everyone might feel. so whatever happens will be ok! 

caz - im sure things will work out for you guys and youll find a job when the time comes. its hard not to worry about the future but we never know whats round the corner do we!

dinner party went well at ours last night, except the couple we know forgor to tell us that the other couple who we didnt really know were VEGGIE!!!   
while we were eating our starter it came up in conversation ... it was all ok in the end, and i knocked up a spicy pepper and tomato type thingy for them. but crickey i was embarrased. they obviously had a nice time tho cos they stayed till 2.30! gabs drank quite alot bless her! and has a bit of a hangover today. we have been chilling out today eating leftovers. yum!


----------



## kelz2009

Hello everyone I have had really funny week with my emotions , one minute ok nxt im crying. I haven't started my tx yet and I feel like this. I feel sorry 4 my dp, shes been my rock this wk, but I have been grumpy with her I wanted to know why she wasnt feelin as anxious as me, but she kindly informed me shes going through it as well, but needs to stay strong for both of us.
We have been on phone all week to specialist at lwc, we have opt out of hycosy so need to go 4 blood tests now, he also informed me that I should try to lose 8 pound which got the tears flowing as I have tried to lose weight since last aug and have lost 2stone and 5 pounds so I felt very proud to tell specialist and I felt really upset when he said try to lose another 8pound, my dp has all faith in me doing it. 
ENOUGH  ABOUT ME HOPE EVERYONE IS WELL, AND I WILL  FOR ALL WHO,S GOING THROUGH TX AT THE MOMENT. ALL THE BEST KELZ XX


----------



## leoaimee

hi kelz -    

its normal to be so emotional dont you worry!  

and you have done amazingly well to loose all that weight!  im really impressed.

what is your BMI now?

your dp is gonna feel differently to you (in my experience) ... and to be honest its just gonna be lots of differences from here on in ... but embrace them!  they are whats gonna make your relationship strong.  babies need parents to give them different things.  no one but you is gonna know what its like to carry your baby for 9 months, or have all the treatment, take the vitamins, loose the weight, breast feed etc.  your dp will be going through her own journey too!

when is your appointment?

ax


----------



## TwoBumps

Morning everyone!
Hi Kelz,
I'd echo pretty much what Aimee said. It really is normal for you both to be at different stages with your thought processes. I also used to worry about this (mainly because my DW was much calmer about everything, I worried that she didn't want this as much as I did & that I was pushing her into it) but as time has gone on, I _know_ she wants this every bit as much as I do.

I think it must be hard for the partner who isn't having the actual "treatment" as all the clinic visits & consultations are very much based on the one who is having the treatment. For example, I know in our situation that I've been really lucky to have been given time from work to attend all the appointments etc. However, my poor DW had to work 11 x 10hr shifts _in a row_ in order to be able to join me for all the scans last week & take the 2WW off with me. Bless, she'll need the rest more than me!!! I really appreciate her going to all that effort to be with me, but as she says, she wouldn't have it any other way.

My DW said the most lovely thing to me last night... we were talking about the follicle scan we had on Friday and she told me that at one point she'd looked at a particularly clear picture on the screen & thought, "One of those is going to be our baby!" I nearly melted when she told me that (I'm probably over emotional at the mo, ha ha!) but it just shows that even she might not show it in the same way I do, she's just as excited and anxious for it to work this time.

Well, that's my Sunday morning sermon over with, ha!

This time tomorrow I'll be fast asleep (with my legs in the air!?!) having those lovely eggs collected! I'll let you know how we get on. Please keep your fingers crossed for us   

Lottie x


----------



## kelz2009

I have to hone lwc when i have lost 8 pounds, im not sure what my bmi is at the mo I know it was really high when i went to lwc last aug, i will work it out and get back to u on that 1. what do u ave to get to before u start tx. I am really confused


----------



## kelz2009

sorry i was saying i will have to phone, error on above post x


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi again Kelz,
We're also with LWC. They like your BMI to be less than 30 as it gives you the best chance of treatment working. Try not to get too downheartened, you've done fantastically to lose so much weight already. You must have been really committed to it, you can lose those final 8lbs, no sweat! And when you get there, you'll know your body is in perfect shape for growing your baby!
Lottie


----------



## kelz2009

I was willing to do anything they asked of me to give bb best chance of developing with no complications. 
I find it hard as I work wiv babies in a creche so am broody all the time.
I AM JUST HOPING EVERYTHING WILL GO WELL SO WE CAN BE A FAMILY X


----------



## PootleFlump

Hi folks  

Aimee - Thanks for the big congrats.  It is fantastic watching the relationship between our children develop - makes my heart melt.  Our daughter has been smitten with her baby brother from day 1 (think the 5 year gap has meant she is not really jealous), and he gazes and smiles at her more than anyone else.  She is very pleased that he now seems to love her even more than the kitchen lights ... his main obsession in his first 6 or so weeks!!

Glad your dinner party worked out ok ... despite the menu change.  We have had a great weekend relaxing with our favourite friend, and it has been especially nice for our daughter (Maisie) to have been the focus of someone's attention.  She has coped really well with little brother being in the spotlight recently!

Hi Kelz - don't think we've met.  Just wanted to echo what the others have said - the feeling emotional stuff is normal (be odd not to!), and so is feeling different from your DP.  We found it meant we were better able to support each other becasue of this.  

I am so impressed with your weight loss.  Fantastic !!   

Lottie - Loads of good wishes for EC tomorrow.  Hope all goes well.  Will have evrything crossed for you!!


----------



## leoaimee

lottie loads and loads of luck for EC tomorrow!!      really hope this is the ONE!   

kelz - youve done soo well like pootle and lottie said with your weight loss.  and i can really understand that working in a creche will make you broody!  gosh i was remembering how my brother considered having me committed to the looney bin at the way i used to be transfixed by little babies a year or so ago!  still am!  but its different now.  (obviously!)  

pootle - ahh bless DD!  thats so cute that she loves how much he loves her!  my little nephew was loved the light that came through the slotted blinds in their house when he was new born .... fascinated!

were off to see the benjamin button movie later ... we had lunch with PILs and im soooo full!!!!

big sunday love to everyone!

ax


----------



## ritzi

hi everyone - just wanted to say i'm still around  

i'm caught up in the new exciting world of parenting - so far its wonderful hard work!

i spent 2 days this week in bed with a migrane yuk yuk yuk. DH had to change pooey nappies (a first!) cook dinner, bath the boys etc.......but he got through it   twas a shame to miss out but i think it did my boys the world of good to be thrown together as they were (though now i am fit and well dh seems to not be pulling his weight on nappy duty   )

hoping all is well with you all - not had time to read all the thread but wanted you all to know i'm thinking of you

ritz


----------



## leoaimee

ritz - great to hear from you!  i have been lurking a bit on your adoption thread and been really thrilled to read how well things are going.  congratulations once again!
axx


----------



## Dominique123456

Hey Aimee - so nice to see you! You look so slim I can't believe you were saying you were fat! Can we see a bump picture??


----------



## leoaimee

the bump pic for the lgb thread!

thanks for saying i look slim!  

i put on lots of weight to begin with ... but i dont feel fat anymore...just preggas! although i felt sick from all the popcorn and m&ms i ate at the cinema!


----------



## Dominique123456

You really do look slim with a bump, I know it's hard to remember that when you can't see your feet anymore lol   Anyway, really nice to see you properly


----------



## leoaimee

thanks dom!  are you gonna share and care??


----------



## Dominique123456

You mean put a bump pic of myself? Well i've been meaning to for ages but I haven't got round to it yet!


----------



## leoaimee

yes bump and face so we can see which one of you two lovelies you are!  im guessing the  front one but dont know!


----------



## cazinge

Congratualtions ritzi on becoming a mummy!!!  

Had a bad day yesterday, spent the afternoon watching the footy (Liverpool v Everton - FA Cup   ) with the godsons, their parents & some friends. Just cuddled baby godson constantly, fed him, and rocked him 2 sleep and it just made me want my own   soooo badly so I cried lots about it when I got home   I love my godsons more than anything but sometimes when I'm out with them, or cuddling them I just wish I had some of my own to   

Sorry, rant over x x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Aimee- What a lovely neat bump! I'm so jealous, I was already covered in stretch marks by then!! lol

CLP


----------



## Frinn

Aimee you look so much like a friend of mine it's uncanny! Beautiful little bump! (You, not my friend!)

Good news from my end is that we had our appointment at LWC in Cardiff on Friday and I've started suprefact and puregon, although I can't remember how much of each (the minimum I think) and the injections aren't quite as bad as I had feared! I've been freezing the area with a bag of peas (sorry can't remember who reccomended that, but such a good idea!!!) and that really helps.

I've also finally told one of my bosses who was really nice about it and was really excited for us... I stressed how important it is for us for it to remain private and she is going to stress to my other boss (who is an incredible gossip) that it must remain confidential. I then went on to ask for Friday, Monday and Wednesday afternoon off!

Now that I've got the bits done that I was dreading, I'm really excited!!!!!!! I can't believe it's all happening so fast! We go back to the clinic on Friday for a scan and they will decide then whether they will do the IUI on Monday or Wednesday! I can't believe it might only be this time next week!  

Just have to hope my follicles do the right thing now!!


----------



## leoaimee

thanks cutie!  

no sign of stretch marks yet ...  have been basting myself on a twice daily basis, but do you think its more genetics than anything else?  

i have some puberty related stretch marks on my hips ....  

frinn - great really glad you have spoken to your boss.  glad she is excited.  are they triggering you?  with the stimming drugs will you produce more than one egg?  or is it to gaurantee you do ovulate?  will they scan you again after friday?  i think i had scans the day of my bastings ... or the day before ... 

little follie dance for you:


----------



## Dominique123456

cazinge - Aw, sweetie. I know the feeling, I;ve felt the same way    It's good to let your feelings out and it's totally natural. You'll have you're own bubba and when you do you can cuddle them as much as you like and never have to give them back


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Aimee- Probably is genetics, I have old stretch marks on my thighs from years of yo-yo dieting! Probably not helped by having two babies fighting for space in there!!    

     for all you lovely ladies having treatment at the mo!!

CLP


----------



## kelz2009

hello frinn glad to hear u have started ur treatment, its when u hear stories like that u realise how soon it could be for me and my dp to start our tx. 


me and my dp having been talking over the wkend about what the baby will call my dp i will be obviously called mum but my dp dont know what the baby can callher,  :-she doesnt want to be called mum and i dont feel its right for baby to call her by her name. any suggestions please


----------



## leoaimee

in the end we are both going to be mummy, and if once the LO is old enough to call us what she likes she can.

but have a look at this old thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=112420.0

lots of ideas.

it was a real 'sticking point' for me and my dp ... or at least for me!!   i was detremined we would have our distinguising names like mummy and mama or some such... but it doesnt seem to matter any more.


----------



## Frinn

Hi Kelz, it's taken me by suprise how quickly it's all going now too! I didn't realise that once you've got the tests out of the way and chosen a donor (which didn't take us long at all as we were only presented with one option!!! Having said that, the donor we were presented with couldn't be more perfect for us, but if that hadn't been the case we would have declined him and asked for other options) you're basically ready for treatment. If it hadn't been for Christmas and New Year we probably would have tried on my last cycle, but I'm pleased we've waited actually. I'm feeling completely exhausted on the drugs- way, way more exhausted than usual - so I'm pleased I wasn't trying to do this over Christmas.

As for names, for some reason we both completely agreed that we'd both be mummy - at least until the baby is old enough to decide on names for us themselves. I really don't want to make more issues or division out of the birth-mummy/non-birth-mummy than is obvious, so for us personally I don't want my DW to be called something different. In my eyes she's as much mummy as I am. But that's just us... and who knows whether we'll change our minds for logistical purposes when the baby actually comes along! Plus we also have a cat who is pretty much (sad I know) our substitute baby at the moment and we call each other mummy to the bloody cat, so it would be hard to re-train our minds I think!

Aimee, you've changed your profile picture! Now we can see what you look like properly! Thanks for the follie dance! The drugs are to try and get me to produce more than one egg, and beyond the scan on Friday, I'll either be scanned again on Monday and then the IUI on Wednesday, or straight to IUI on Monday when I guess they'll scan me again before they do it, but I'm not sure. It's mad how much you just have to trust the professionals isn't it? Totally buggered up the injections last night - just starting to feel more confident doing it when I managed to prick my finger (really hurt, and instantly blood pooled up under the skin cos the needle's so sharp. Sorry TMI!) and then the injections in my tummy really hurt and have bruised quite badly.... dreading doing tonight's now


----------



## leoaimee

Frinn - has my profile pic changed  which one is it?  it still looks like the old one to me?


----------



## Dominique123456

Kelz - why won't she be called mum? She will be mum! Baby will have two mums and one mum won't be more important than the other! I feel it's really important that your DP really understands that as otherwise she might be putting wedges/barriers to bonding with the baby that really don't need to be there. Do you know any other lesbian couples who have babies? Maybe that would help her to see the dynamics in practice and allay her worries? Where are you based?

Same as everyone else. We thought about what we would like to be called but tbh we just got bored of the conversation as it really doesn't matter. I have a sneaky feeling I'll be called Dommie as it's such a catchy nickname and most baby/toddlers call me that! DW suggested mamaE and mamaD but that won't work because it's too many syllables and a little baby/toddler can't distinguish between E and D sounds for sometime. At the end of the day, baby probably doesn't care who comes running and will probably love it if both parents come running when they call out mummy!

Wow, something amazing happened last night. I'm so pleased 

I've been putting my hand over where I could feel baby kicking and although sometimes I could just about feel it on it my hand, until yesterday lunchtime, baby's movements have been more on the gentle side. I've been waiting so that I can put DW's hand there and say, see? Anyway while I was lying in bed, baby was giving me little taps quite regularly so I was like "quick, Liz turnaround and put your hand here.." anyway she did and for once, baby actually kicked when expected and not a small one, a great big one! DW went from sleepyhead to squealing with excitement, it was amazing. DW is normally squeamish about the concept of something 'growing' inside me but she was just totally fascinated. She was like "that wasn't a kick that was definitely a headbutt" lol  it was so sweet, then she put her hand back (a little tentatively as the first kick made her jump!) to feel bubba again, but I think baby had gone to sleep and didn't want to oblige anymore. Then DW started chatting away about how I must get on and start playing classical music to it, and talk to the baby more often... so cute!

I hadn't realised just how isolating being pregnant is and how wonderful it was to be able to share it with DW. It just makes it more real and a shared experience  Our friend the other day wouldn't believe that I could feel baby and was saying it was probably gas, so it also nice to get a 2nd opinion that I haven't been going mad, and DW said it definitely wasn't gas!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Dominique- It is so cool when DW can finally feel LO move!   Our twins went completey beserk when we watched Mama Mia on DVD (good ole ABBA), DW spent whole film with hand or face rested on my bump!!    

They quite like a bit of singstar too!!  

CLP


----------



## Dominique123456

Oh my god CLP your ticker says '15 days to go!!!' how exctiing  How are you feeling??


----------



## Frinn

Aimee - the picture I can see is just of you, sitting down facing the camera - the old one was a sideways one of you, with your DP facing the camera, wasn't it?

Dom - that's how I feel too... I would hate for my DW to feel that she wasn't as much of a mummy to our baby as I was was... that could really damage their bonding.

CLP - 15 days!! Wow! That must be so exciting! (and nerve-wracking??!!)


----------



## rosypie

we're mummy and meema and can't imagine it being anything else now. i think most people go with both mummy, or mummy and mama, or mummy x and mummy y.

imo, i don't think it's that important inside your family unit what name you use, but to the outside it is important to send the message that non-bio mummy IS a parent, an equal parent. so having a proper parenting name for DP, not just her name, was just one nod in this direction. For us too there was an extra issue; J was born in august and CPs didn't start happening until the December so when he was born there was very little legal recognition for our type of family. that was one of the reasons we felt so strongly about the co-mother name. maybe i wouldn't feel so strongly now.

anyway, i can't imagine it any other way now. at the time though it felt strange to be picking a name and using it.

Dom - wonderful to feel the baby moving like that. when i was pg with J he used to kick DP in the back if we spooned


----------



## Dominique123456

hmm... Meema - that's really cute!!


----------



## leoaimee

cutie thats sooo cutie about your babies adn mama mia!!!       love it!

how are you feeling with D day approaching!!  

rosy - that was what i was worried about - the outsiders (not us!) and other people being ok with refering to gaby as mummy or mum or whatever.  ( i dont want to be mum EVER - have a thing about it!) mama here is a really low class name for granny so thats out.  

but i know ive said this before rosy i love meema!  and it was what my daddy used to call me, so i would quite like to be meema!  so maybe we will be meema and mummy too in the end.


----------



## rosypie

did you ever read '***** to Watch Out For'? it's an american comic strip. it's actually pretty funny and contained the only reference to a 2 mummy family that i'd seen at the time. anyway, that was where we got it from.

we also liked it because we tried to figure out what they'd call us as teenagers... we guess they'll shorten to mum and ma... i always wonder what happens to the ones that use mum and mummy. i wonder are they mummy forever?


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Yep, 15 days and counting!!     We are both so excited!!      And I am totally fed up with being fat and clumsy!!   (you think this is me laughing but it's actually me rolling around in bed trying to get up, lol)
Can't wait to meet our amazing sons!! (Who obviously appreciate a good camp classic, ABBA, lol)    

CLP


----------



## emnjo

Hey!!

Aww its so cute reading all these stories - makes me remember that this can and WILL happen! lol. 

Dom and Amiee I can't believe just how pregnant you both are!! And you have bumps! 

We had our first consultation about IVF yesterday - it went well. The Dr seemed to think we have about a 50% success rate per go, so those odds are quite good really. For thos of you who have done IVF did you use ICSI? The consultant seemed to think we wouldn't need it as donor sperm should be quite good, but we will wait and see what happends when the sperm has been thawed etc.. 

XX


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi Emnjo, 

We have had ICSI on both our IVF cycles, both times we were advised that this would have a better fertilization rate as frozen sperm not as good as fresh.

Also 1st cycle I had 26 eggs, so they wanted to make sure they all got a chance to fertilize.

2nd cycle donor sperm was poorer quality, which doesn't make sense since thats the cycle that resulted in our current pg!

By the way ISCI is thought to increase chance of frosties, we have 15, 7 from 1st cycle and 8 from 2nd cycle!!

Good luck and hope my ramblings are of some help!!

CLP


----------



## leoaimee

emnjo - GREAT to hear from you!! and it IS gonna happen to you very soon!  

cutie - lovin the visual of you trying to get off the bed    

rosypie - my dad called me meema i think from aiMEE kind of got to MEEma if you see what i mean.

and i STILL call my mummy mummy!


----------



## emnjo

cutelittlepumpkin said:


> Hi Emnjo,
> 
> We have had ICSI on both our IVF cycles, both times we were advised that this would have a better fertilization rate as frozen sperm not as good as fresh.
> 
> Also 1st cycle I had 26 eggs, so they wanted to make sure they all got a chance to fertilize.
> 
> 2nd cycle donor sperm was poorer quality, which doesn't make sense since thats the cycle that resulted in our current pg!
> 
> By the way ISCI is thought to increase chance of frosties, we have 15, 7 from 1st cycle and 8 from 2nd cycle!!
> 
> Good luck and hope my ramblings are of some help!!
> 
> CLP


Hiya

Wow 15 days to go!! Bet you can't wait!

Yes I thought that, as LWC had told me that previously. However, I wasn't sure if was just another way for LWC to get money out of us. The Homerton seem to think we should aboid ICSI unless we have to, and our sperm quality isn't very good. I know there is a higher chance of genetic disorders etc with ICSI. God knows what to think!!! Very confusing all of this isn't it : (


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi everyone,
Well, what a day we had yesterday!! 
Basically, the e/c was a disaster... the anaesthetic & morphine didn't work & I had to undergo the procedure wide awake. I was screaming so much my DW could hear me through the theatre walls. By the time he'd retrieved 11 eggs, the consultant said he must stop as it wasn't safe to continue. I was begging them to give me a general but they couldn't because of whatever it was they'd already given me. I'm devastated because about 10-ish eggs haven't been collected. We were so hopeful for this cycle & now I'm worried we're not even going to get to blasts (which was the plan for this, our 3rd & hopefully final cycle). Of the 11 collected, only 7 have fertilised.
Apparently, it's a faulty batch of drugs they've received because the lady who was in before me had the same problem. At the time they thought it was a one-off, but when the same thing happened to me they've had to notify the manufacturer & they've now all been re-called from across the country.
All we wanted was _one_ cycle that went smoothly. I can't stop replaying it over & over in my mind, which wont help I know, but it was just so traumatic. I'm going to have to "let go" of it soon though because I need to be in a positive frame of mind for our 7 fighting embryo's & although I don't sound it, I'm very grateful we have them.

To anyone who's yet to have an e/c, please don't let this story put you off. I've had two previously & never felt nor remembered a thing. It really was just a very unfortunate event this time & the clinic staff were clearly upset by it too. They've phoned us twice since to see how I am. And physically, I _am_ ok now!

emnjo - we had ICSI on our 1st attempt, but only because the sperm didn't thaw very well. We were told that if possible, it's better to let the sperm self-select whoever is going to make it through to the egg as that natures way of ensuring "survival of the fittest". I guess different clinics prefer different methods.

I'd also like to echo what emnjo said, reading all your positive news does give us hope that one day it will happen for us! Keep it coming!

Lottie x


----------



## rosypie

omg   lottie, that sounds awful. i just can't imagine... i know it's no consolation but when i had ivf they only got 4 eggs. they did all fertilise for me and we ended up with 2 to transfer and 2 to freeze... i really hope everything goes your way from now...

are your clinic going to compensate you in some way?


----------



## TwoBumps

Thanks Rosypie, we just keep saying to each other, "It only takes one!" in the hope that it might help us re-build our confidence for this cycle. Yours was definately a great outcome so that's another positive to add to our "virtual positive list"! 

Our parents & lots of our friends have asked the same thing re compensation. I think that if we're successful then we'll be glad to forget the whole sorry event, but if we're unsuccessful.... well, our chances of getting to blastocyst have effectively been halved haven't they?! I think we'll definately be having a serious conversation with them if that is the outcome.
The thing is, we don't actually blame the clinic & we love it there. It seems it's the drug manufacturer who's at fault but how do you go about challenging that? Maybe the clinic would do that on our behalf? We'll see... thinking positive for the time being (well, trying very hard to anyway!).

Lottie x


----------



## Alison0702

Lottie.. I am so gobsmacked about what happened. You must be traumatised with that.       I will keep everything crossed that it will run smoothly from now - you flippin deserve it petal. Keep us updated


----------



## rosypie

i guess your port of call would be the clinic and they in turn would have to seek recompense from the drug company. at the very absolute least your ivf fee included an amount for sedation anaethetic which you effectively didn't receive so you should get that portion back. at. the. very. least.   poor you


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lottie maybe pm the FF pahrmacist to ask for her advoce ont he dodgy batch of drugs. Surely they should recall I work at a hospital and we get national alerts from the NPSA )national pt safety  and we haven't got anything round yet! You poor soul, I really hope your ET goes smoothly maybe ask the clinic for a session of counselling to help destress you as it can;t be healthy to have that in your mind
L x


----------



## leoaimee

lottie i cant believe it      how horrendou.  no wonder your traumatised.  and your dp/dw must be too - having to hear you in so much pain.  

in my cycle buddies group we had bfps from less than 7 fertilised eggs, so remember its not quantity its quality.  

  

poor you!!!  hope you guys are resting.  glad you love your clinic.  

  for this one guys!


----------



## Frinn

Oh Lottie, you poor thing... that is an horrendous thing to happen. Big hugs   and prays that this cycle will be successful for you nevertheless


----------



## PootleFlump

Lottie that sounds truly dreadful     I can't begin to imagine how bad that was for you, and for your partner to hear. Sending lots of hugs     and hoping that the trauma of it is beginning to reduce.  I reckon it might be worth following someone's suggestion of a counselling session to talk it out.

Hope you are doing ok.  And sending lots of    for ET xx


----------



## Dominique123456

Lottie - just read what happened. I am not surprised you were in pain and are a bit traumatised now. Please don't underestimate how you're feeling and let yourself get upset about it. Once the embie/s go back in you'll feel guilty for feeling bad (even though I promise it won't make a slightest bit of difference to the outcome!).

My advice, and I don't how to put this in strong enough terms, is to seek compensation for at least the cost of all your treatment - plus emotional harm. It's not your problem to figure out how they'll get he money to do that but the clinic. Write down everything that happened in complete detail (which might be good for you to help you recover) but also so that if you want to pursue this you'll have a better record of what happened. 

That should NOT have happened. The fact it happened to someone else before you is extremely neglectful on their part as they should have realised then. I feel so cross on your behalf. I know they are lovely people, seeking compensation isn't a personal vendetta or you being demanding/fussy, they have an obligation to soothe the effect their mistake has had on you in whatever way they can. 

   

11 eggs is loads!!!     It was all worthwhile and you'll have good news in a couple of weeks to take the sting out.


----------



## mintyfaglady

Oh Lottie that sounds absolutely horrific. I agree with what others have said - you should seek some kind of compensation for this, not just for the cost of the treatment itself, but for the trauma. The clinic and the drug company will, I'm sure, have been paying hefty insurance premuims to cover themselves in an event such as this and I hope you feel able to pursue it without worrying the clinic will take it personally. I'm rather shocked that they didn't check things more closely after they had the initial problem, and also that the couldn't have stopped and rescheduled you later in the day with a general (though I'm no anesthetist, so maybe that's just not possible.) Dom's right - don't underestimate how it might effect you mentally/emotionally. 

That said, 11 eggs is great and 7 fertilised gives you a great chance. You're right - it really does only take one - we got  a measley 5 eggs and only 2 fertilised and divided normally, but there's a baby kicking inside me now to prove that one sticky one is all you need. Best of luck for the transfer and the waiting. I hope you have a lovely BFP in a few days to help you put that awful experience behind you.

Minty


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi everyone!

Firstly, thank you all so much for your supportive messages. You really are a great bunch & it's helped us to know that other people are thinking of us.
We've let the clinic know that we're not happy about what happened at e/c & the subsequent effect this has had on our potential chance of success. We're leaving it at that for now because we need to stay calm at the moment (even though we're furious!), but believe us, if this cycle is unsuccessful then we shall be taking it up with them & asking for _at least_ a free cycle in compensation.

The update about our 7 fertilised embryos is that we have 3 grade 1's with 4 cells (phew!) but the rest are all grade 2-3 & still at 2 cells. They've said we shouldn't risk going for blasts now so we're scheduled in for a day 3 transfer tomorrow & having assisted hatching instead.
I was devastated when we got the call & burst into tears (ooh, it all came out... I sounded demented!) but my lovely DW (being the rational one out of the two of us) reminded me of the fact we actually have 3 excellent embryos & all is not lost. She then got on the phone to my acupuncturist who fit me in within the hour, so I'm all chilled & positive again now.

So tomorrow it is.... thanks again for all your support, we'll keep you up to date.

Lottie x


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

*Lottie*, I'm a little late to this but I just wanted to echo what everyone else said about your horrific experience. I definitely think some kind of compensation is in order, even if this cycle is successful (or maybe that should be 'when'  ) Once you've got your baby on board a whole load of other expenses start appearing, like buying a cot, and a buggy, and clothes for both you and the baby etc, and a refund on this cycle would go a very long way towards covering those costs.

I hope it all goes well for you today. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Gina.


----------



## pipgirl

Oh dear Lottie,

how awful for you!

What clinic were you at?

The other girls are right 11 eggs is good..in fact thats spot on really, they dont like you to have too many (although you will have to be on the lookout for ohss with 10 more inside - not trying to worry you, just take it easy)
I too was worried initially about numbers. A firend got 22 eggs and only two of hers were any good (she got BFP) and when i got 9 eggs i though oh no..but we have a baby on baord and 7 frosties so everyone is different..

Lets hope the worst of it is now over and that the tww passes quickly with good news at the end of it!!

All the best.

Pip.


----------



## nismat

Hi all, I've been lurking around here a lot rather than participating recently, but I have been keeping an eye on what everyone is up to!

*Lottie*, I'm so terribly sorry that you and your DP had such a terrible experience with the anaesthetic at EC. It sounds quite horrific, and must have been hugely traumatic for you both. While I do agree that you've got a good case for redress of some kind, I can also see why you want to try and "forget" about it for the immediate future, and instead focus on being positive for the ET and 2ww. Putting aside the financial aspect of it all for now, I would see if the clinic can get you some counselling ASAP to try and deal with the immediate ramifications of what you had to go through. Given that you've been happy with them on every other front, I'm sure that they would be willing to help however they can. And although it must be very frustrating/upsetting to think of all the lost eggs, and the lost opportunity for going to blasts, you do still have a good chance of getting pregnant with the 7 embryos that you do have. Just like Minty, I got just 5 eggs and only 2 embryos, and from that we got Toby, even though it seemed so unlikely at the time. It really does only take one.

*Emnjo * - re: the ICSI thing: when we did IVF at LWC in 2006, they were advising ICSI vs IVF to be decided on the day (decision by the embryologists), depending on the quality of the sperm sample. We had a good sample so they went for IVF. At the time, I really regretted that we hadn't just said we'd do ICSI whatever the circs, as only 3 of the eggs fertilised (and one didn't develop further), so I felt like we'd really cut our chances, but given that we actually ended up with a BFP obviously it wasn't a regret in the long term. Our current clinic was amazed to hear that LWC had even offered us ICSI, as they say that there simply shouldn't be any need with a donor sperm sample - it would have to be really seriously duff to make ICSI a necessity (as ICSI is generally only used where there is male factor infertility), and obviously donor sperm shouldn't be, due to all the screening.



kelz2009 said:


> me and my dp having been talking over the wkend about what the baby will call my dp i will be obviously called mum but my dp dont know what the baby can callher, :-she doesnt want to be called mum and i dont feel its right for baby to call her by her name. any suggestions please


*Kelz*, my wife didn't want to be mum/mummy either, and this doesn't make her any less of an equal parent in either of our eyes. Nor do I think that other people see her differently either; it's much more a division between working parent/at-home parent. She sees herself as Toby's other parent, not Toby's other mother; obviously this is a personal choice for her/us, it doesn't apply to everyone. I didn't want her to be just known by her first name either, we definitely wanted a significant name for her that was special to Toby, but it took ages to find the "right" one (she didn't want to be a Meema!). In fact, even thought we'd debated it long before we ever conceived Toby, it wasn't until after he was born, and was about 2 months old that she came up with Mimzy (it was in the title of a kids film that she saw a trailer for). It works well for us, although Toby can't yet say it with the "z" in it, she's currently Mimmy, and we'll just have to see if he switches to Mimzy over time as his speech sounds become clearer/easier. We reckon that Mimz would be quite a cool name for her as he grows up. I was always going to be Mummy (and would have wanted to be whether I was birth-mother or not). Don't know if that will be so cool when he's older! I do call my mother Mummy still, but went through a long period from mid-teens to early 30s of calling her by her first name (from when my parents divorced to when my (maternal) grandmother died - after that it sort of came home to me how important that parent-child relationship is).

Just a quick update as to our current ttc status: we put off IVF for number 2 last year so that we could go to Australia, but we are hoping/planning to start again in March/April. Our sperm should be on the move between LWC and ISIS this week!


----------



## leoaimee

hi nismat - 

ooh good luck with the ttc for no 2 ... hope the spermies all move over to the new clinic smoothly.

i really like mimzy, think that is a great name.  i may have said before ... it rings a bell.

Pipgirl - Hi there!!  how is everything going?  havent heard from you for a while!

Hi Gina - how are things with you and rae and ember?  

axxx


----------



## snagglepat

Hi *Aimee*,

Things are OK here. We're having a hell of a time trying to sort out our house - we've now had two sales fall through. We were just about to make an offer on a new place when we heard this last time so we're stuck in limbo again which is driving us quietly potty. The sleep issues are improving though. The 'no cry sleep solution' is slowly working its magic and we're getting blocks of over four hours every other night at present and it's improving all the time, thank goodness. 

For those of you who like looking at pictures, we got some photos back today. I won a photo shoot in a prize draw last autumn and it was just fantastic. We wouldn't have done anything like it if I hadn't won as it's so expensive and just not something we'd consider but I have to say that having done it once I'd be willing to save up to do it again. It was a great experience. Anyway, we got 20 photos back and I've uploaded them here: http://www.ginaroberts.com/photoshoot/ (Rae's the one with glasses.)

Lovely to hear from you again *Nismat*. Do keep us posted on how things go with trying for number 2.

Gina. x

/links


----------



## bagpuss1

OMG- Gina- Your photos are absolutely gorgeous!, Ember is sooooh cute!!!!

Tamsin- lovely to hear from you- it feels like ages!

Love Kerry and Edie xx


----------



## leoaimee

GINA - oh my goodness what a LOVELY family ... and wonderful pix!!  you all look so happy and beautiful!!

hmm the house moving thing is hard, and its such a hard time right now with the crunch isnt it?
pants!

i remember you mentioning the no cry sleep solution before gina - it sounded v good.

Bagpuss - lovely pic of eddie too!!  what a beautiful princess you have!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Gina your photos are lovely well done
L x


----------



## kelz2009

hi nismat thanx 4 post, me and my dp are having a think about that 1 we will see what feels right when baby is here. 
we are hoping 2 go to the clinic wc 9//2/09 there we will have news on our next stage on tx. will keep u updated on our progress


----------



## pipgirl

Hi Aimee,

We are all fine at the mo thanks,

One week left at work and then just last minute preps for the arrival of KP!
We are off for the weekend to celebrate our first wedding anniversary so really looking forward to that and cant believe how much has happened in just one year!!!

We are considering a return to the clinic in Jan 2010 for assesment for DP to have FET (my frosties) for a sibling for KP (early days to be making decisions when theis one isnt here yet, but,...its gonna be expensive so have to be saving now for the tests and the proceedure and rathr not hammer the credit card again as have only just paid it off!!)

Hope everything good your end.

Pip


----------



## Twinmummy

Hi Guys - just wanted to pop in and say hello ! always reading but somehow i never find the time to post at the mo ! 

Glad to read that most of you are doing well and good luck to all those ladies out there TTC ! best of luck   

Aimee- hows it going ? you must be getting big now ? your on the down hill slope now ! 

Lottie - sorry to read of your awful experience- cannot believe that something like that can actually happen nowadays - dreadful X 

Gina - how cute are your photos ! ember is lovely ! i bet your proud ? any plans for number 2 ? 

Hello emnjo - how r u ? what the latest with you? have you started cycling again? also hows strawbs doing ? i hope she is having a better year so far XX 

I had my 12 week scan the other day. All is going well and our Due date is 11 Aug 09 - seems like forever away but so far im having a good preg - no morning sickness or anything - just keep falling asleep everywhere! the boys were 2 a couple of weeks ago and the terrible twos kicked in just after so im finding them quite hard work at the mo ! They are still lovely thou !

hello to everyone else ! XX 

Nina X


----------



## Dominique123456

snagglepat - brilliant photos! Omg she is is so gorgeous!! This was my favourite: http://www.ginaroberts.com/photoshoot/20.jpg

Hi Twinmummy!! COngrats on successful 12 week scan and I don't envy having two terrible twos running around!! It's going to be so exciting for them when they have new little bro/sis to play with!

Pip - Happy anniversary xx

 /links


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi everyone,
Sorry I've not updated you all earlier, I've been following the Zita West theory of bed rest for the first couple of days... & thoroughly enjoyed it  

I'm pleased to tell you all that ET went really well on Thursday. It's such a rollercoaster, this IVF business, isn't it!? What looked really bleak on Monday turned out to be our best ever transfer! Both embryos were 8 cells each & perfect grade 1's (previously we've only ever had one perfect embryo by day 3, & a "good" grade 2 to go with it) so alongside the assisted hatching, acupuncture & extra meds we're quite optimistic.
The embryologist asked if he could continue to culture our 3rd embryo onto blastocyst & then freeze it via vitrification (which he's just introduced at our clinic... he's new to the team) so that gives us extra hope that the 2 we've had replaced might just get to blast this time too!

So that's it... just got to wait until 12th Feb now to find out if it was our turn this time!

Gina - those photos are absolutely fantastic, you must be over the moon with them! I like the same one as Dominique (well, I like them all!) but my favourite is the one of all 3 of you where Ember has put her little arm into the space in front of Rae & they're holding hands. I think it looks so loving & close.

Hi to everyone else & thanks again for all your support over the last few days.

Lottie x


----------



## leoaimee

Hi everyone,

im at my mummy's house in england and its snowing!  how beautiful!! 

gabs and i are over in the uk todo the hypno therapy ante natal course, thanks gina for all the information etc.  shame we couldnt do it with you in the end.  will let you know how it goes next week.  im looking forward to it, gabs isnt!!  but hope we both get something out of it.

pipgirl - wowsers!  youre so nearly there.  are you nervous?  excited? 
happy anniversary to you both.

twinmummy - your LO is gonna be a true summer baby.  if you go over due you might make my Bday!! 19th!  glad the pregnancy is going well.  me too no sickness, feel so lucky about that.
how are you little boys?  
yes i am getting big, but i kind of dont feel it, and im kind of suprised about my bump, and that people notice it!!  i had some one offer me a seat on a bus the other day, and i felt embarrased cos i didnt need it, wasnt tired, but felt like i wanted her to know how much i apprecitated her offer.

Lottiemaz - so glad your ET went well, great news!  and great about the bed rest.  got everything crossed for you   

i met up with my friend and her boyfriend today and it was great cos they were both really interested in the pregnancy and we talked alot about it, and i didnt bore them at all!!!  

we are having such a lovely time being back in london, we are mostly staying with gabys brother in south london but ive come to help my mum with her tax return.  we have a filled week with seeing friends and shopping and hopefully some galleries.  we went to the british museum today with gabys brother sil and DNs.  its amazing!  hadnt been since a child, if ever ... not sure.  anyway.  it was great.  a bit sad though that we missed the marc rothko exhibition (finished today) and the annie lebervitch (finished today) ... NEVER enough time when we are back in london to do everything.  but we feel so lucky to be able to come and have holidays here.  saw DN (my sisters baby) yesterday with BIL, he is so gorgeous.

big hugs to everyone.

axxx


----------



## Mable

Hello,
Just wanted to give a big wave to everyone. Nice to hear from some of the 'oldies' again - Tamsin and Gina. Good luck with your next IVF Tamsin. Sorry to hear about your house fall-through Gina. It's such a tricky time to buy and sell isn't it - must be stressful, financially.

Alison - I see from your ticker you've got to 28 weeks. Sounds like that stitch is doing the job - you're in the 3rd trimester. How are you feeling?

Good luck to those of you on the 2ww and people waiting to start treatment. 

DP is now 35 weeks and groaning around - lots of cramping in her tummy (is this braxton hicks?) and lumbering around huffing and puffing. Seems to need to rest most of the day  . She's interested in getting some hypnobirthing CDs if anyone can recommend any? We seem to be on the path towards a VBAC, although the continuous monitoring they say you have to have sounds a bit restrictive. As we haven't done anything about antenatal classes or anything, we'll be taking the playing it by ear approach and hope for some sensible, directive midwives on the day. i think we both think we'll end up with another caesarian to be honest.

Monty is having a great day in the snow - we building a snowlady outside. He's full of having a baby brother or sister soon - masses of role play with his dolls. Some of this allows him to express his ambivalence about what's coming - "Monty throw baby in rubbish truck", but he's equally full of cuddles, kisses and baby games. 

Babydust and toddlerdust all round  
Mable


----------



## leoaimee

this is my ma's garden this morning!

http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/22.html?gclid=CI-IzLyCvpgCFQ5GQwodkGveaQ

mable these are the people gina trained with and the CDs i have used for conception and pregnancy and now for the ante natal course.

bless monty sounds like he is having a lovely time acting out his feelings about the new baby, and you sound like you are handling that really well.

 [red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk 
or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi,
Lovely snow scene! How do you post pics in? We got a pic of our lovely embies which I wanted to share but don't know how to do it. I've got a photobucket account, do I need to do it through that? Is it appropriate to share it? I always worry about upsetting/ offending people who might not want to see some things.

The clinic phoned today to say our final embryo didn't make it to blast so hasn't been frozen. It set me back a bit as I'd been so positive up until today, but I've got to remember that it doesn't mean the two inside me wont make it. She said it's not that common for one that looks so good on day 3 to not continue onto blast, but it does happen sometimes. Hopefully it just means we made the right decision with the 2 we chose to transfer.

Bless little Monty, he sounds like he's having fun! At least he didn't "throw baby out in the snow"!!   

Hope everyone else is well?

Lottie x


----------



## leoaimee

lottie

i know what you mean about upsetting peeps, but i guess its ok here ... i for one would love to see your embies!!

if you have photobucket, right click on the photo online and then copy the htpp location from there into FF. paste it into the little icon bellow the U looks like a pic.

ax


----------



## TwoBumps

Righto, giving it a go.... (this may take a while!)
x


----------



## TwoBumps

It didn't work so I deleted the message. Do you paste the htpp inbetween the 2  symbols? It just gave the whole location but no picture, even if you clicked on it.


----------



## leoaimee

umm yes ....

so you right click on the photo in photo bucket.
click properties
you will see location: http something something 
copy from http onwards
click back to FF 
click on the photo icon (underneath the U)
and paste the http between the square bracketty things


----------



## TwoBumps

http://s277.photobucket.com/albums/kk64/sweetpotato73/th_Day3embryosJan09-1.jpg
Hope this has worked...
If so here are our (grade 1!!) 8 cell embryos on day 3, just moments before being replaced. They'd just done the assisted hatching on them but it doesn't show on the pic. Apparently, the little squiggly bit on the side of the left embryo is the remains of the sperm tail. Amazing!!
(Thanks for the tech help Gaby!)
x


----------



## TwoBumps

Well, it worked but it doesn't have the pic on, only the link & then when it opens it's really tiny. Sorry everyone, it's probably too much of a faff to see them, but they're there, honest!
x


----------



## leoaimee




----------



## TwoBumps

Aw thank you!!!!!!!!!! That put a big smile on my face!
(I must seem a real twit!)
xx


----------



## leoaimee

hope you dont mind i posted it for you.

i think you werent putting it in the photo thingame!

they are v cute!!  congrats and good luck!


----------



## leoaimee

nahh not a twit!!


----------



## rosypie

aww - i never got a pic of my embies. wish i had.

gaby - i love the british museum. when we had jude, eve was still working on museum street so once a week we used to meet eve for lunch then go hang out in the british museum. i loved sitting in that huge covered area, just watching people walk by. sometimes i'd sit there for a couple hours, b/feeding jude, holding him while he slept. what memories that place has...

fingers crossed for you lottie


----------



## leoaimee

ahhh rosypie that is really nice!  the covered courtyard is amazing isnt it?

love aimeex


----------



## TwoBumps

Aw, that was a lovely story Rosypie. Thanks for the good luck too!
This is the 1st time we've been given a pic of our embryos, they're on the mantlepiece like a 1st school photo, ha   I go have a look every morning & last thing at night too. Hopefull we'll have a scan pic up there soon   
Lottie


----------



## sallylouise

Hi LottieMaz,

I'm quite new on here but have just been reading what you have had to go through over the last week or so. Poor you and your partner.
The picture of your embies is lovely and really made me smile.   Good luck with the 2ww. My best friend had IVF and said the waiting was the worst bit...however she's now got 1 year old twins!

Take good care of yourself.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hello ladies,

Had last scan and consultant appt today!!

Twin 1 is weighing 6lbs 8oz and Twin 2 6lbs 4oz,      !! Twin 1 is head down and almost engaged!! Twin 2 is breech! Both bags of water appear to be intact on scan! 

So induction date set for 12th February!! Was hoping for earlier, but they want me to be 38wks!! 

However my blood pressure is way up and have two pluses of protein in my urine, so they have taken blood and if it shows pre-clampsia, then they will call me in the morning to get me in earlier!!

Am    they arrive on there own before next week or they might be 7lbs each by then!!!  

CLP


----------



## SANFRAN06

dont worry, big twins are good!!! Ours were 7lb8 and 6lb9 and they are doing really well still. Hold on in there! I so understand that feeling of just wanting them out but beleive me when people say make the most of it!! Just been up to settle freddie and Joe. However gorgeous they are I still dream of those sleeping nights!
They will be so worth the wait. You will just get more and more excited. Wishing you both tons of luck for a lovely birth, however ir happens. It will truely be the most amazing experience of your lives.
GOOD LUCK AND ENJOY!!
love kerry and Jen


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi,
Thank you for the lovely comments Sallylouise. Your friend is right, they whole TTC thing is one long never-ending circle of waiting! But very good luck for your journey, I see you're already waiting... for your 1st appointment! It's an exciting wait _most _ of the time though, I have to say.

Exciting news from you, CLP!! (See, even you're waiting!) What fab weights. My friend had twins last year who were very similar weights to your babies & they are now the healthiest, sturdiest little girls I've ever met! All the best of luck to you, hope your BP goes down & I can't wait to hear the good news very soon! 
Lottie


----------



## leoaimee

morning everyone.

great news cutie - hope preeclampsia isnt diagnosed.

sanfran - great to hear from you.

morning lottie!

ax


----------



## Misspie

Congratulations CLP on the twins......

Thats great news about the scan!

x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi all,

Bloods all normal, so no pre-eclampsia!   

So 8 sleeps til induction!!

CLP


----------



## leoaimee

HOOORAY CLP!!  great news!


----------



## TwoBumps

Fab news CLP, bet you're so relieved!
8 sleeps & counting...
x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Lottiemaz- Am so excited!! When is your OTD??    
By the way I'm with the others re- your EC, complain, complain, complain!!!

Aimeegaby- Are you getting excited about meeting your little one now?? Have you shopped and shopped?? I have clothes for the boys upto 6 months, baby shopping never gets dull!!  

Misspie- Thanks babe!  

Kerry- Hey babe, I know bigger is better, re- weights, but I'm only 5ft 2in with SPD! and am so uncomfortable!! Give Freddie and Joe a big cuddle from us, prehaps we should meet up, once the boys are here and we feel human again! xx

CLP


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi CLP,
Our OTD is 12th Feb... same day you'll be meeting your little ones if they've not arrived by themselves by then! Maybe they'll be as impatient as I'm getting, lol!
Lottie


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Lottie- I tested 5 days early!! Naughty, Naughty me!   So you can imagine how impatient am getting wait for the boys!! 

CLP


----------



## TwoBumps

5 DAYS? Did it give the right result?? Did you have to retest?
Oh, stop it... now _I_ want to test 5 days early, lol! 
I've got to the point where I'm searching the voting room for early signs (I do this every time... although obviously all my previous "signs" were all in my head ) This time I can honestly say I have nothing, nada, zilch!! So maybe _that's _ a sign!.... See what I mean!?! I even think non-existant signs are signs!
I think I'll have to go back to watching the very kind farmer who's ploughing snow from our cul-de-sac into neat piles... luckily we were one of the houses ones who didn't get a pile left outside (phew!). Our next door neighbour did so she'll need to park outside ours tonight... the road looks alot safer tho! It's keeping me occupied anyway, lol!
Lottie


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Lottiemaz- I came over all dizzy while out shopping (on the 19th), was convinced it was AF coming, as had nasty pains, wanted to do test to comfirm it was a   so I could take some brufen for the pain and cuddle up with a hot water bottle and feel sorry for myself. Anyway had clearblue digital test which came up   in under a minute and this was at ten at night, so not even first urine of day. OMG, I nearly fainted from shock!! We did two more tests, including clinic one OTD (23rd), because we just couldn't believe it!! 

Mind you since I have twins prehaps thats why it was  so early, what with the extra hormones etc.

CLP


----------



## TwoBumps

Well, in that case.... I want to be dizzy! lol  
Just been for acupuncture & she also did this lovely smoking moxa stick thing over the acupressure points on my legs. Just before we arrived she'd had a call from a 42 yr old client who has just got her positive result today, using her own eggs. How fantastic!!
Lottie


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Am gonna   you get a   Lottie!  I was bending down to look at something on a bottom self in Woolies and nearly ended up on the shelf!! lol

Have collapsed due to heavy AF in the past so thats why I thought AF was coming!

CLP


----------



## mintyfaglady

Shouldn't encourage you Lottie but I tested ealy too - 11 days past egg collection. Wasn't brave enough for a digital like CLP, but got the faintest of lines on a first response (pink ones). I think I'd have gone crazy if I hadn't. I'd rather have known, even though I knew the risk of things going south were still pretty high even with a second line, at least until OTD.

CLP I can't believe your twins are so big and you're carrying all that on a 5'2'' frame!! You hero-mummy! Good luck for the 12th if things don't move earlier by themselves. I have a feeling it's me and Edith and Mable next - eek!!

Love to all and sorry for being so quiet lately. Now I'm on leave I should have more time!

Minty
xxx


----------



## TwoBumps

Aw Minty, you're so naughty encouraging me like that! 
If truth be told, I'm actually a bit scared of testing because all we've ever known is failure so far (I know that lots of you will identify with that!). I dream of the day when we'll get our two little lines on the pee stick & I'd rather not know that only get one line _again_ . Silly isn't it!
CLP... you've been quiet... does that mean there's news?? 

Hi to everyone else, u still enjoying the snow aimeegaby?

Lottie


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Sorry, Lottiemaz no news, just went shopping with my mum and then around to hers for dinner!

CLP


----------



## Dominique123456

Hi  Hope aimee got back from snowy UK and managed to do soem shopping despite snow drifts and blizzards!


----------



## leoaimee

Hi Everyone

ooh Lottie its nail biting isnt it! sending loads of   and   your way.

and a big fat   for testing early!

cuttie - how are you feeling?  hope not too weighed down!  i am v aware of how much pressure there is around due dates etc.

dom - hi honey pity we couldnt meet.  snow was brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr cold!!  its aprox 16 degrees here so much warmer!

we shopped till we dropped.  i dont think we have to buy anthing else .... except the pram which we still havent managed to purchase.  long story!

a real highlight of the week for me was the natal hypnotherapy course gabs and i did friday and saturday.  was a real revolation!  cant praise it enough.  i would really recommend it to anyone and if not the course then definately the CDs.

love to everyone!

ax


----------



## Misspie

How is everyone today?

I started my ovulation tests with the CB packs on Sunday, trying to catch my dates this month in order to book my flights and arrnage everything for March!!!  

has anyone else used the CB fertility monitor, as purchased that over the weekedn too, trying to do as much as I can to watch my dates as much as posisble. But won't be able to start using that until end Feb!

Any news from CLP on the twins?

L
x


----------



## leoaimee

i used them misspie 

i would rate them 7/10 - they arent 100% accurate.  sometimes they showed i hadnt ovulated but clinic scan showed i did.

i would say it does make you more paranoid/obsessed but i probably would use them again!

ax


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Morning Ladies,

No news on the twin front I'm afraid, they are very comfy where they are and don't want to vacate!!  

But only 3 sleeps until induction!!    DP says she is very excited but  , I don't feel scared at all is there something wrong with me?? After all it's gonna hurt!!!  

Lottie- How you holding out on the pee sticks??

Aimee- I am so uncomfortable, I can't sleep for more than an hour or two at a time! And I thought that happen after the birth!! lol  My advice hun, is sleep as much as you can before you get too big to get comfy!! 

 to everyone else!

CLP


----------



## leoaimee

do you know what kind of induction methods they are gonna go for?

ax


----------



## Dominique123456

CLP - that's great that you're not scared, at the end of the day it will be a much nicer experience for you I bet! Wow, so soon to meeting your babies!!!

AImee - don't worry, the weather and lack of time was conspiring against us! Glad you got some shopping. Are you planning a totally natural birth now you've found the hypnotherapy?

Anyone going to Excel baby exhibition at the end of Feb?

Dom
x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Aimee- They will decide method on the day once they examine my cervix, but told probably gel unless cervix already started to open, then they will break waters, if nothing hapens after that then its the drip! 

CLP


----------



## leoaimee

the hypno therapy thing isnt to have a 'natural' birth ie no pain killers ... its more to just get you into the zone to not be scared and to be able to ro have a more instinctive birth.  

the theory is that our bodies are made to give birth and we have all the right hormones and muscles to do so.  if we allow our 'primitive body' to just get on with it and try and relax and let go with our rational neo cortex then we will have a more calm birth (with hopefully less interventions because there are greater risks with the more interventions you have and taking less time).  the trick is allowing our bodies to get on with it ... without our minds getting all confused and interfering. 

so the hypno therapy part is training yourself to let go with your mind and allow your body to do its thing!

there is no kind of pressure to have a certain kind of birth, like at home in a pool.  
however there are lots of reasons why being at home and in a pool might help allow us to be more relaxed etc and therefor reduced the length of time for the labour.

Our bodies wont allow us to go into labour if we are feeling anxious or scared.  if we have aderenilin in our system then our contractions will slow down or stop.

if we are relaxed we naturally produce the hormones (oxytocin, relaxin and endorphines) which make the contractions, are natural pain killer, and soften the cervix and birth canal.

it all makes perfect scientific and intuative sense!

gina - snaglepat is the real expert!!  she teaches the course and is a dula!

axxx


----------



## Dominique123456

Wow - that does sound like really helpful advice. People keeping asking me if i'll have pain relief - and I just think what do ya mean 'if?'    Can you post link tot he CD for me?

Thanks!


----------



## leoaimee

http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/

i would really really recommend them!

the course is also great for partners cos it gives top tips on how to support the birthing mother.

gabs really really didnt want to go! her idea of hell. but she really said she learnt alot and now has a clear idea of what i will need most during the birth and she has a plan of action!

ax


----------



## Dominique123456

that's really good for Gabs  i'm deffo going to order the cds!


----------



## TerriWW

Hi everyone

Been enjoying reading the site over the last few weeks but not got round to posting. 

CLP - wow you're doing great aren't you. What a great job you're doing getting your twins to such good weights! And they're still hanging in there! Best of luck for the birth - so exciting. That end part of the pregnancy is uncomfortable with one on board so I'm not surprised sleep isn't so good with 2 on board! 

Been enjoying reading the chats on births. Have to say first time round I did read the hypnobirth books and other things. I think it's a good idea especially if it makes you more relaxed about the impending birth. The advice I would give anyone is just keep an open mind and then you'll be fine. I think people who have a specific idea of the birth they want struggle most. Any techniques to help you through the labour and birth though are great. In my first labour I laboured for 31 hours and then decided on an epidural even though I'd said I'd go as long as I could without. I was just so tired! Contractions every 5 mins and no sleep over a 31 hour period was just exhausting. Had the epidural and slept for an hour and felt great and ready for the home straight! I struggled with the birthing pool too. I found that when a contraction came, I just wanted to totally relax through it. So in the birthing pool I kept slipping under so I had to get out before I drowned!  

I absolutely wanted a hospital birth first time as I knew it would put my mind at rest being there. This time I still think I'll end up going to hospital but I am thinking about a home birth. There are some benefits when you already have a small child. It's not so much that I want to be at home for the birth but I want to be home straight after the birth and with my partner and son. Will have to think a little more on this one.

Glad everyone is doing well.

Got my fingers crossed for you Lottie

Terri


----------



## TwoBumps

Wow! All this talk of birthing is exciting... it's getting so close for some of you!!!

Sorry you're not sleeping so well CLP, not long to go now tho! Then it'll be more nights of non-sleep! 

As for me, I woke this morning feeling really grumpy, thick-headed & had mild a/f pains. Today is 15 days post e/c so a/f would be due around now. Anyway, she's not arrived yet, tho keep getting mild pains on & off. My mood has lifted, as has the headache but my boobs are _killing_ me!! More than I've ever noticed before... although it could be the Cyclogest (progesterone) causing that (& keeping a/f away!). I hate this bit of the 2WW... any potential pregnancy signs could also easily be a/f signs & I find that really frustrating. I just want to KNOW NOW!!! But DP is being the  & wont let me test until Thursday. Like she says, at this stage it either has or hasn't worked & nothing we can do will change that now. "We've just got to stay positive!"

So, what I need is all your early signs when you were 1st pregnant. I've read through the poll on it a hundred times but I need it from people I "know". Up until today I had absolutely nothing, which makes me scared that it's not good news 

A very tense & worried Lottie x


----------



## nismat

Lottie - mega tender boobs were my only sign that I got before testing!  

CLP - wishing you lots of luck for the birth, whether that's induced or otherwise. And don't worry at all about not being worried - there's no need to be anxious about it, and it's great that you're not!

Aimee - glad you (both!) enjoyed the course. I found the Natal Hypnotherapy birth preparation CD really helpful in getting me "in the zone" for giving birth, as you said. All my NCT group were anxious to varying degrees about giving birth, but I wasn't at all. I very much felt that what will be, will be. 

I would also echo Terri's point about being open-minded - you simply cannot know what your body (or your baby) will do during labour, and you can't control it (kind of hard for me to accept!). I didn't have the labour/birth that I'd wanted or planned, but as we all came out OK at the other end of it, I didn't feel any regrets over the syntocin/epidural/eventual C-section that ended up happening.


----------



## TwoBumps

Thanks nismat. Here's hoping they're my sign too!  
Lottie x


----------



## mintyfaglady

I had AF type twinges and was breathless and monster hungry in the TWW that ended in our BFP.

Really hopeful for you Lottie. I can't believe how restrained you and DP are being. I think I'd have gone round the twist if I'd waited that long!


----------



## rosypie

fingers crossed for you lottie x 

i'll echo what terri and nismat have said - an open mind is the most helpful tool  i also remember this thread from ages ago http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=106665.0

good reading.

nice to see you nismat  we'll be crossing everything for you this spring. have you got any dates yet?


----------



## leoaimee

lottie - my only thing that was diff in my 2ww was my sex drive kind of disapeared (making up for it now!) ... i normally get a bit frisky round pmt time and didnt.  other than that no symptoms at all.  or none that i could pin down.

you are being very impressive waiting till thurs if youre 15 days past ET ....   

terri  and nismat - thanks for your wise words on the birth process.  i certainly dont have any massive expectations to not have certain procedures etc ... just have to see what comes, and hope whatever comes will result in healthy happy baby and healthy happy mummies.

ros thanks for the link will have a look at that when i have more time.

axxx


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

*Lottie* - my boobs were my biggest sign too. They were really sore and my nipples bizarrely got bigger (kind of like they 'stole' some regular skin from around them) and darker. I also had really strong premenstrual symptoms, even more so than I'd usually have had if AF was on the way. I've got my fingers crossed for you. It's sounding hopeful from here. 

*Terri*, I had a home birth and couldn't recommend it highly enough. It was great. I know that being in my own space really helped me to be able to relax and let my body do what it needed to. 31 hours is a long stretch! Good on you for keeping it up that long. Ember popped out after 27 hours which was long enough.    At the end of the day if you prepare for a home birth you can always transfer in to hospital if you decide you want the additional medical support/pain relief once you're in labour. You'd be much more able to go with the flow then. I usually recommend this to birth clients who aren't sure because it keeps all their options open. You can't very easily suddenly decide you're going to have a home birth on the day because there might not be community midwives on call if they don't know you're going to need them.

The Natal Hypnotherapy techniques worked really well for me - for about the first 25 hours. That's when I hit transition and everything became a bit too much. I said I wanted transfer to hospital and the midwife reminded me that I hadn't tried gas and air yet - in my labour-muddled-brain I'd forgotten it existed! In the end she didn't even get it out her car because the next thing we knew I was pushing and suddenly feeling all in control again. Ember was born 45 minutes later. Being born at home meant that Rae was able to take a really active part - she and the midwife 'caught' Ember between them. We were all tucked up in our own bed together within an hour of the placenta being delivered, being served yummy home-made soup by my cousin.

An open mind is definitely the best plan. At the end of the day, I'm sure no-one would turn down intervention if the mother or baby was at risk. I do believe that many interventions are used much too early though, at the point when they 'think there's a chance that you might...' rather than 'it's looking very likely that...'. That was one of the other main reasons for me choosing to birth at home. I knew I wanted as little intervention as possible and I wasn't confident that in a hospital environment I'd be able to keep it at bay. As it was I'm glad I did because, had I been in hospital they'd probably have put me on the drip to speed up contractions when things weren't moving at the pace of 1cm an hour and they'd have cut the cord and whisked Ember away as soon as she was born as she was a little limp initially. Because we didn't cut the cord she was still getting everything she needed from the placenta and she perked up by herself within a minute, and she remained close to Rae and I in those first precious few moments.

And on an aside, this evening I was booked by my first birth client since I gave birth myself. All being well I'll be supporting a very lovely couple to have have a home waterbirth in around five weeks time. I can't wait. 

So I work around birth and birth preparation every day. I'm very happy to get quizzed if anyone has any questions.

*CLP* - wishing you all the best for the birth of your boys. I can't wait to hear your birth story. I hope it all goes well!

Best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## leoaimee

Hi Gina

I love hearing ember's birth story! 

Our trainer showed me your photo on the cover of Dula magazine.  Great shot.  

My biggest fear with our birth was that gabs would try and get me to hospital too quickly, and gabs fear was i wouldnt want to go quick enough.  but since doing the course i think we have a better idea of the stages of labour and we both are more agreed on when to go in (as close to the end as poss).  also i didnt know that you could ask for the hospital not to cut the chord immediately.  and i didnt know that they can do the agpar tests by looking as the baby is held by the mummy.  so we are both really on the ball now with that.  and gabs feels really confident about dealing with the hospital.

ive got a MW appointment today so have some questions for her regarding the hospital policy.  in gibraltar they have v low epidural rate (not sure about other interventions or pain relief) but the MW told me on the first meeting that women in gib normally dont get to hospital till the second stage, i guess cos most people are v close by, and also they are supported be extended family of women who have all experienced birth before.

im really looking forward to it!  cant wait.

its also v positive because in my yoga class all the women there on 2nd pregnancies all speak very highly of labour and the birth experience.

axxx


----------



## nismat

rosypie said:


> nice to see you nismat  we'll be crossing everything for you this spring. have you got any dates yet?


Mwah right back at ya!  Feel like I've been very rubbish at keeping in touch with you guys 
We haven't got a fixed date set yet to start; I'm working on another cookery book at the moment, so the idea is that we'll start soonish after the manuscript is handed in (March 6th). If we start that cycle (I'll be on long protocol again), then I'd be starting down-regging end of March, but we might choose to start in April instead. I've got an appointment to see the consultant to get the ball rolling again on Monday 23rd Feb, so we should firm up same dates fairly soon! Re-reading all the birth stories has made me feel v broody again


----------



## rosypie

it


----------



## rosypie

^thanks bruno  

be back later to post proper


----------



## rosypie

yeah, so what i was trying to say before bruno came a ruined it with his fat little fingers was...

@nismat - it's really strange, i was only talking to E about you yesterday saying that we'd not seen you around or heard from you. and then there you were! weird. anyway, if we weren't at least as bad as you at keeping in touch we'd have been in touch before now    hey, if you conceive after 6th april then you can have both of you on the birth certificate... keep us posted  

@aimee - scary and exciting times, i remember them well. sounds like you're doing all you can to prepare yourself. it's all you can do  

well, i finally took around the bottle of champagne i bought for the consultant who delivered bruno (just a year late  )). his wife invited me in and we had a nice cup of tea and a chat while the kids wrecked the joint! (she is a friend of my mum's too). she was so nice, so warm. sometimes you meet people and they just exude warmth. just made me want to go round again and make her my friend.

chicken pox has been doing the rounds here. jude has recovered now, bruno escaped it but now my niece has come out in spots and my sister was due yesterday. apparently the new baby will be covered by her immunity but what bad timing eh? i hope she has an uncomplicated birth and doesn't have to stay in hospital. when i had bruno it was horrible being away from jude (it was the first time too) but at least he could visit, at least he wasn't banned from the hospital ward like my poor niece will be    i haven't actually thought about being an auntie again until recently. can't wait to hold a newborn baby again


----------



## Twinmummy

Hi All -

Just wanted to say a massive GOOD LUXK to CLP and her DW who are going into hosp today to have their twin boys !!

So exciting XXXXX

Cant wait to hear the good news X

Hope everyone is doing well X


----------



## cazinge

I'll echo that... GOOD LUCK guys!!!!   

Hope everything goes ok, can't wait to hear the good news!!!

Caz x x


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi,
CLP - all the best for today, can't wait to hear your news x

Sadly we got a negative this morning. We're gutted & not sure where to go from here. What do we need to do to make this work?? How naive were we to think all we needed was sperm.....! We've booked our follow-up for 6th March so we've got a little time to get our heads around things before moving on again.

Take care everyone,
Lottie


----------



## leoaimee

lottie!    so sad honey.


----------



## Twinmummy

lottie - so sorry to hear your sad news. You must be feeling pretty awful right now - life is so cruel. X 

where is your clinic - have you always used this same donor ??


----------



## TerriWW

Lottie

SO sorry .. really feel for you. You probably don't want to question of analyse right now, but you seem to have frosties from your last 2 ivfs. It there any reason you didn't use them rather than doing fresh? I know at our clinic, the frozen embryo transfer success is really good now. With some people it's better because they don't have the stress of the whole follicle growing and egg removal so it's less traumatic... just an idea, FET might be the way forward for you?

The unknown side of all this FT is so upsetting...


----------



## cazinge

So sorry Lottie,   x x


----------



## snagglepat

Oh *Lottie*, I'm so sorry to hear that.  I was feeling so hopeful for you too. Be sure to treat yourself gently whilst you get to grips with it all.

*CLP* - hope it's going well! Can't wait to hear your news.

Gina. x


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi,
Thanks for all your messages.
We've had a day of lounging around today & discussing possible options for moving forwards. The 1st thing we'll be taking up with the clinic is the terrible experience we had at egg collection & we're looking for a free cycle to compensate for this. 
I'm a bit worried that there's something wrong with my eggs (because of a flippant comment the embryologist made, "Hmm, you always get lots of fertilised eggs but seem to lose quite a few embryos along the way") so today we've been discussing perhaps using DP's eggs with me still carrying. But then we worry about her age & the fact that she's never had any tests done so we've no idea about her fertiity & have we left it too late to change track now?? It goes on & on....!
Terri - we have avoided using our frozen embryos up to now as we were hoping to be able to use them for a sibling at a later date. We figured that embryos frozen when I was 35 may be more successful than a fresh cycle when I'm 40ish. Right now though, I feel we'll be lucky to have a 1st born, let alone siblings! It's something we've discussed today as an option as to be honest, every cycle we've had has had some sort of problem, so it might be a way forwards. On our 1st cycle my bladder was knicked during ec & I ended up with a kidney infection, I developed severe OHSS on the 2nd cycle & then you know what happened at ec on this cycle. So a FET might well be a smoother ride for us. Like you say, it's the unknown side to it all that makes it so hard.
Twinmummy - we've used a few donors over the cycles. For our 1st 3 IUI's we were at a different clinic & had to choose a new donor each time. Then we switched clinic (to LWC) & chose a new donor who we used for our medicated IUI & 1st IVF. However, his sperm didn't thaw well on the IVF cycle & they ended up performing ICSI so when that cycle failed we chose a new donor (who has proven fertility). We're really happy with the final donor & the clinic let us reserve his sperm again for the 3rd IVF (because of our plans for the frozen embryos we have from the 2nd cycle).

Nothing ever goes according to plan, does it!?

Thanks again everyone. I'm looking forwards to CLP's new to cheer us up!
Lottie x


----------



## sallylouise

So sorry Lottie to hear your news.  You sound like you are being really brave. Thinking of you.


----------



## jo36

Lottie, just wanted to say how very sorry I was to hear you news.   You certainly have been through the mill. Your relationship with your DP must be rock solid to get through such an emotional rollercoaster together. Its no easy feat. Its good to hear that you are looking at other options, especially approaching the clinic about your god-awful experience with EC. You deserve nothing less.


----------



## leoaimee

it does sound like your being really brave!

maybe you should speak to your embryologist and try and find out what he or she meant by the comment, it maybe that it was an off hand comment that you are now placing alot of emphasis on because you need answers.  

really sending you lots of love for you both!

ax


----------



## Dominique123456

Lottie   I agree with Aimee, the clinic has a responsibility to clearly explain what was meant by that. I would have been thrown into a spin if the embryologist had said that to me - don't they realise what a huge difference the stuff they say has on our confidence!?? I would add that comment into your complaint. 

Getting a negative always made me feel numb, confused and disappointed. I think it would be good to discuss all your options with a counsellor which I think is free and confidential through LWC.

Lots of hugs to you both


----------



## pem

Lottie - Massive   for all you are going through, its such a tough time, thinking of you...

Gina - Ember is a little beauty, I read your story in Practical Parenting this week, they presented it really well, I really love your birth story..

Can't wait to hear twin news!

Em x


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

Sorry been rubbish posting recently altho Lou has not been well love her, again we were in hossie over the weekend, so in january she had the rotavirus, then got chic pox and then over the weekend we woke to her struggling to breathe and was purple had to call ambulance was a very scarey experience, and the it happened again on the sat morn, it was just that she had got gunk stuck in her upper airway and we could not shift it, however came home monday again and after a course of antibs seems to be much improved., altho I am very paranoid about her sleeping at night and check her very regularly as had been sleeping in her room may venture into my own tonight see how she is before bed.  Anyhow she is doing really well now, she is trying to walk around the furniture, however her little ankles just arent strong enough yet and bend inwards slightly so we have ordered boots from physio which should arrive this week, fingers crossed and then we are in for trouble I think, lol.

Well all excited now as I called the clinic today and we have consultation on 2nd March to talk about starting IVF/ICSI for sibling, yeah!!  Just need to get some extra work in now to get more pennies!!  Hoping to get gp to fund bloods and gonna ask about drugs too they can only say no after all, worth a try!!

Hope everyone ok, sorry no personals, just finihed a 12.5hr shift and am cream crackered!!

Lottie  - Sorry to hear your news hun, take it easy hun and lots of huggles to you!!

Pem    -  Edie looks so grown up in her picture!!

Gina  -  YOur pics are just fab!!

Maggie
xx


----------



## rosypie

lottie   so sorry to see your news


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi all,
Oh goodness, what a rollercoaster we're on...
As requested by the clinic, I continued with the meds & re-tested this morning, using ASDA's own brand tests. We got a line in the test window, but nothing in the control window, which according to the leaflet meant it was a failed test & we should do another. (Admittedly my "stream" had been a bit wonky & it ended up all over the stick, not just on the absorbant tip!)
So I managed to squeeze out a little more into a pot, dipped in a new stick & it came up positive (_with a line in both windows_!) within about 1 minute. 
Then, not able to believe our eyes, I dug deep into my cupboard & pulled out some old cheapie ebay HPT's that we still have from our IUI days. They're still in date until March so we tested again... but it was negative. Then again... another negative!
What on earth are we meant to make of all that
The leaflet on the ASDA tests says they're 99.9% accurate but we're too scared to trust it, especially as the 1st test was a failed test.
So the plan now is to go buy a Clearblue test today & repeat again tomorrow....
I think I'm losing it now....
Lottie x


----------



## magsandemma

Oh Lottie

What a rollercoaster indeed, bless you both, I wish you lots of luck for tomorrow withe the cb, hoping that the asda test is correct and that it just picks up a different amount of hormones than the other ones you have, as they all detect different levels of hormones i remember when I looked on peeonastick.com I think it is some detect 25u and some 50u so fingers crossed for you both!!   Take it easy and try not to drive yourselves to mad between now and next test!!   Easier said than done I am sure.

         

Maggie
xx


/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lottie I can so emapthise with the trauma of pee stick tests.  When I did my pee stick with a cheapie (supposed to register HCG at 10!), First Response and Clear Blue digital.  FR was negative, Cheapie negative and CBD 'pregnant'.  I was then hysterical and rang the clinic and asked for a blood test which they did and turned it around in 45 mins, and I was pregnant with a BHCG of 297.  I also complained to FR and they did send me my money back but not the cost of the blood test!

Wishing you lots of love and luck but I think it is for real- I also pee in a pot and dip it in (get them from the hospital or practice nurse).



L x


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi,
Thanks Maggie & JJ1 for your messages... they've certainly given us a ray of hope that it might be true! We've been out today & bought a twin pack of Clearblue Digital tests ready for tomorrow morning. I bet we don't sleep tonight!
This morning, the ASDA tests measured at 25mIU/ml & the eBay ones supposedly measured at 10mIU/ml but like you say, they could fail to detect it if they're not that good. I really hope so!!
Regardless of the result tomorrow, we're going to see our GP on Monday & ask for a blood test just to be sure.

Well, hope you've all had a lovely Valentine's Day. We went out for a meal & ended up sharing a table with my mum & dad who happened to be in the same restaurant!!?! Romantic hey!? And I tried pigeon breast for the first time & had to swap it with my dad for his Steak Diane... it was repulsive! It tastes the same as how pigeon's smell (a bit like how goats cheese tastes how goats smell... although I like goats cheese!)
Anyway, enough of that, enjoy the rest of your evening & I'll let you know either way tomorrow.
Lottie x


----------



## Pinktink

Good luck for tomorrow, sending lots of   your way, hope you manage to get some sleep tonight  Lol about the pigeon - yummy!

Amber and Lynn xxx


----------



## Dominique123456

Ooh Lottie - bloomin' hell. What a rollercoaster. Fingers crossed those clearblue give you good news!!! xxx


----------



## TwoBumps

[fly]I AM PREGNANT!!!![/fly]








We cant believe that it's finally, actually true!! 
Thank you to you all for your words of encouragement & support, we'll stop hijacking the thread now, honest!!!
Love Lottie


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yeah!!!! I am so thrilled for you both wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy
[fly]                    [/fly]

L x


----------



## rosypie

yay! here's to an easy and uneventful pregnancy for you!


----------



## Twinmummy

Congratulations ! well done ! blimey what a rollercoaster ! you must be thrilled XXXX


----------



## lesbo_mum

hi guys

does anyone know any news on CLP yet

Congrats Lotte!!  

em x


----------



## Misspie

Hi Lottie, 

Reading the threads you certainly have been on a rollercoaster, and now you guys couldnt have had any better news after al this time!

CONGRATULATIONS  

L
x


----------



## magsandemma

What wonderful news, BIG CONGRATS to you both, heres to a happy and healthy 9months hun!!

Take it easy 
MAggie
xx


----------



## Pinktink

Congratulations to you both  That is amazing news  xxx


----------



## pem

Massive Congrats on your BFP......             Iam really chuffed for you!! Heres to a healthy, happy pregnancy!


----------



## snagglepat

Oh *Lottie*, that's great! It clearly all sounded so hopeful for a reason.  Yey!

Congratulations you two. What a lovely late valentines gift for you. 

*Lesbo_mum* - I keep coming on to see if there's news from CLP too. I'm itching to find out how it all went.

Gina x


----------



## sallylouise

Well done Lottie! I've just shed a tear of joy for you. I know we don't know each other in the normal sense on this website but I genuinely feel so happy for you. Enjoy.


----------



## jo36

Haven't been on for a few days so just catching up on the* BFN* turned *BFP* - well done *Lottie*. You must be totally over the moon! Loads of luck on a healthy pregnancy...XX


----------



## leoaimee

lottie 

CONGRATULATIONS to you BOTH ... i have welled up and big grin on my face ... what a lovely start to my monday!!!!!!!  woooopie!!     

                                                                                             

mags and emma -   for poorly Lou.


----------



## cazinge

BLimey look what happens when u don't come on FF over the weekend!!!

Lottie -   Congratualtions to you both

I've got a job interview on thurs & if it all goes well then we'll be able to start ttc at the end of the year!!! Yay!!!!

Love to all, 


Caz x


----------



## leoaimee

good luck with the job interview!


----------



## Dominique123456

Lottie - congratulations, and celebrations!!! You gotta watch this Lottie - 




Cazinge - Ooh fingers crossed and good luck!!

Lottie - I'd STILL sue/complain/get your money back as now you can spend it on fun baby things! Whoo hoo!!!


----------



## Misspie

Good luck Caz on the job interview......

I'm so bored ( I have loads to do but don't want to be here) 

Wish it was still the weekend and I didn't have to be at work!

Lx


----------



## leoaimee

just wanted to share the news that i have lost four months or so of work .... which i need to redo asap.  

pants bugger pants!

at least im not hysterically crying like thursday as i carted off the HD to the computer shop .... not a great look for a pregnant woman!


----------



## Misspie

Ohhh no Aimee....

Technology is great when it works, but when it doesn't............................!!!

Hoepfully the HD isn't too big? Otherwis I can imgiane what you are saying - LOL


----------



## Dominique123456

omg - lost 4 months of work!?? You are being calm, tho I suppose there's no point getting upset if there's nothing you can do. I get so angry if I lose just an hours work! Will you be able to remember most of it?


----------



## leoaimee

i know!  i was really really upset on thursday when it happened ... ive had three days to get used to the idea ....

its all accounts work, so i have to go back through the bank statements and all the invoices and redo it all .... 

it is pretty gutting and im not sure i will be able to finish it in 9 weeks ...

ax


----------



## mintyfaglady

Good Lord Lottie! What a crazy cycle from start to finish! How fantastic to end it with a BFP though - HUGE congrats to you both. Here's to a happy, healthy 9 months ahead of you!


----------



## magsandemma

Wow Minty

Was just wondering the other day how far you were now, wow over 36wks, not long at all are you girls all prepared??  Well as much as you can be, must be very excited now!!

Maggie
xx


----------



## pipgirl

hey great news for lottie....amazing. just shows miricles can happen.

pip


----------



## emnjo

Oh Lottie thats AMAZING news, I am soooooo very pleased for you


----------



## mintyfaglady

Heh, Maggie - Us? Prepared?  

To be fair though, we're getting there - sorted out a MOUNTAIN of clothes today that someone gave us and the moses basket is up and ready in the bedroom, though that fact still freaks me out a little.  We're both starting to get really excited now and though I'm a bit nervous about the birth itself (we both are) I'm finally able to see past the pregnancy and imagine our little baby, home with us at last!

I CANNOT believe Lou is over 1 already! Where did the time go? Sounds like she'll be giving you the run around soon enough, though I hope you don't have any more scary illnesses in store. And planning to start trying for a wee brother or sister for her - how exciting!

Aimee - that sucks about the lost work, especially having to crunch all those numbers again!

Caz - good luck getting that job!


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi everyone,
Thank you so much for all your lovely messages since I posted our news. Did any of you click on the youtube link that Dominique left?? Ha, it was fab, thank you!
This cycle has been so up & down, about an hour after I posted I started bleeding. It lasted about an hour & has been just spotting ever since but obviously we're really worried that we may have rejoiced too soon. We saw our GP today & I had an HCG blood test to check my levels, which we'll find out the result of tomorrow. Please keep us in your thoughts/ prayers. I'll let you know the outcome.

On a happier note, I've just found CLP's birth announcement. Here it is... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178126.0;topicseen
What great news!!

Lottie x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi some pic's of the boys!!! (can't do photobucket) will get DW to post when she out of hospital!!!

http://www.********.com/photo.php?pid=1439425&l=4efe4&id=765438680

http://www.********.com/photo.php?pid=1433279&l=7204f&id=765438680

http://www.********.com/photo.php?pid=1439420&l=8dd7f&id=765438680

http://www.********.com/photo.php?pid=1439431&l=d4b0e&id=765438680

/links


----------



## SANFRAN06

Congratulations!!!! They are so gorgeous, it brings back lovely memories. Hope DW is doing ok and that thomas will be with you both soon. I will email you those pics.
Take care and enjoy every minute it goes so fast
Kerry and Jen


----------



## TwoBumps

They're absolutely beautiful! You must be _so proud_!
Congratulations to you all,
Lottie x


----------



## lesbo_mum

congratulations ladies so so happy for you and they are both little stunners!!


----------



## leoaimee

congratulations CLP and DP!!!!  they are beautiful.  

Lottie you are in my prayers!


----------



## magsandemma

CLP  -  Big Congrats to you and your partner, what fab news, hope you are all home now having lots of snuggles!!

Lottie  -  Sorry to hear you are having a worrying time, bless you, hope the blood test brings you good news today!!

No more personals at mo sorry can here Lou waking up, lol

MAggie
xx


----------



## Misspie

Lottie - We will all be thinking and praying for you. xx

CLP  -  CONGRATULATIONS, they look so cute, bless them!

It makes you soo broody....

L
xx


----------



## mintyfaglady

Awww - gorgeousness X 2!! 
Congratulations CLP and DW! You must be over the moon at finally meeting your little lads.


----------



## Mable

Keeping fingers crossed tightly for you *Lottie*. Can't imagine what you are going through. I had a faint BFP once and then bleeding that night. I bled masses though - I hope that the fact that it stopped for you is a very good sign indeed. Fingers crossed.

Thinking of you *Minty* as we share the same due date! Have you got some names sorted?! We are in nesting fury - she's got me up the ladders redecorating, and is tidying so much the house looks like an ikea showroom. Monty is used to a lot more mess than this and was wandering around this morning saying 'where my toys gone?' (in new toy chest that I assembled at midnight last night). Am also feeling that urge to dig up and completely replant the whole garden in time for the birth, which I remember feeling in the build-up to Monty's birth. Argghhh - must put 'rest lots' on our list of things to do.


----------



## leoaimee

oh mable thats so cute about the garden!  funny about the nesting!

we are getting the cot on saturday and gabs has started painting ... she is very organised and everthing done ahead of time.  unlike me!

anyone got any advice on what size birthing balls you should chose?


----------



## mintyfaglady

Ah, poor Monty and the missing toys! 

My Mrs is nesting far more frantically than me, but I'm not complaining! I think she's waiting for this frantic cleaning urge to kick in for me, but no luck so far. The midwife did say yesterday that baby is back-to-back though, so maybe I should get on my hands and knees and scrub the skirting boards!

Aimee, the gym/birthing ball should be big enough so that when you sit on it your knees are lower than your hips. Sadly, lanky lass that I am, I couldn't find one big enough to do that for me, hence the need for hands and knees!


----------



## TwoBumps

Ha ha *Minty*, I think you should get going on those skirting boards! That should swivel him/ her around!
*Aimee*, I bet you're so excited to be getting your cot! We moved into our current house 2 years ago & have re-decorated top to bottom, all apart from what will be our baby's room. We're saving that one so we can relish doing it in whatever scheme we like at the time. Putting all your final bits in must be wonderful. Do you ever watch "Baby's room" on Discovery H&H? I love it, saddo that I am! Although I wouldn't want some of their "creations"!
How's the garden coming along *Mable*? My mum once told me the story of when she brought my baby sister home for the 1st time & my dad had had the same "garden-nesting" as you. I was 5 at the time & he'd let me help, so when my mum & sister arrived the garden looked fab... but there were muddy footprints all through the house! Men, eh? Well, I guess he tried.

We've still no news to report as our blood results are now not going to be back until tomorrow. Do the people in the lab not realise what torture we're going through Good news is that the bleeding & spotting has completely stopped so hopefully we still have a little one hanging on in there. 

Lottie


----------



## nismat

*Lottie * - I really hope that the blood test results tomorrow show that you've still got that miracle baby on board - this hasn't been an easy ride for you has it?! 

*CLP and DP * - congratulations on the birth of your twin boys. Hope you're all doing wonderfully well 

*Minty and DP*, and *Mable/Edith * - I'm so excited for you all awaiting the arrival of your babies in the next few weeks, especially given the experiences you both went through to conceive them  

*Aimee * - I've just done a quick Google re: birthing balls and found this about the different sizes (on tens.co.uk) 
The size you require depends largely on your height:
If your height is up to 155cms (5' 2") we recommend a 55cm ball. Between 155 and 170 cms (5' 2" - 5' 8") you should use a 65cm ball and if you are taller than 170 cms the 75 cm ball is the most appropriate.
65cm is the size of a standard gym ball, so I just bought one for a fiver from Argos  Worked fine for me, in fact I used it loads. My NCT friends still talk about me taking it to our antenatal classes to sit on! It helped my aching back hugely.


----------



## rosypie

i loved my ball too! sat on it all the time towards the end. both times. that was a cheap one too (even cheaper than yours i think nismat, a tescos special  )


----------



## magsandemma

Oh Lottie  -  How horrid that you have to wait til tomorrow for results, but hoping it will be worth the weight hun and good that its stopped now, will be thinking of you        

Maggie
xx


----------



## jo36

*Lottie  - Heaps of good luck on your results, what a nightmare. Keep strong and thinking of you.

CLP - CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of your darling boys. Little treasures...enjoy them!*


----------



## lesbo_mum

Good luck Lottie for today


----------



## rosypie

thinking of you lottie. good luck for today


----------



## cazinge

Big *CONGRATULATIONS* to CLP & DP!!! The Boys are gorgeous!!!  

Good luck Lottie

Caz x


----------



## Misspie

Good Luck Lottie!

What do you guys use the gym balls for??  

L
x


----------



## mintyfaglady

L, sitting on them can help the baby get into the right position for being born and also some women like to use them during labour to get into comfortable positions.

There are some pictures here: http://www.birthtides.co.uk/balls.htm

Hope that helps!

Lottie - thinking of you today and hoping it's (still) good news.

/links


----------



## leoaimee

They are to keep you strong and supple.

you can use them during pregnancy to give strength to your legs and relax your back.  they also build up your core strength important during labour.

can help baby to engage in late stage of pregnancy.

you can use them during the birth to either lie on or to sit on (whatever is comfy) and they can help the baby move down into position.

my friend from yoga said hers was great during her first baby's birth.

ax


----------



## lesbo_mum

Minty interesting bit of info on that link... i didnt know anything about birthing balls but i do now cheers  

Aimee i've never done Yoga is it interesting i always said i'd give it a shot but never did... also said i'd try pilates but still havent!


----------



## emnjo

Thinking of you Lottie...


----------



## lesbo_mum

has anyone heard from Lottie yet... i keep logging on at work every half hour or so to check.....


----------



## leoaimee

im a yoga fan!  although not really a very advanced yogi and not very bendy!!

i did yoga at uni all those years ago ... and then bits and bobs in london, and then since being here in spain gibraltar i have attended the classes here a bit more regularly over the last three years or so.

check it out ***** mum ... its great but there are loads of styles and classes and they suite different people.

forexample some can be pretty hard core and some are really soft and floaty so it just depends what level of fitness you have and what kind of person you are.


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi,
Thanks for all your messages.
Sadly it wasn't good news, my HCG levels were less than 2 so it confirmed our worst fears. I've just got to stop the meds now & let the bleed continue. 
Spoke to our consultant who said it must have been a slow developing embryo to implant so late & that it's not usually a good sign if you get a BFN on OTD, followed by a BFP a few days later. News to us! Then he started rattling on about not rushing into more treatment & to have a FET when we're ready because its cheaper & he knows money's an issue. Where he's got that from we've no idea..! Yes, in an ideal world we'd have preferred not to have spent £15k already, but wouldn't anyone?

Sorry, I've just read that back & I sound so bitter. I don't mean to. We just feel so angry & upset to have got so far & enjoyed our elation for a short while before it was over again so quickly. It's just not fair. On a positive note, at least we now know my embryos can develop enough to implant. 

Well, it looks like we're going to have to face the challenge of asking for a free cycle in compensation of our egg collection. Maybe thats why he was encouraging us not to rush into more treatment!?!

We'll still keep in touch with you guys whilst we're 'in-between' treatment. There's lots of exciting news still to be shared & its the lovely successes that keep us going.

Take care everyone, and thanks again for everything.
Lottie x


----------



## Twinmummy

oh lottie - im really sorry to hear your news.   life completely sucks sometimes XX


----------



## Pinktink

So sorry to hear that Lottie, life can be so cruel sometimes. Take care of each other   xxx


----------



## mintyfaglady

Oh Lottie, that's so sad. I'm really sorry.


----------



## leoaimee

oh shoot!  lottie im so gutted for you!   

dont worry you didnt sound bitter.  

massive hugs honey!


----------



## sallylouise

CLP- congratulations on your gorgeous little boys! 


Lottie- so sorry to hear your sad news. thinking of you and your DP.


----------



## lesbo_mum

lottie- so sorry to hear your news


----------



## rosypie

i'm so sorry lottie


----------



## candygirl

So sorry to hear that Lottie.  Good luck with getting a free cycle in compensation for your horrid egg collection experience.

Candy x


----------



## nismat

Oh Lottie, I'm so sorry


----------



## jo36

Just wanted to say I'm so sorry *Lottie* for the terrible time you and DP are going through at the moment. My thoughts are with you both. Xxx


----------



## pem

Lottie, I am so so sorry for you and DP


----------



## Misspie

Oh Lottie, I'am really sorry for you both. life really doesn't seem fair sometimes.!

Try and keep you head high and we are all praying for you xx

L
x


----------



## Dominique123456

Lottie far from sounding bitter you sound ridiculously grown up and zen about it all.        if you can't have a good tantrum here then where can you!? 

It's good news because you can take some courage from the experience but it's ok to feel down about it too. The thought of doing another ec must be really awful, but the experience you had was rare and terrible. At my EC thankfully the drugs worked a treat and I didn't feel anything, and after you complain I'm sure the clinic will check 100% they have effective drugs this time. So whether you go for FET or IVF again it won't be as traumatic as before. xxx

Love to you both xxx


----------



## Dominique123456

Hi,

Very excited as I get to tell you all what flavour baby is today!



















Here he is:

Sucking his thumb!
http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2352/103/106/623805511/n623805511_6012637_7501.jpg[/img]

Wide angle 
http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2352/103/106/623805511/n623805511_6012635_6998.jpg[/img]

My question is - is there anything in particular we should be thinking about being two mums with a little boy We have a few male family members and guy friends that could spend time with baby but I can't think if there's something else we should be aware of?

Love to you all xxx


----------



## leoaimee

YAY for boys!

i think mable and edith recommended a great book on bringing up boys (cos they have two) ... cant remember what it was called though.

ill do a search on amazon!


----------



## PootleFlump

Hi Lottie,

Just caught up on the thread.  So sorry about your news  .  Take care of each other. xx


----------



## PootleFlump

Hi folks.

I'd be really interested too to hear people's thoughts on having a boy.  Our DS, Seth, is now just 16 weeks old.  At this stage it doesn't feel too different (apart from his huge appetite) from our daughter, but I worry about how it will be for him being in a 2 Mum, plus sister, household as he gets older.  Would be good to hear from those of you with older boys.


----------



## rosypie

i don't have any experience of daughters, only nieces. my mum (who had girls) says she can see such a difference in the way they play. you can see it in playgrounds and at preschool groups - the boys haring around and girls doing something much more particular. it's not black and white of course but roughly speaking you can see it.

on of my nephews is in that exact position; 2 mums plus sister. he complains good naturedly about it, about being 'surrounded' by women. he seems to like it, he has grandparents, his school friends and i genuinely don't think he'd gain anything from having a brother rather than a sister. my brother was the only boy (admittedly in a conventional mum/dad household) and he's always said he loved being the only boy, that he felt special rather than missing out.

i haven't said anything useful yet! but really, i think your family is your family and once it's established then your kids won't be able to imagine anything different. i think you can facilitate boy stuff, for instance i do a lot more active things than my sister with her daughter, and i make sure i organise a lot of playdates so that jude gets to run around with his boy mates often (bruno's a little young to be a very good playmate yet). and actually when they go to preschool they mix with boys a lot there of course. we try to have men around and we visit grandpa often. i don't think it needs to be an issue at all. one of each is lovely pootle


----------



## PootleFlump

Thanks Rosypie.  Mostly I share your views that you are happy with the family you are in as long as you are loved and cared for.  And he will have grandparents and Uncles around for male role models. It's only on my stressed out days when I worry it won't be ok for him ... but then I'm probably also worrying about whether its OK for them both to be in a 2 Mum family, and battling with the guilt of being a working Mum!!  S'pose that's just the joys of parenting.

I agree about the differences in play between the genders.  Generally boys seem to play in a more physical, active way - there is a clearer taking up of space than with most girls.  It's quite marked in the play we see at parties with my daughter Maisie's peer group (5/6 year olds).  I think I'll actually find some of that easier than the pink fairy stuff, ponies and Barbies that Maisie enjoys!!!

And yes, one of each is lovely!  We are very lucky.


----------



## lesbo_mum

DOM- he is so cute congrats hun!! we often worry about if all would be fine if we had a boy but we feel that DP has 2 brothers and we have lots of straight friends who have little boys and they have all said when daddy takes little James out for a kick about he'll come and take ours with him so i think we'll be fine... plus DP is the get down in the mud and get messy type where as im more the playing with barbie sort so think we'd be fine!


----------



## rosypie

i do find boys easy, although i haven't my own girl to compare against. i'm not particularly tomboyish but i do like football, can't wait to take them when they're older and i just love doing they do seem to be much more straightforward, very simple needs  

congrats to you dom too - welcome to the boy club


----------



## Twinmummy

Hey everyone - 

Congrats dom on find out your having a little boy ! how wonderful ! 

Im the same as Rosypie - i have 2 boys and find them great, easy, loving ! wouldnt atal mind if this one in my tummy is another boy ! (but never had a girl to compare!)

Regarding boys with 2 mummies, i really dont think it matters, as long as they have a lovely stable family environment they will be who the are destined to be. We have brothers and bro in laws , grandads around etc that completely dote on the boys so they get male company etc and they are both very boyish but i think thats just who they are !

My older brother and my dad are quite boysih and im a bit of a tomboy so it was quite a boyish enviroment in our house when growing up but my little bro is gay, quite feminine and is now a professional dancer ! so i really think you are who you are no matter what influeneces are about !

The only problem me and DP have discussed is how we are gonna teach the boys to have a wee standing up !!!!!   Think uncle pete is gonna have to sort that one when the time comes  !!!!


----------



## leoaimee

i love boys too!  i have four nephews!  two are gabs brothers boys who are 11 and 8 and i love them, love doing out doors stuff with them.  i really wouldnt have minded a boy or a girl and have been a bit touchy when people assume we would be better with a girl because we are two girls.  

My sister has a son, and if you compared her and her husband, she is much more active and adventurous than him.  she loves cycling, skiing, horse riding and games, and is v outdoorsie.  my BIL is much more of a quiet nerdy type of boy.  

sometimes i think maybe its hard for a girl to not have a male parent or brothers cos boy children will always have boys to hang out with a play with in the peer group.  will men and boys seem strange to girls with two mums.

its a shame really we live here in gib/spain for this reason.  if we were still in england we would have both our brothers, and my BIL to be close to.  Plus our LO would have boy cousins.  and i have lots of male friends in the UK.  Here in gib/spain cos everyone is a bit in the dark ages men and women dont seem to be friends.  me and gabs really only have one male friend who we see regularly.  however our LO will see gabys dad probably everyday, he is male if not a bit old!

twinmummy - how is the bump going?  how are you feeling?


----------



## Dominique123456

I'm glad I sparked some discussion! Me and my mum tuaght my little bro to pee (he's 10 years younger than me) and being two girls we taught him to sit and pee (as less chance of yukky sprinkley accidents) and to use tissue to dab the end of his willy    Poor little guy no idea how or when he figured that other boys pee standing up!! No idea where dad was during these teaching classes. 

I'm really pleased that two of my st8 friends have little boys and one is also expecting a boy so there will be other little boys to hang out with. DW is defo outdoorsy/get dirty running around type who wants to teach him football - whereas I just dread spending cold winters on the sidelines of some windy football pitch!! I want to try and get him interested in basketball or swimming as that's nice and indoors with seats for spectators


----------



## leoaimee

at the indoor sports!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lottie I am so sorry to hear that your joy was so shortlived  

Dominique congratulations to your and DW on the news of your son- My lesbian friends also have 2 fantastic boys. I see myself with a boy and would love a son, I just worry that I would be so overprotective.

L x


----------



## Twinmummy

Hi Aimee - bump coming along nicely thank you ! the other night i felt the baby move for the first time  - didnt feel a kick as such but felt something rummaging around down there and as soon as it happened it bought back memories of carrying the boys !! so it was nice to feel some movement and it lasted for ages , about 3 or 4 mins !!

how r u getting on ? not really that long now before you meet your little girl - this year seems to be flying already ! bet you cant wait !

do you girls do any sports/ excercise during pregnancy ? i have been doing swimming and i really feel quite healthy for it ! i go in my lunch hour at work so its nice to hae some time to myself without having to worry what the boys are getting upto !


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi everyone,

Dominique, what fab scan pics you have. He's looking great in there!

Ok, well, I'm really gonna freak you all out now. Before I tell you, can I please assure you all that every word I've typed on here over the past few weeks has been the absolute truth. Our entire 3rd cycle has seemed like something out of a women's magazine 'sell your story' section, but what I'm about to tell you doesn't seem real. So here goes...

This evening (whilst I was actually up a ladder painting what will eventually be our baby's room but for the time being was going to be a laundry room because I cant bear waiting to make it into a nursery any longer) our landline rang. Because we were covered in emulsion, we let it ring out. Then my mobile rang. Again, we let it ring out. Then DW's mobile rang. So we guessed someone wanted us pretty urgently & decided to answer. It was our GP. She said, "I'm really sorry, the HCG blood test result I gave you on Wednesday was from September. Your result this time was actually 184!!!!!! You are pregnant!!!"

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!! I stopped taking my meds on Wednesday!!!!! I've rung the clinic emergency line (this _is _ an emergency!!) & was told we should be ok as the meds are only a precautionary measure & as I've not bled again things seem ok. I am still spotting tho, which got a little worse this afternoon (probably due to going up & down ladders!) but has eased off again this evening.

We cant believe it! DW is furious (and thrilled obviously ). Since we were told I'd miscarried, I've had a bottle of beer, a glass of wine, climbed into the loft, painted up a ladder, vacuumed, slept with lavender & cedar wood crystals at the side of my bed... oh I dread to think what else! When I think how careful I'd been with everything up until Wednesday 

So there it is, I'm back in the pregnant gang! I have another blood test on Monday morning to check my levels again (please God) so we're on another anxious wait but I'm cautiously optimistic.

I _knew_ I could still taste metal in my mouth.....!

(Does anyone know if 184 on day 21 post egg collection is ok??)

Lottie xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Thank you for your lovely messages, just a little update:

Dylan Oliver 6lbs 1oz born at 03:53 via Ventouse

Thomas Morgan 6lbs 3oz born at 04:30 via Forceps

Both on Saturday February the 14th 2009, very appropriate as they are the loves of our lives! !

Both Mummies very happy and tired!!      

Thomas had apgar score of 1 at birth and spent 5 days in SCBU, but whole family home and reunited now!!!   

Lots of love and   to all our wonderful FF's!

All 3 stages of labour actually took 13 and a half hours in total, induction failed on the 12th so was given sleeping tablets and kept in over night, then induction started again on 13th, waters broken spontaneously at 1cm!!  Fully dilated after 8hrs but had to have instrumental help (was offered c-section but babies were happy so refused) as was tired after 4 hrs of pushing, having been up almost 24hrs, couldn't sleep, even though was not in pain, epidurals are great!!!! Was just to excited about meeting the boys!! Thomas's low Apgar score is thought to be due to his speedy delivery, two pushes, first his waters broke second he was out and his lungs not having time to inflate and expel fluid! Both babies delivered head down, I did tear but is healing well and have had excellent care/pain relief!

The only part of my birth experience I would want to change is Thomas being poorly, otherwise am very happy I managed to get them both out vaginally!

Here is a picture of them finally meeting each other 5 days after their birth!!

http://www.********.com/photo.php?pid=1455094&l=39123&id=765438680

CLP, DW, Dylan and Thomas xxxxxxxx

Lottiemaz- Just read your news!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

oh my god lottie im crying tears of joy for you hun    congrats and lets hope that little bean behaves and holds in there!! I cant believe your dr was so careless!! if anyone deserves a nice easy rest of pregnancy now it sure as hell is u!!

CLP glad to see you back and your boys are gorgeous!


----------



## cazinge

Oh, Lottie it has been a bit of a rollercoaster hasn't it?? (understatement of the year!!!) I really hope your bloods are ok on monday - don't worry about all the "bad" things you've done, plenty of women do all these & lots more during pregnancy especially as many don't even know for ages that they're pg. My friend got p*ssed at my hen night & my wedding before finding out she is pg & all her scans, etc show the baby is ok.

Congratulations again CLP & DP

Good luck Lottie!!

Caz x


----------



## pem

Lottie - WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Again!!! Don't worry about the few drinks you have had etc, beanie will not suffer nay ill effects....I had a negative preg test and proceeded to have a glass of wine, go jetsking and 4X4trekking, edie was in my tummy all along and she is perfectly healthy!! Your Dr needs a serious kick up the bottom!!

CLP - Your boys are wonderful, love the names, hope you are enjoying your first few days at home!

And just to add, me and DP taught my nephew to pee standing up, he was raised by his young mum and me and DP and he is a fab little boy, a mixture of boys toys, Ben 10, guns etc (hmmm...we are not responsible!) and Then on the flip side, he likes Katy Perry, Pink, baking cakes, wiggling his little bottom and picking out Clothes from Next! All in all a pretty regular little guy!!

We have been for our 2nd IVF appointment, got a fab donor, very similar to Edie's donor, we are due to start late April, quite nervous now!


Love to everyone
Emma x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lottie I am so pleased for you- how irresponsible of your GP to misread a test result and give such devastating news nd you come off the meds- I would definitely complain as surely you have lost trust in them. Are you have a repeat blood test every 48 hrs to see if BHCG is doubling and all is ok.

CLP  what gorgeous little boys you have congratulations


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi,
CLP - good to hear you're all home & well. The photo is lovely. Which side is Dylan laying & which side is Thomas? They really are gorgeous!

Thanks to everyone (again!) for your congratulations. We did another HPT this morning (cos all this is driving us bonkers) and it came up positive straight away so hopefully that's a bit of reassurance for us until we get the next blood results back. The original plan was to repeat after 48hrs, but when we were given the negative result there was no point. Now its all changed again it will actually be 7days since the 1st test by the time we have it repeated so maybe they'll want to do another 48hrs after that? This could go on for a while...!

Anyway, we're certainly in a better position than we thought we were in this time yesterday, so lets hope all the drama is now over and  this little one is laughing its socks off in there at all the fuss being caused    

Lottie x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Lottie,

Congratulations! We've got our fingers crossed for you - we'll keep them crossed for the next 8 months! As for your hCg result - they are really different for everyone and the only comparision is with you own if that makes sense - they should roughly double every 48 hours so they will be able to work out what they should be by now from your last test. Midwife hat on - I wouldn't worry about the things you did when you thought you were not pregnant - nothing too drastic and as many people have said lots of people do this without knowing they are pregnant! I would on the other hand have a massive problem with your GP considering the risks which could have occured ti the pregnancy from their VERY lazy mistake - I know everyone makes mistakes but something as pathetic as not checking the date on the result is unforgivable in my opinion! If I were you I would seriously consider taking it further - maybe the lawyers on here can tell you if you have any legal ground.

Hope everyone else is well. CLP - congratulations on your boys - and the vaginal delivery - not easy squeezing out two from there - lol 

Love to all 
Lynn


----------



## nismat

Heavens above *Lottie*, what a start in life for your baby! You're right, it does sound like some unbelievable story with all the dramatic twists and turns, but I'm so glad that you are indeed pregnant after all!

Hope all goes well from hereon in, and that the rest of your pregnancy is calm and uneventful  

What an adorable picture of your boys *CLP *


----------



## cazinge

My friend is in the 31st hour of labour with her 1st baby after being induced at 7am yesterday morning! I just want her to have it now - am soooo excited!!!!

Caz x


----------



## Damelottie

OMG Lottie


----------



## leoaimee

OMGOOODNESSS lottie!

amazing!  what a rollercoaster indeed!  

was really sooo pleased for you both when i read that this morning!!!  brill!!  

Pem - love the sound of your nephew!    how exciting your tx is coming closer!

CLP - your boys are lovely!  well done on the v delivery!!  

gabs has finished painting the baby's room... when the cot is up im gonna post a pic!


----------



## jo36

CLP - what a gorgeous photo of your wee boys. Is one of them sucking the others fingers?? So sweet! And such good weights. Have fun with them!

Lottie - I can't believe what you guys have been through!! I'll be praying that this special little bean stays in place. How are we ever supposed to trust our doctors? Thank God she called you when she did after realising her drastic mistake!

Aimee - can't wait to see a piccie of the babys room, what colour have you chosen??

Dominique - congrats on finding out you're expecting a boy! And great scan pictures!


----------



## PootleFlump

Wow Lottie, amazing!        You're doing really well to sound so calm about it all after all the twists and turns in your pregnancy journey.  Just so pleased to hear its a  .  Enjoy!! 

CLP - What beautiful boys.  Good to hear you are all safe and well at home.  Congratulations to both new mummies !!


----------



## Damelottie

*New home this way .....................................................*

*http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178840.0*


----------

